# On-Road @ The Raceway, Beaver



## RacewayJohn

I am starting this thread to officially announce that The Raceway, aka "The Beav" will be starting racing this Sunday Sept. 18. :thumbsup: The doors will open at 11AM, with races starting at around 2PM. Racers are responsible for lunch; Pizza! will be brought in for dinner. Mark your calendars, and come back to start our 8th year right! John @ The Raceway :wave: 
No hobby shop will be on-site, but Hobbytown in Robinson Twp. will be supporting race events with prizes. Thank you Scott!!


----------



## McSmooth

SUNDAY! SUNDAY! SUNDAY!

Sounds like it's going to be a good time!


----------



## TRossiter

cant wait to come back racing at the raceway :thumbsup:


----------



## glitcher

McSmooth said:


> SUNDAY! SUNDAY! SUNDAY!
> 
> Sounds like it's going to be a good time! We're gonna see how many RCers we can cram into Bill Salerno's new race-wagon/hoopdie (1992 Checy Caprice Wagon). Gotta save on gas, ya know?



You could probably fit 37 if you cut them up correctly. :dude:


Great news,hope to make it soon! :wave:


----------



## [email protected]

Hey, that is great... Maybe I can actually race since this is my day off... or is it? Looking forward.
Mike!



glitcher said:


> You could probably fit 37 if you cut them up correctly. :dude:
> 
> 
> Great news,hope to make it soon! :wave:


----------



## martian 710

Hi John, I hope to make it down on Sunday. Is there still a tire truer at the track?


----------



## RacewayJohn

*You are WELCOME*



[email protected] said:


> Hey, that is great... Maybe I can actually race since this is my day off... or is it? Looking forward.
> Mike!


Mike, the past is behind us- YOU are always welcome to come visit/race. I'll be glad to show you the camaro race car we have visiting.............John :wave:


----------



## [email protected]

If you have the Steelers game on, deal. lol (away game presumably)



RacewayJohn said:


> Mike, the past is behind us- YOU are always welcome to come visit/race. I'll be glad to show you the camaro race car we have visiting.............John :wave:


----------



## McSmooth

.....


----------



## McSmooth

glitcher said:


> You could probably fit 37 if you cut them up correctly. :dude:


Sounds like you've made the trip from Tijuana to San Diego a few times! :tongue:


----------



## RcDinge

McSmooth said:


> Sounds like you've made the trip from Tijuana to San Diego a few times! :tongue:


Smooth sounds like you cant make up your mind which team to play for, 1st, Steel City, then AB Charles, and now the graveyard track? :tongue:


----------



## McSmooth

RcDinge said:


> Smooth sounds like you cant make up your mind which team to play for, 1st, Steel City, then AB Charles, and now the graveyard track? :tongue:


I race anywhere that has a track.

RC Racing isn't a game where someone has to 'choose sides'.


Further, if you want to spew venom, take it to the other thread. This has nothing to do with John's track.


----------



## RacewayJohn

RcDinge said:


> Smooth sounds like you cant make up your mind which team to play for, 1st, Steel City, then AB Charles, and now the graveyard track? :tongue:


Dinge, or whoever you are today, STAY OFF MY THREAD. John


----------



## glitcher

RacewayJohn said:


> Dinge, or whoever you are today, STAY OFF MY THREAD. John


I agree John.
It would be nice to talk about racing.You remember racing right?The reason we are on here chatting?I think we should try to keep this thread a bit more mature than other's.
I race when and where I like and my opinions are just that,mine.I don't voice them unless I am asked to do so.

So Mike? How's that new car working out? Have some good cell's for the Champs?
I've got my room reserved(thanks Gary!) and entry form is in the mail.I'm only running Master's sedan.To much good racing to watch to run more than one class  I don't have any of my sedans ready yet,still in the dirt,but after this Saturday I'll start on them.I have to decide which car to run,Pro-4,TC4 or XXXS(very dialed by the way) but I think the HPI will be faster.


----------



## RacewayJohn

martian 710 said:


> Hi John, I hope to make it down on Sunday. Is there still a tire truer at the track?


Brett, Good to hear from you! No, there is no "community truer" available any more, but I'm sure someone will always have one with them (besides the one Bill will have) Basically, there will just be racing and a good time, and of course PIZZA! at about 5PM. 
The every 2-week schedule will be in effect through December, when the next few months will be decided upon. It will be more low-key, and act as "another place to race". Hopefully, some/all of the past on-roaders will find their way back, and if there is an interest in turning left (only), we will address THAT need as well. See you on Sunday, Sunday, Sunday!! John :wave:


----------



## [email protected]

John, got your flyer at the shop. Chuck stopped in with a few as well. I see you changed your name... I'm next. Good for a fresh start.
Mike


----------



## RacewayJohn

*Changed Name*

Mike, I only changed MY user name because the "old" one reflected a store/business that is not around. The Raceway is a racetrack with RACING as the focus. Thank you for keeping our flyers there, if you like, I will pick them up the next time I visit. John :thumbsup:


----------



## McSmooth

glitcher said:


> So Mike? How's that new car working out? Have some good cell's for the Champs?
> I've got my room reserved(thanks Gary!) and entry form is in the mail.I'm only running Master's sedan.To much good racing to watch to run more than one class  I don't have any of my sedans ready yet,still in the dirt,but after this Saturday I'll start on them.I have to decide which car to run,Pro-4,TC4 or XXXS(very dialed by the way) but I think the HPI will be faster.


Not sure if you mean 'this' Mike, but if so....the new car is fantastic. It's nice to have something where you don't have to make so many modifications and compromises (different diff cases, shim this, shave that, etc). Just build it and go fast.

Won't be going to the Champs. I only get every-other Thanksgiving up here and need to spend it with my wife's family. (Turkey here, Christmas in Florida this year. Next year, we flip-flop). I do plan on coming over there on Saturday or Sunday to hang out and watch. Instead, I'll be going to the Halloween Classic, and maybe a few other big races after the start of the new year. Good chance the ROAR Nats will be outside of Wash, DC.

Of those 3 cars you mentioned, I would be leaning towards the HPI too. I know Chris Vogan likes it a whole lot better than the TC4.


----------



## [email protected]

John,
Why would you want to pick them up, I am displaying them for you? As usual, SCH is trying to help ALL tracks and promote racing and introduce NEW upcoming racers. We recently sponsored the Cancer Race last weekend, and the joint HobbyTown/SCH Steel Town Classic race this weekend - all for a good cause. Hope to see you there?
Mike



RacewayJohn said:


> Thank you for keeping our flyers there, if you like, I will pick them up the next time I visit. John :thumbsup:


----------



## RacewayJohn

Mike, I just thought that with previous comments about this place (graveyard track, vacuum clogging, etc.) that the flyers were not welcome. I will be at the race at Hobbytown, as usual, and RACING this time (since my administrative obligations have been stripped). See you Saturday. Oh, bring YOUR MF-1 and race! John :wave:


----------



## glitcher

[email protected] said:


> John, got your flyer at the shop. Chuck stopped in with a few as well. I see you changed your name... I'm next. Good for a fresh start.
> Mike


Sorry but Glitcher is allready taken! :dude:


----------



## glitcher

Yes McSmooth,I was talking to you.
Have you picked up any good cells lately?
I was thinking about getting a few Orion 3700's.
Wandering if you tried the SPC cell's.


----------



## chevy#1

we'll be there to john thanks for keeping rc dinge off your thread!great track keep up the good work!! :wave:


----------



## AStephens

glitcher said:


> Yes McSmooth,I was talking to you.
> Have you picked up any good cells lately?
> I was thinking about getting a few Orion 3700's.
> Wandering if you tried the SPC cell's.



tom yes the spc 3700's cell are very good.


----------



## glitcher

Al,
Does Rooney have any good one's,or should I call Tom?


----------



## AStephens

glitcher said:


> Al,
> Does Rooney have any good one's,or should I call Tom?


yes tom he does just call the store tomarow


----------



## [email protected]

John,
Although I do have several Hoovers on stand-by for the next enduro race, I was talking about displaying the flyers from the goodness from my heart. ha-ha Anyway, see ya Sat! I do not know if I will have the time to race, but it will be a fun time! 
PS
Feel free to chime in for a few races if you want admin commentary - you ARE good at that with no doubt.
Sold the MF-1 - but have the MF-2.




RacewayJohn said:


> Mike, I just thought that with previous comments about this place (graveyard track, vacuum clogging, etc.) that the flyers were not welcome. I will be at the race at Hobbytown, as usual, and RACING this time (since my administrative obligations have been stripped). See you Saturday. Oh, bring YOUR MF-1 and race! John :wave:


----------



## buddylee503

glicher...you should try some eXpress cells...good prices and quality numbers:thumbsup:


----------



## McSmooth

glitcher said:


> Yes McSmooth,I was talking to you.
> Have you picked up any good cells lately?
> I was thinking about getting a few Orion 3700's.
> Wandering if you tried the SPC cell's.


Not going to use John's thread to promote one particular brand of batteries over another. If you find a company that gives you good results, stick with them. 

I've found the battery to use right now is the IB3800. There's plenty of companies out there matching those too.


----------



## RacewayJohn

*Batteries?????????*



buddylee503 said:


> glicher...you should try some eXpress cells...good prices and quality numbers
> I'm going to have to agree with Buddylee, because I have witnessed the packs he has, and in charging, they are great, and in the race, WOW. His car and great driving did help too........... :tongue:
> Mike R.- THANKS for putting our race flyers out, as you know I am fully committed (should be committed  ) to this hobby/sport. I will announce for YOUR race, if you want to take the time to get your truck ready........ but I am there to race first :thumbsup: John


----------



## glitcher

buddylee503 said:


> glicher...you should try some eXpress cells...good prices and quality numbers:thumbsup:


Hi Danny. :dude:
I am going to need some things for the Champ's,John,I'll talk to you Saturday.


----------



## Eric_O

Cya tommorow :thumbsup: 

-Eric


----------



## DanDan

Great racing and fun today.

Thanks

Dan


----------



## MuchoMadness

John,

Good to see you at the offroad (that's probably a bad word on this thread) race on Saturday. Long day but still alot of fun. Hope you weren't too tired for carpet racing on Sunday.

Thanks again for the pit spot & back-up parts.

Hope too see you guys soon on the "rug" instead of in the "ruts"! 

Later!
-Jason M.
:thumbsup:


----------



## RacewayJohn

Jason, no problem! I was glad to be racing off-road again- it's been a long time... No, I wasn't too tired to run the races here on Sunday, because it gives me ENERGY to be at a race! I will be seeing you "on the rug", but only about 2x/month at the Gate, then BIG local races too.
DanDan- Nice to have you race- both YOU & E.O. have alot of potential. I hope you stick with it and try to make a few "bigger" races this season.
Finally, thanks to ALL who attended the re-opening of the Raceway. This track STILL holds on to it's original charter- Built BY RACERS, for RACERS. The only thing that you could be lacking after racing here is more PRACTICE! :tongue: I hope to see even more on the 2nd!!! Thanks, John :thumbsup:


----------



## McSmooth

Had a good time yesterday. 

Have fun in Sin City!


----------



## Eric_O

Had a great time on Sunday  Can't wait to go back :thumbsup: 

John, thanks for the kind words, I had a fun time. Keep it up


----------



## martian 710

Sorry I didn't make it down this past weekend. I came down with a case of the punies and didn't get off the couch sunday. Did anyone race 1/12th scale or just sedans?


----------



## TRossiter

there was just sedans there


----------



## alexb200

Hi guys. Its Alex B. I raced there till I moved down south. Hows it going? Whens the next race going to be and I can see if I can get up there.


----------



## glitcher

Here is the schedule-

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/attachment.php?attachmentid=21111

Next race-Oct. 2nd.


----------



## glitcher

Racing this Sunday!!!
Who's going??!!?? :dude:


----------



## martian 710

I'm in.


----------



## TopRowSeat

I've still got lots to do to my car before I can race. Probably not going to make it this week either but I'm working on it...

Soon...


----------



## TRossiter

i'll be there


----------



## glitcher

Some of Beaver's best did well at the LasVegas International's.
Here is a link to the results

http://www.intchamps.com/2005mains.htm

Danny in the "A"!! SWEET!!!!  

Hope you all had a good time.
See ya Sunday.

So what's up John? How was the trip?


----------



## RacewayJohn

*Next Race: Sunday, Sunday, SUNDAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Just a quick reminder of the next race here this Sunday. Doors open at 11AM, and races begin at 1:30-2:00PM (whenever you're ready). Pizza Joe's pizza! will arrive at 5PM. Thank you to those who came out for the first race, and get ready for a few more turns this time.....................John :wave: 
There are alot of stories about Vega$, you'll have to ask Danny about the lobby......


----------



## MuchoMadness

RacewayJohn.....you have e-mail!


----------



## martian 710

OOOPS!! Weatherman says Sun. is going to be a beautiful day. The "boss" says I have to work so I can pay to play this winter. Hopefully see everyone in a couple of weeks.


----------



## TRossiter

hey bret you should go to the riverside vs. mars game the 14th it will be a good one


----------



## martian 710

TRossiter said:


> hey bret you should go to the riverside vs. mars game the 14th it will be a good one


Tim, I might just do that. Are you playing this year? Go Planets!!!


----------



## TRossiter

no i wont be playing( had to get surgery on my knee torn an ACL or what ever its called) but i will be going to it


----------



## McSmooth

*Oct 16*

Racing this Sunday, Oct 16 at The Beav!

Doors open at 11 AM, racing starts by 2!

What about the Steelers game? No problem! Game will be on the TV, and the radio broadcast will be played over the PA during race intermissions.

All the things you expect from The Beav! Pizza, great race announcing, clean pit tables, and FUN!

(on a personal note: I will be unable to attend due to having family in town from Florida throughout this week and weekend, just as I did last weekend. Only get to see them 2-3 times a year. Will definitely be attending the remaining races, though!)

Don't miss out on all the great racing! :thumbsup:


----------



## McSmooth

Next race - Sunday, November 6. Same times as before!

Also, John has permitted me to mention here that AB Charles Hobby Shop now has the new Jaco 2-stage foam sedan tires in stock!

Today, they received their first shipment of 24 pairs of Double-Pink rears and 24 pairs of Double-Pink-Orange fronts.

Call 412-561-3068 and ask for Jim about pricing. Tell them McSmooth sent ya.

:wave:


----------



## glitcher

Thanks for the info Mike,might try a set but I don't think they are allowed in Cleveland this year.


----------



## McSmooth

glitcher said:


> Thanks for the info Mike,might try a set but I don't think they are allowed in Cleveland this year.


Now they are!

www.indoorchamps.com

:thumbsup:


----------



## glitcher

Yah,I found that out the other day.I also found out all the Cyan and magenta tires I stocked up on don't work to well on my setup! Seemed to scrub allot more speed off in the corners than the Plaid and purples.


----------



## McSmooth

glitcher said:


> Yah,I found that out the other day.I also found out all the Cyan and magenta tires I stocked up on don't work to well on my setup! Seemed to scrub allot more speed off in the corners than the Plaid and purples.


On Saturday, I started on the regular Double-Pink/Double-Pink-Orange combo (similar to Cyan-Magenta) and had the same thing happen. As the track got 'gummier', the car would start to push. Tires were coming off the track stickier than before the race.

I simply put on the 2-stage tires, and the problem was cured. 

In other product news, AB Charles got in several SMC IB3800 Matched Race Packs last week and sold out on the first day. (1.2+ voltage, 400+ numbers) Another shipment is due in this week. The price on them can't be beat either. :thumbsup:


----------



## glitcher

Check this out...

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=126310

If you race in Beaver get $25 off and pick it up at the track(no shipping).


----------



## McSmooth

Good job at the Halloween Classic, Team Beav!

Ray Darroch making the A in both 1/12 and Sedan Modified.
Dan Hartman making the A in Stock Sedan, and the B in 19-turn Sedan
John Tortorice making the A in 1/12 Stock
Voganski making the B in both Stock and 19-turn Sedan

I think John wore out his body-polishing cloth this weekend!

Also good to see Bob and Scott Hartman come out on Sunday to cheer everyone on!

:thumbsup:


----------



## glitcher

McSmooth said:


> Good job at the Halloween Classic, Team Beav!
> 
> Voganski making the B in both Stock and 19-turn Sedan
> 
> The Voganator!!!!! :dude:


----------



## Eric_O

GJ at The Gate everyone! Can't wait till next year :thumbsup: 


-Eric


----------



## McSmooth

Racing this Sunday @ The Beav!

Doors open at 11 AM. Racing starts by 2!

The Steelers game doesn't start until 4:15, so come on out! The game will be on over the PA and also on the TV. 

Don't forget about the pizza. Racing, football, and pie....can't beat it!

:dude:


----------



## RacewayJohn

*Spokesman?*

First, thanks to Mike for taking-up the slack since I have been busy with building issues. Yes, we are racing this Sunday, and all the rest that he has posted too. I am interested in RACING, and do NOT wish this thread to turn to "bashing" as some other threads have done. So, if you are going to do this, then (please) LEAVE. Thank you, John :thumbsup:


----------



## RacewayJohn

*Race on Sunday, Sunday, SUNDAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Just a reminder that we are racing this Sunday 11/20 with a new track picture, cable TV, and Pizza! which will be "in, hot, & available". Pizza Joe's is the RACERS' choice in fine racing food..............and has been for the last 4-5 years! Thanks to Matt(Monaca) & Stacia(Beaver) for their continued great quality food and service!
Due to the (now) limited pit spaces, please keep pit areas to 4 feet maximum per racer. Thank you to all who came the last time- it was a great race day! See you Sunday! John :wave:


----------



## martian 710

Is there racing at "The Beav" this Sunday? :wave:


----------



## McSmooth

Yes there is. Same times as listed above.


----------



## actualized

Be there _ or be square

Same layout as 11/20?

Eric, you need a ride?


----------



## martian 710

Had a great time racing at the Beav Sunday. My car's body took a beating but at least nothing broke. Its been a while since I raced on a tight technical track like that. It was nice to race on a track that wasn't all motor. :thumbsup: See everybody in a couple of weeks. :wave:


----------



## RacewayJohn

*Thanks*

Brett, good to have you back! You know that the "tight & technical" only comes from the disire to make better racers(and we DO). We could just as easily make an oval with a "giddyap" in the front straight area, but want to give the racer more. The track picture on the 18th will be different from what you just ran, so bring a selection of pinions!! :thumbsup:
I want to thank ALL that showed up on Sunday for coming, and for you to be sure that this track will always be around for you. It was built BY RACERS for (you) RACERS. John :wave:


----------



## zaner612

I'd like to thank John, Danny, and Ray for their help and insight this weekend at the eXpress race. You guys are awesome. John- lost your e-mail address somewhere in the back of my mind, so when you get a chance, shoot me the directions to the track at [email protected]. Thanks, and see you all the 18th.


----------



## McSmooth

Look forward to racing with you again on Sunday, Zane! It's going to be another good time at The Beav - the home track of the area's best racers!

Sunday, December 18th - doors open at 11 AM. Racing starts between 1:30 and 2:00.  







www.ab-charles.com


----------



## Sig

*stop the talk*

are you ever going to quit bashing people... I guess all the racer at sch suck? I can't say it enough, I wish people would just stop the bashing...


----------



## Eric_O

Who's bashing.....


----------



## Sig

let let it go eric.... you know what I am talking about... I don't want anymore angry people in pittsburgh... As you know there was a mess a few months ago and now there is a lot of people that used to hang out race and even go to big races together that act like they don't even know each other... I think that is a shame we are all into the r/c thing and it just sucks


----------



## RacewayJohn

Matt (Sig) - thanks for your concern at Mike's comments. Perhaps that words go a little strong, but this happens to be where Ray Darroch, Dan Hartman, Scott Hartman, Chris Vogan, and many others got their start. I think he didn't want the just throw names around.....  
Our new schedule for 2006 will be ready sometime this week, and flyers will be available for those who show on Sunday. 
Zane- Nice to meet you guys in North Carolina?????? this weekend, and I am looking forward to having you for this Sunday's race- It's gonna be a good one! :thumbsup: 
On another note, yes, our track is smaller than SCH, but HARDLY half the size of it. Our dimensions are (REALLY) 75 x 32 feet of racing surface, and pit space to accomodate up to 65 racers when we re-open the front pit areas. Currently, we will have pitspace for 30-38 people to have 4 feet of table space/racer for this Sunday's racing event. Thank you for your compliments on another thread...... yes, the pizza IS great, as well as the atmosphere here. As before.......see you on Sunday, Sunday, Sunday!!!!! John :wave:


----------



## Eric_O

I'll try and make it Sunday :thumbsup:


----------



## Sig

Jhon... as you know I am not the trouble maker type... I have always gotton along with everyone... You are right... not half the size I should have said a bit smaller... And yes.. those guys are all VERY good... But as you know they have never ever acted that way... I am just a bit angry that we all got along and now b/c of a few people (no names given) there is this tension. Bill and I used to come there and hang out all the time and now due to all the bs we feel as if we are some kind of black sheep. and that sucks ... but anyway... take care and hope all this bs goes away..


----------



## RacewayJohn

Eric_O said:


> I'll try and make it Sunday :thumbsup:


Eric- you won't be sorry!!!!!!!!! I believe Danny & Ray will be attending............ John :wave:


----------



## RacewayJohn

Sig said:


> Jhon... as you know I am not the trouble maker type... I have always gotton along with everyone... You are right... not half the size I should have said a bit smaller... And yes.. those guys are all VERY good... But as you know they have never ever acted that way... I am just a bit angry that we all got along and now b/c of a few people (no names given) there is this tension. Bill and I used to come there and hang out all the time and now due to all the bs we feel as if we are some kind of black sheep. and that sucks ... but anyway... take care and hope all this bs goes away..


 Matt, as you know, "I" have never had any problems with you. If you want to come here and race, you are more than welcome. We have enough space here that any difficulties can be solved with pit space locations. Again, thanks, and yes, I too, hope that personal issues with people can be put aside.............. I take this hobby/sport waaaay too serious to deal with petty bigger/better, lighter/darker, pizza/20+ fast food stores, "dead"/new& huge etc. issues. Facts are facts, and people will ultimately make their racing decisions according to THEIR feelings about a place AND it's racers. That's all we can do as track owners....... John :thumbsup:


----------



## missedshift

Eric_O said:


> Who's bashing.....


I heard the whole story now and eric you know too why play dumb.
Smoooooooooth eric real smooth. 
you mean the best racers home track 
Smooth why don't you just come out and say it mr.DQ and i don't mean dairy queen.
you just kiss up where ever you can.
we'll be out to race just so we can put a stop to all the bull. see you soon.


----------



## Eric_O

No comment....


----------



## missedshift

glad to see you have half a brain, now if you would quite hanging out with the wrong crowd. I heard you are a pretty good racer and i would hate to see you take a wrong turn.


----------



## Eric_O

I just race were it's most comfortable, and convenient for me


----------



## missedshift

Cool that's how I feal.
What do you race.


----------



## missedshift

Eric_O said:


> I just race were it's most comfortable, and convenient for me


 Do you feel comfortable at SCH.
Those guys seem pretty cool.


----------



## martian 710

All I know is there are drivers at SCH and Beaver that are a lot better than me but, I have a great time racing at both places. Would you kids please grow up and be nice to each other or I'm going to take your little toy cars away. :wave:


----------



## missedshift

martian 710 said:


> All I know is there are drivers at SCH and Beaver that are a lot better than me but, I have a great time racing at both places. Would you kids please grow up and be nice to each other or I'm going to take your little toy cars away. :wave:


sorry brett but you would not want my car.
the one you just bought is going to be alot faster then mine.


----------



## RacewayJohn

*Wow*

AMAZING what I "missed" by going home for dinner! :tongue: Missed, please refrain from bringing in personal feelings about particular people to this thread. Whatever you and D.Q. have a problem with is not my/my racers' concern. I have now guessed that I know you (Bill) and understand the harsh words. Since you have raced here in the past, (Bill) you won't need directions to the track. And, as always, you are welcome to race here.
Now, since we are creating "new" identities and playing childish games again............STOP IT! 
John :thumbsup:


----------



## Eric_O

John, did you go down to North Carolina this past weekend?


----------



## AStephens

hey every one randy is home and doing good


----------



## RacewayJohn

Yup! Danny WON stock touring (beating Cuffs), Ray WON Mod touring, and both got 4th & 5th in 19T- it was a little rough during the race.......
All in all, a good racing weekend in dixie! LOL John


----------



## Eric_O

RacewayJohn said:


> Yup! Danny WON stock touring (beating Cuffs), Ray WON Mod touring, and both got 4th & 5th in 19T- it was a little rough during the race.......
> All in all, a good racing weekend in dixie! LOL John


Nice :thumbsup:


----------



## RacewayJohn

Thanks Allen, we knew that already. So everyone is one the same page, Randy Ciccone was in a car accident over the weekend and hospitalized for his injuries. The prayers of his friends are with him and his family(wife/children not in car) as he recovers. John


----------



## AStephens

RacewayJohn said:


> Thanks Allen, we knew that already. So everyone is one the same page, Randy Ciccone was in a car accident over the weekend and hospitalized for his injuries. The prayers of his friends are with him and his family(wife/children not in car) as he recovers. John


thanks john i was just trying to let some people know he's doing fine becouse he called me to let people know that.THANKS


----------



## TRossiter

thats good he is doing well, this weekend was bad with wrecks. my cousin up in new york got in a real bad one but is doing ok.
everyone drive safe

tim


----------



## AStephens

TRossiter said:


> thats good he is doing well, this weekend was bad with wrecks. my cousin up in new york got in a real bad one but is doing ok.
> everyone drive safe
> 
> tim


TIM GOOD TO HERE HE'S DOING OK.


----------



## martian 710

missedshift said:


> sorry brett but you would not want my car.
> the one you just bought is going to be alot faster then mine.


Yeah, all I have to do is find some HP and hire a driver and everybody better look out. :tongue:


----------



## AStephens

Brett hows that new car, so do you need a place to stay.


----------



## Eric_O

What kind of car did ya get?


----------



## martian 710

AStephens said:


> Brett hows that new car, so dow you need a place to stay.


Got the electrics in it, but I haven't ran it yet. No, the wife hasn't noticed it yet.


----------



## martian 710

Eric_O said:


> What kind of car did ya get?


I bought Dan's BMI TC-4.


----------



## Sig

John This is Bill And SIg told me what is being said on this thread.
So i decided to post using sig's computer since mine is down.
Please do not bring my name into this. Mcsmooth chose not to talk to me because i did not want to stop racing at SCH and join his merry band of RC fanatics.
I get along with everyone and race where i decide. John, I have never had issues with you or Sam and yes your track is where i too got my start I still tell people that you have a nice facility because you dedicate alot of time to RC.
As for Mcbride I did not do or say anything to cause him to act so childish. I thought we were friends (I.E. a week before he bought me a birthday gift) now how can you be friends like that then not talk to someone cause they don't want to follow you an hour away to go race somewhere else on a sunday due to problems he brought on himself.
Please do not bring my name up on here again.
As far as racing goes if i do have a sunday available Yes I will stop out to race. Bill.
Further more i tried to talk to mike and he decided again to be childish.
so as far as mcsmooth and I go there are no issues after today as long as he keeps me out of his petty games.


----------



## Eric_O

PrestoBoy said:


> Yea Eric,
> God forbid if learning to race and set-up your car from Ray and Danny is the wrong crowd. :tongue:


Doesn't get much better than that


----------



## Eric_O

martian 710 said:


> I bought Dan's BMI TC-4.


Nice, hopefully this won't happen as much anymore!


----------



## zaner612

Eric- it's on like Donkey Kong this weekend, I owe you one.


----------



## Eric_O

zaner612 said:


> Eric- it's on like Donkey Kong this weekend, I owe you one.


Oh, oh, It's on :dude:


----------



## missedshift

PrestoBoy said:


> Yea Eric,
> God forbid if learning to race and set-up your car from Ray and Danny is the wrong crowd. :tongue:


Was not talking about those guys.


----------



## martian 710

Eric_O said:


> Nice, hopefully this won't happen as much anymore!


Yeah,I don,t want to do that again. There isn't many soft wall hits in 19 turn sedan oval.The new car came with lots of parts. (probably going to need them). :thumbsup:


----------



## chicky03

Hey John,

Chris and I will be making the trip out sunday to race. We are trying to get a few more Gate guys to come also.

See ya then.

Paul


----------



## McSmooth

chicky03 said:


> Chris and I will be making the trip out sunday to race.


Oh boy...better cover up everything with Visqueen! :tongue: 

See you guys on Sunday, and bring along a 19-turn if you're interested. :wave:


----------



## Soprano

martian 710 said:


> Yeah,I don,t want to do that again. There isn't many soft wall hits in 19 turn sedan oval.The new car came with lots of parts. (probably going to need them). :thumbsup:


Brett, do you want to run 19T oval again Man that was fun the last time we raced. I have about five or six people wanting to run this weekend.
We might start a class with GTP bodies just cause Matt wants to run a jaguar body from mcallister check out there web site see if your interested. :thumbsup:


----------



## RacewayJohn

*19t*

Bill and others, I understand "WE" will be having a 19T sedan class (roadcourse) this Sunday at our track here in Beaver............
We are going to have a record crowd, so please conserve space. And, as always..............PIZZA will be IN,HOT, and AVAILABLE!!! at about 4:30PM. See everyone on Sunday, Sunday, Sunday!!!!!!! John :wave:


----------



## Soprano

RacewayJohn said:


> Bill and others, I understand "WE" will be having a 19T sedan class (roadcourse) this Sunday at our track here in Beaver............
> We are going to have a record crowd, so please conserve space. And, as always..............PIZZA will be IN,HOT, and AVAILABLE!!! at about 4:30PM. See everyone on Sunday, Sunday, Sunday!!!!!!! John :wave:


Record croud ? did you clear out the back room yet?
I can load up the caprice again. Only if i do not have to go into work been getting alot of OT this week.
hows the layout going to be? I know you are notorious for some nice tight tracks.
have fun this weekend..

We ran a 19 t oval sedan class at washington a little while ago and had a blast alot of guys are using there old TC for oval just to have some fun.. :wave:


----------



## martian 710

Soprano said:


> Brett, do you want to run 19T oval again Man that was fun the last time we raced. I have about five or six people wanting to run this weekend.
> We might start a class with GTP bodies just cause Matt wants to run a jaguar body from mcallister check out there web site see if your interested. :thumbsup:


No, I'm going to stick to onroad. I think we are going to run 1/12 scale this week. Maybe Shyniah will run it and make you guys all look bad. :tongue:


----------



## RacewayJohn

Bill, yes, a record croWd. I have made additional pit space (2 rows) up front for now. If crowds continue, then we will re-open the entire space for pits. Whatever the racing public wants.......
Thanks about the "tight" tracks, but I have never had less than a 6 foot opening on any courses, with a 7 foot wide straight (min.) This week will be a little easier than "Beaver-norm" to allow for out-of-state visitors and 19T Sedans. Thanks, John


----------



## martian 710

RacewayJohn said:


> Bill and others, I understand "WE" will be having a 19T sedan class (roadcourse) this Sunday at our track here in Beaver............
> We are going to have a record crowd, so please conserve space. And, as always..............PIZZA will be IN,HOT, and AVAILABLE!!! at about 4:30PM. See everyone on Sunday, Sunday, Sunday!!!!!!! John :wave:


19T sedans, you better put another layer of OSB on the walls. They took a beating in stock last race. :freak: Happy Holidays everbody at "The Beav" see you after the New Year. Brett


----------



## Soprano

martian 710 said:


> No, I'm going to stick to onroad. I think we are going to run 1/12 scale this week. Maybe Shyniah will run it and make you guys all look bad. :tongue:


As her norm. are you going to run 19T road.
what ever happened to the beetle cup you wanted to start.
did'nt hear much about that.


----------



## Soprano

RacewayJohn said:


> Bill, yes, a record croWd. I have made additional pit space (2 rows) up front for now. If crowds continue, then we will re-open the entire space for pits. Whatever the racing public wants.......
> Thanks about the "tight" tracks, but I have never had less than a 6 foot opening on any courses, with a 7 foot wide straight (min.) This week will be a little easier than "Beaver-norm" to allow for out-of-state visitors and 19T Sedans. Thanks, John


maybe i should have said technical....and not tight.
well I'll see how many guys want to make the trip
I can fit five people and all the gear needed.


----------



## Soprano

Hey Sig He said PIZZA
Pizza joes i take it 
You should try to get them to sponcer you.
just think all the pizza you could eat.


----------



## missedshift

Soprano said:


> Hey Sig He said PIZZA
> Pizza joes i take it
> You should try to get them to sponcer you.
> just think all the pizza you could eat.


 Man is that all you two think about your going to have grease comming out of your rides.and peporoni for wheels.


----------



## Sig

Soprano said:


> Hey Sig He said PIZZA
> Pizza joes i take it
> You should try to get them to sponcer you.
> just think all the pizza you could eat.


Big fat boy BIll... you want them to sponser me because you just want some of my PIZZA... 

As for Sunday... There is no way I can make it... As you know Sat. we will be at SCH.. The chance of Laura letting me race on Sunday.... HA HA HA HA.. not with Christmas around to bend... I will be watching the game on the big screen if you get done in enough time.... 

Bring some beer and who ever you are with... 

Jhon hope this weekend goes as well as it sounds it's going to be...
I will see you guys soon.. till then, I will be doing the husban thing. 

Since you guys know she is a lawer and I like my stuff!!!!..... lolo :wave:


----------



## RacewayJohn

Matt, sorry to hear that- enjoy the game, and we'll hope to see you on the 8th of January. We're still going with the 2x/month thing. Merry Christmas! John


----------



## martian 710

RacewayJohn said:


> Matt, sorry to hear that- enjoy the game, and we'll hope to see you on the 8th of January. We're still going with the 2x/month thing. Merry Christmas! John


I think he meant he's sorry to hear your married to a lawyer. See everybody on the 8th. Happy Holidays!!! Brett :thumbsup:


----------



## TRossiter

anyone gonna run 12 scale sunday?


----------



## zaner612

Awesome time today gentlemen, it was good to see a bunch of you guys again. I'm gonna have to work on that launching three feet into the air onto the backstrech thing, either that or buy the turn marshal a fish catching net. Curse that plow disc...we'll be back for sure after the holidays.


----------



## RacewayJohn

*Thanks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Zane, thanks to you guys, the Gate dudes, and ALL the others who came racing. It was a GREAT time!! There were some REALLY good races happening INSIDE the races; back-n-forth between 2nd & 3rd, etc. Congrats to Scott Hartman for making someone "Bob it"........ :tongue: ( I won't mention that he was related) And, of course, a joy to watch 19T with the serious hp and straight-through driving by Ray D. who always resets the bar for the rest of us :thumbsup: John :wave:


----------



## RacewayJohn

Oh I forgot- look at AB Charles site for additional Raceway discussions............
http://www.ab-charles.com/ Say "Hi" to Jim when you stop in to buy racing stuff!

Please also visit Scott & Sam at Hobbytown in Robinson Twp. and say "Hi" when you stop by for your racing needs! John


----------



## RacewayJohn

Almost forgot to mention that on the AB Charles FORUM, we will be making our announcements FIRST, then on this forum, and others. Merry Christmas, and a winning 2006! John


----------



## Stickman

WOW!!!!!!!
What I have missed. Hope to see ya'll some time can't really tell ya when.
Seems as tho it hasn't changed that much.


----------



## RacewayJohn

Jeff, Ryan, and everyone else- I hope you had a very Merry Christmas, and I am looking forward to seeing you in 2006. I hope your New Years' resolutions include racing here (and other locations) in 2006. Have a GREAT season!! John


----------



## glitcher

.......................


----------



## RacewayJohn

Glitch, you should have posted here as well, since you talked with him since this post. Anyway,........everyone have a HAPPY NEW YEAR!!!! John


----------



## auto illusions

*Done racing for now*

Well John, i spent 6 hours of pulling out my hair and finally got some pics on ebay for all my R/C equipment. Well at least most of it. I still have the entire box of TC4 stough new in packages to list some how. I run no reserves and no freight charges with extremely low opening bids. I just hope it all sells. If any one from Team Beav needs anything, please buy. I wouldn't want to see it go to someone out of town for little or no money! I tried to list my stough on the forum to show that it was up for sale but got deleted since i didn't place it in the proper place.

Any way, most of you know me and how much i went down hill due to lack of practice, old age and desire so it seemed like it was time to hang it up. I will be back as soon as my youngest son is old enough to hold a radio! Maybe by that time the cars won't even need a charger and will run on some type of atomizing fuel cell or something!

Good luck to all, it looks like everyone is getting faster. Zippy to! :wave:


----------



## auto illusions

forgot to mention, search ebay for username (advanced5) if any one is interested in anything. 

Try and spread the word!

Dana, i lost your numbers

Rich Martsolf


----------



## glitcher

Rich,looking for spare M8 and always need foam sedan tires.
I'll be at Beaver this Sunday.Stop down or e-mail.


----------



## auto illusions

i sold all the foam tires i had for peanuts and gave some away at cleveland last year. I also sold one of my m8 radios and the other one if for my offroad fun cars which i am not getting rid of as of yet. Sorry i couldn't help you. Thanks for the interest and have fun sunday!


----------



## RacewayJohn

A reminder: Doors open at 11AM, and races start by 2PM. PIZZA! arrives at 4:30PM
See ALL of you then!! John


----------



## RacewayJohn

A quick update on Raymond at the Novak 2006 USTC race: 2nd round A-Main qual.


----------



## martian 710

Anyone planning on running 1/12 scale on Sunday?


----------



## glitcher

RacewayJohn said:


> A quick update on Raymond at the Novak 2006 USTC race: 2nd round A-Main qual.


I've tried RCLive or what ever it is,can't get it to work,is there another place to follow the race?


----------



## RacewayJohn

*Watch Ray!!!*

Glitch, sorry they changed the name of it, here's the link:
http://liverc.rccars.com/ if you wanna watch video you need to join, otherwise you only need to register (free). Ray is 5th in MOD A after 2 rounds. John :thumbsup:


----------



## RacewayJohn

*Weekend Wrap-Up*

Well, Raymond has taken 6th place overall at the Novak in MOD touring against most of the best in the U.S. A BIG THANK YOU :thumbsup: to Teams' Corally, Express, and JR for making this possible for Ray to do his job as a driver! Congratulations also go to some of Ray's racing friends- Chris Tosolini, Paul Ciccarello, Billy, Mike Blackstock, Jeff Dayger, TJ Bradley and others for their (as usual) great efforts/wins!
Yesterday's racing here was over-the-top with 21 sedans and a sampling of 1/12th scales. Dan Hartman had to unpack his "A-game" as brother Scott TQ-ed the first two rounds. :thumbsup: This high-level of competition was felt through the D-Main with GREAT RACING !!! Thanks to ALL that attended, and I'm looking forward to a great 2006 race season!! John :wave:


----------



## smitty2802

just wanted to say that i enjoyed the trip all the way up there and it was fun other then never getting a clean run in... nice ppl and nice place to race best on-track courtesy i have ever been around.. i plan on coming back up to race again and hopefully with some better luck..

Thanks,
D.C.


----------



## AStephens

John, thanks for being cooperative on Saturday.
Al


----------



## RacewayJohn

*Pipe-Full-O'-Fun Kit #7*



AStephens said:


> John, thanks for being cooperative on Saturday.
> Al


Al, no problem- I'm glad we could come to an amicable solution to this dispute. Since MY (new) pipes will be staying in-tact, racing can continue uninterrupted by future events or circumstances. Racing as usual in 2 weeks for oval and roadcourse. Good luck in your drag racing, and I hope to make it out to Pittsburgh Raceway Park sometime to see you run. John


----------



## AStephens

RacewayJohn said:


> Al, no problem- I'm glad we could come to an amicable solution to this dispute. Since MY (new) pipes will be staying in-tact, racing can continue uninterrupted by future events or circumstances. Racing as usual in 2 weeks for oval and roadcourse. Good luck in your drag racing, and I hope to make it out to Pittsburgh Raceway Park sometime to see you run. John


John, I am talking about rc drag racing. 
Have fun with your (new) pipe.
Al


----------



## martian 710

Congrats Ray. :thumbsup: John, are you guys going to the Snowbirds? I'm flying into Orlando Sat. afternoon and I'm going to see if I can talk my dad into stopping by for a couple hours. Brett :wave:


----------



## zaner612

Hey guys, thanks for the racing action on Sunday. We'll be back up soon and hopefully I'll be a little more into it this time. Good luck to you guys next weekend in Maryland.


----------



## RacewayJohn

*Good Luck!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Just a quick note to wish ALL of this area's racers who are going down to The Track in MD for Saturday's race "Good Luck!!". :thumbsup: Your continued dedication to this hobby/sport make a real impression in other areas when you race. Keep up the good work!
Brett, I'm not sure if I am going or not. At this point, I'll have to say no, but things can change. Do say "hi" to Ray when you see him there- a friendly face in the crowd is always welcome.
A reminder: Sunday Jan. 22 is the next on-road race here, with the doors opening at 11AM, and racing by about 2PM. We continue our "flexible time schedule" since we have oval and on-road on different days. Last race was started by 2PM, and finished by a little after 6PM, still keeping 3 heats/1 mains with IFMAR qualifying and heads-up mains. 
Also, for 2006, please patronize A.B. Charles & Son (Dormont) 412-561-3068; and HOBBYTOWN in Robinson 412-788-1000 for ALL your racing (and hobby) needs. BOTH of these great stores support The Raceway :thumbsup: , and we want to show our appreciation for their continued efforts! John :wave:


----------



## RacewayJohn

A VERY BIG Congratulations to EVERYONE who went to The Track in MD for the race. Dan Hartman, Scott Hartman, Mike McBride, George Lai, John Koblek, Eric Orton, Dan Dancescu, and any that I might have forgotten.........
Remember, THIS Sunday, Sunday, Sunday!!!! local racing at it's finest!!! Doors at 11am, and racing by 2PM. 20+ stock sedans the last time.....can we TOP THAT?? I think so!!!!!!!!!!!!! John


----------



## glitcher

SUNDAY SUNDAY SUNDAY!!!!!!!

If I can talk myself out of a little dirt racing,I'll be there!!


----------



## RacewayJohn

Glitch, "I" would talk you out of dirt racing, but you know I want to go too! lol If you race Sunday, maybe we'll take it to the dirt next week? John


----------



## glitcher

Sounds good,see ya Sun.


----------



## TRossiter

where is there a dirt track around here?


----------



## RacewayJohn

Tim, I think we are talking about MCCULLOUGH'S.....I know you know about them. On another note, Feb. 19th race date MAY be changed to accomodate the big race that is brewing at Valley Raceway in WV. A bunch of us want to go down, and the obvious answer is to move our racedate to the 26th. We will poll the audience on Sunday. Of course, I'll be expecting that other tracks will follow our lead (again) and support this growing raceday.................. John


----------



## TRossiter

oh i thought you were talking about a dirt oval track my mistake


----------



## RacewayJohn

No prob. Tim, there hasn't been a dirt oval around here in a WHILE, unfortunately. You need to travel to Ohio for that. You weren't going to run your pancar, were you? LOL


----------



## TRossiter

naw lol, i was thinking about running my RC10 for dirt oval


----------



## glitcher

RacewayJohn said:


> Tim, I think we are talking about MCCULLOUGH'S.....I know you know about them. On another note, Feb. 19th race date MAY be changed to accomodate the big race that is brewing at Valley Raceway in WV. A bunch of us want to go down, and the obvious answer is to move our racedate to the 26th. We will poll the audience on Sunday. Of course, I'll be expecting that other tracks will follow our lead (again) and support this growing raceday.................. John


Have any more info on the W.V. race?


----------



## glitcher

Never mind,here ya go..
Kingmont Rd. exit off I79 in WV.Looks to be about an hour and 45 minute from Ambridge.



http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/attachment.php?attachmentid=25247


----------



## zaner612

RacewayJohn said:


> Tim, I think we are talking about MCCULLOUGH'S.....I know you know about them. On another note, Feb. 19th race date MAY be changed to accomodate the big race that is brewing at Valley Raceway in WV. A bunch of us want to go down, and the obvious answer is to move our racedate to the 26th. We will poll the audience on Sunday. Of course, I'll be expecting that other tracks will follow our lead (again) and support this growing raceday.................. John


You're the man John. Anyone tell you that before? You've got an e-mail waiting for you. -Zane


----------



## glitcher

Zaner,you guy's have a web sight?
Hope to meet you in Feb.


----------



## KyLayfield

Sorry, still working on the website. There is a thread in the oval forum, where Todd (owner) post frequently. But other than that me and Zane are in the onroad thread. -Ky


----------



## zaner612

glitcher said:


> Zaner,you guy's have a web sight?
> Hope to meet you in Feb.


We've been up to Beaver and SCH and have run with you a few times, but haven't been formally introduced or anything. I'm the dude with the (in the best John impersonation I can muster) white, *PINK*, and blue car that's usually launching a corner dot somewhere.


----------



## glitcher

I may not have been there,I've raced just twice since the indoor champs.
See ya in Feb.


----------



## RacewayJohn

*Dude?*

Zane, it's funny that you used the word "dude". THAT'S EXACTLY what Tom says, and is sometimes called!  Anyway, THANKS TO ALL who came out for Sunday's race. I know some wanted to stay home and watch TV....
We are still racing on the 5th. The change will be that we are going to OPEN at 10AM, with racing starting at NOON. As in previous years, we are having a little "Super Bowl" pre-party, with **FREE** chips, Nachos, Dip, Salsa, etc. just for racing that day. This earlier time allows everyone to be DONE by 5PM, so you can get home to watch the BIG GAME! 
On the 19th, ALL of us are going to Valley Raceway in Fairmont, so an amended schedule will be posted soon...... this will have an ADDITIONAL RACE DAY/Month in it, since we have such a great response from the on-road group (20-25+). I hope to see ALL of you for the 5th! Go Steelers! (This was an exclamation of regional pride) John :wave:


----------



## RacewayJohn

*Read This!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



valleyraceway said:


> guys I have some sad news, saturday is going too be the last race at valleyraceway for uncontrolable reasons. we have too go too are second option on the building because the overhead is just too much for are little sport!!!! I will be selling what I have left at cost... I will also be selling my scoring system and p.a system with rc scoring pro hardware again im very sorry I tried even with my money invested but its not happening we will practice wed. and race sat. I will continue too race at different tracks with the valley crew so we wont miss having fun with good friends remeber its I am in the same boat with alot of personal money invested not just rc stuff so please be understandable thanks!!!!!


With this possible new development, the Raceway schedule MAY REMAIN the same, with an added day (Feb. 12) to the CURRENT RACING SCHEDULE. Thanks for looking, sorry to have to bring this news to you, John


----------



## zaner612

Apparently this Valley buisness is confirmed. So no race then. Thanks to all who were making plans to attend, John who personally sacrificed his own race day to help boost our numbers and all he offered with that, and to everyone else- I apologize that this didn't materialize. We'll be up to Beaver then to race with you all real soon-The Super Sunday Showdown on the 5th.


----------



## KyLayfield

Looking forward to racing up there again also. Once again, sorry to everyone planning to attend, it was out of our control. Thanks John, -Ky


----------



## RacewayJohn

*Update on SCHEDULE*

Thanks to Ky and Zane for your efforts in making the race at Valley happen. Again, I am very sorry to hear that we are losing another indoor carpet track in the tri-state area- we need the variety.... On a GOOD NOTE, they are continuing with their plans for outdoor asphalt this summer. WE WILL BE THERE! Attached is our "new" updated schedule reflecting THREE (3) racing Sundays a month for On-Road, starting in February. Please print the new copy.
Due to the Super Bowl this Sunday, we are opening EARLY at 10am and racing at HIGH NOON. Pizza! Will be arriving at 12:30PM. Sam & I are having a little party during races with lots of snacks, etc. over the afternoon for free. Thanks to ALL who have attended in the past, and to ANY who may want to visit- YOU'RE MISSING SOMETHING!!! :thumbsup: 
Oh, another thing, we are running a different race picture which will also be the one for the 12th. We will change designs every "2" race dates- once again in order to make YOU better racers. Thanks, John :wave:


----------



## CrashTestDummy

John havent found the parts you were looking for yet but still trying....anything you need up there for ther races let me know ok?...Jim


----------



## RacewayJohn

*Thanks!*

Jim, your support from A.B.Charles has been great! Thanks! 
As before, we always will need the "staples" for racing- tires, motor spray, etc......maybe an RDX... (lol). Your little "first aid kit" that you send has been VERY helpful in the past, allowing a couple of guys the ability to finish out the race day. Thanks!
I want to take the opportunity to invite ALL racers to patronize those who support The Raceway- A.B. Charles (412) 561-3068; and Hobbytown (412) 788-1000. Thanks to Scott & Scott for their continued support in 2006!! John :thumbsup:


----------



## martian 710

Is anyone planning on running 1/12th scale Sun.? I'll Be there with mine and my sedan. Can't wait to bust the pipes at "The Beave" again. See you all Sunday. :wave: I can taste the pizza already!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## zaner612

martian 710 said:


> Is anyone planning on running 1/12th scale Sun.? I'll Be there with mine and my sedan. Can't wait to bust the pipes at "The Beave" again. See you all Sunday. :wave: I can taste the pizza already!!! :thumbsup:


I can't wait to do some triple backflips over the plow discs!


----------



## martian 710

zaner612 said:


> I can't wait to do some triple backflips over the plow discs!


I would have had all 10.0's the last time I was there if it wasn't for the Russian judge and his stupid 7.2. HE! HE! HE! :freak:


----------



## McSmooth

I'd like to thank John for opening the track early this past Sunday, running a great program (especially the reminders of all the start times for each round), and getting us out before 4 PM so we could watch the game.

Also, a very nice touch with the free chips, nachos, salsa, cupcakes, etc. It was nice to see such a great turnout, and the competition and racing skill in ALL mains is getting really impressive.

Back to the normal schedule this Sunday. Doors open at 11AM, racing starts by 2 PM.


----------



## RacewayJohn

*Thanks!*

Mike- thanks for the kind words of our program here. As ALWAYS, our facility is for YOU racers. With that said, racing this month will be Feb. 5, 12, AND 19. The 19th will be a "bigger race", with SPONSORS donating a few prizes and A.B. Charles hobby shop (412) 561-3068 will be continuing their support of this facility by DONATING the PIZZA!!! :thumbsup: (Which will be in, HOT and .................FREE!)
On the 19th we will have a DIFFERENT track design since we change our pictures every 2 race dates. If you haven't yet "sampled" what the Raceway has to offer, you NEED to come on the 19th and SAMPLE ALL THE PIZZA too! Thanks again to our other supporter- Hobbytown USA (Robinson) 412-788-1000 for their past donations and support for future race events too :thumbsup: See you soon! John :wave:


----------



## glitcher

John, or Mike, can someone get a couple cans of tire goop so I can buy some?
I appreciate the loaner cans but I don't feel right sponging every time I race.
Thanks.
I also need 2 sets of Parma tires,Cyan and Magenta (2 pair of each) If someone could bring them on the 12th that would be cool.
Thanks.
Tom.


----------



## McSmooth

It shall be done.


----------



## zaner612

Selling my FK05 guys...if one of you guys wanted to buy it, I could go a little cheaper on it, since I wouldn't have to deliver it...http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?p=1375678#post1375678


----------



## glitcher

McSmooth said:


> It shall be done.


Mike,covered on the tires,thanks.
See ya Sunday.


----------



## glitcher

Nice, competetive racing Sunday. Very little seperation from TQ to last qualifier.
Of course, Mike spanked everyone, nice job! That car (and driver) are SOOOO fast!
See everyone in a couple weeks.
Tom.

Thanks to A.B. Charles for the parts support also.


----------



## RC_Runner

.....


----------



## RacewayJohn

*Wow..............I didn't know..................*

Thank you very much to RC_Runner for his comments, but this is not the place for those to be said. :thumbsup: 
On other news, this Sunday, Sunday, Sunday is the PIZZA race. A.B. Charles Hobby Shop (412) 561-3068 has GRACIOUSLY donated the PIZZA for those attending the race. All entered drivers will get free PIZZA for dinner, meaning that it will be IN, HOT, and F-R-E-E!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Thanks again to Scott & Jim for their support of our efforts here at The Raceway. You guys are THE class act! John :thumbsup:


----------



## RacewayJohn

A BIG THANK YOU to A.B. Charles for the PIZZA last Sunday for the race. "FREE" Pizza always tastes better................
A reminder for next month, a good number of Beaverites? are going to MD for the BIG race at the Track, but we are still racing here on Sunday March 5th. March races will also be the 12th and the 19th, making 3 opportunities to race at "my" favorite place! Thanks to ALL who have supported us in the past, and let's make 2006 somethin' special! John


----------



## zaner612

Who's in for this weekend? Ky, DC, and I will be coming up. I know a bunch of you guys are heading to Maryland though.


----------



## TRossiter

i'll be there racing, hopefully i get a high speed servo before then


----------



## glitcher

TRossiter said:


> i'll be there racing, hopefully i get a high speed servo before then


I probably have one you can borrow if you don't get one.

I'll be there....probably!

There are only a couple guy's going to Maryland,maybe 4 or 5. There will still be a good crowd.


----------



## TRossiter

thanks glitcher


----------



## nscr06fan

i will be there 2  t-2 that is


----------



## TC Guy

*Servo*

Tim,

John has your servo at the track. I brought it down Sunday from AB Charles. Make sure you bring payment to John then. Have fun Sunday guys.
Kopleck, your parts are there as well if you didn't hear.

Dude is my hero!!!

Dan :wave:


----------



## nscr06fan

Dan is my hero........Good luck down at the race in maryland all you guys,i wish i was going......


----------



## zaner612

nscr06- What's your name man? Ky and I are rocking the T2 now as well, and with a fresh shippment of parts, we'll be going full out on Sunday.

See you all then. For real this time. -Zane


----------



## RacewayJohn

nscr06fan said:


> Dan is my hero........Good luck down at the race in maryland all you guys,i wish i was going......


Yes, I was about to post about the same thing- except I HAVE to be here to run the race! Good Luck to ALL you guys from this area (here) and bring back a whole buncha plaques!!!!
Also, as Glitch and Eric B. said, we are going to have a good number still remaining HERE to race this Sunday on the black-groove race line........ :thumbsup: when PIZZA! will be in, hot, and available!!! John :wave:


----------



## martian 710

RacewayJohn said:


> Yes, I was about to post about the same thing- except I HAVE to be here to run the race! Good Luck to ALL you guys from this area (here) and bring back a whole buncha plaques!!!!
> Also, as Glitch and Eric B. said, we are going to have a good number still remaining HERE to race this Sunday on the black-groove race line........ :thumbsup: when PIZZA! will be in, hot, and available!!! John :wave:


There should be a couple of us there to race off the black-groove race line also..... :drunk: See you Sunday.


----------



## KyLayfield

Hey guys, Me and Zane are coming up tomorrow. Do any of you XRAY guys have the Futuba servo horn included with the kit. I got a digital servo today and only have a horn to fit the Hitec/ JR style servos. Thanks -Ky


----------



## zaner612

Thanks for the racing yesterday guys. Looking foward to coming back up this Sunday and getting kicked back into the B Main....I'm aiming for the BQ helmet. See you guys then.


----------



## nscr06fan

b-main??????not the way you were drivin yesterday......thats the way to wheel that new x-ray......nice drivin zane. :thumbsup:


----------



## zaner612

Thanks for the kind words man. Your T2 didn't look too shabby either.


----------



## RacewayJohn

Zane, both YOU & ERIC looked very good with your T2's. Ky is working on it, and should be more comfortable with his new T2 soon. Don't forget- a new track picture this week, which will also run next Sunday (3/19) as well. We are also going to have some CAKE for all racers on Sunday too! I hope to see EVERYONE then!! John


----------



## KyLayfield

I'm felling good about Sunday. Got my teammate's set-up and a few very valuable driving tips. Can't wait for that BBQ Chicken Pizza. See you guys Sunday. -Ky


----------



## glitcher

See you girls Sunday!

No, I will not wear the helmet! (It may mess up my pretty hair).


----------



## nscr06fan

you shouldnt have to worry about your hair glitcher...the helmet sits on top of your head


----------



## glitcher

Ha Ha Ha Ha. 

Your a funny guy!
Can't wait to see YOU Sunday. :dude: 
You should have a coffee there for me.


----------



## RacewayJohn

*Thank You!!*

Jim & Scott of AB Charles- Thank you for your continued and recently increased support of our racing here in Beaver and the region. Your committment and energy to this hobby/sport has really been refreshing to see in this area. Thanks also for the door prizes for yesterday, and the FREE PIZZA in the past again too! This goes to show, that if you do things the right way, people will follow, and we are gaining a real following here and for AB Charles!! Keep up the good work! :thumbsup: [email protected] Raceway

P.S> I will be going with a BUNCH of our guys to the Gate this Sunday March 26th in preparation for the Gate's Grand Finale Race April 7,8,9 in which AB CHARLES is a MAJOR SPONSOR of the event. So, let's keep showing our appreciation for ABC's efforts by patronizing them and showing the hobby manufacturers that ABC is the Gran-Daddy of ALL stores in the Pittsburgh area. :dude:


----------



## chicky03

If you plan to attend the Grand Finale race please email me that you are coming and what classes you are running so I can add you to the entry list. There is no pre entry or sign up, we just want an idea how many people we are to expect.

[email protected]

Thanks,
Paul


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

RacewayJohn said:


> I will be going with a BUNCH of our guys to the Gate this Sunday March 26th in preparation for the Gate's Grand Finale Race April 7,8,9 in which AB CHARLES is a MAJOR SPONSOR of the event.


Yeah, Yeah.


----------



## RacewayJohn

*Oh, YEAH, YEAH*



Goetz said:


> Yeah, Yeah.


Mr. Goetz- I wasn't exaggerating a bit. Right now, it's looking like the better part of 10 of us, and maybe up to 12-14 coming Sunday. For the Finale, count on about 15-20 Beaverites showing up as well. See you Sunday, Sunday, Sunday!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup: 
P.S. If you need a guest announcer, let me know.....I'll bring my Ludens Lemon Cough Drops! John :wave:


----------



## glitcher

RacewayJohn said:


> Mr. Goetz- I wasn't exaggerating a bit. Right now, it's looking like the better part of 10 of us, and maybe up to 12-14 coming Sunday. For the Finale, count on about 15-20 Beaverites showing up as well. See you Sunday, Sunday, Sunday!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup:
> P.S. If you need a guest announcer, let me know.....I'll bring my Ludens Lemon Cough Drops! John :wave:


Which is the "better part"?

HE HE!

Have fun!


----------



## Showtime

Hey guys, I will be making the trip out to the Gate Sunday also. So save me a pit spot. See you there!








Anybody taking a tire truer? Might need to turn some tires down.

Greg D.


----------



## TC Guy

*Truer*

Greg,

Chances are, I'll wind up taking mine just in case. 

Dan


----------



## AStephens

TC Guy said:


> Greg,
> 
> Chances are, I'll wind up taking mine just in case.
> 
> Dan


Big Dan what's up big guy.


----------



## AStephens

RacewayJohn said:


> hobby manufacturers that ABC is the Gran-Daddy of ALL stores in the Pittsburgh area. :dude:


 ...........................


----------



## nscr06fan

???????????????


----------



## nscr06fan

AStephens said:


> A.B.C NOT NOT NOT NOT NOT,IF you wont every thing for free, That will last as long as beaver did, AND Then there wont be a store any more.


If you came here to bash the hobbyshop or the track we support you are standing on the wrong soapbox Allen. You wont get any support here.


----------



## AStephens

nscr06fan said:


> If you came here to bash the hobbyshop or the track we support you are standing on the wrong soapbox Allen. You wont get any support here.


Hey just telling the truth.


----------



## RacewayJohn

*Stay Away from this thread*



AStephens said:


> A.B.C NOT NOT NOT NOT NOT,IF you wont every thing for free, That will last as long as beaver did, AND Then there wont be a store any more.


Allen, our sympathies to your family for your recent loss.
Now, as I have politely stated in the past............STAY OFF OUR THREAD unless you have something "useful" to contribute. So far, that would put you in the negative category..... Thanks, John :thumbsup:


----------



## CrashTestDummy

*Notified*



AStephens said:


> Big Dan what's up big guy.



.......


----------



## CrashTestDummy

*Notified*



AStephens said:


> A.B.C NOT NOT NOT NOT NOT,IF you wont every thing for free, That will last as long as beaver did, AND Then there wont be a store any more.



Allen since you believe only your own words and that AB Charles wont be around long and we give everything away free....the shop is serving you NOTICE.....YOU ARE NOT WELCOME IN THIS SHOP!!.....please take your business elsewhere....when you bought things here in the past you seemed quite happy with the pricing you got!!


----------



## AStephens

CrashTestDummy said:


> Allen since you believe only your own words and that AB Charles wont be around long and we give everything away free....the shop is serving you NOTICE.....YOU ARE NOT WELCOME IN THIS SHOP!!.....please take your business elsewhere....when you bought things here in the past you seemed quite happy with the pricing you got!!


...........


----------



## AStephens

..........


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

*Bring it.*

There's gonna be some good racing this weekend, for sure. I can't wait. Come one, come all. I wish we had time to change the layout to make it a fair warmup, but as it stands, we've had like 4 or more weeks on this sucker.  That's ok, Danny and the boys will lay it down proper. 

Jim, John, thanks for the continued support. We'll see you Sunday.

- Chris


----------



## RacewayJohn

Chris, Danny will be in Horsham this weekend, but we MAY HAVE Raymond with us- 19T or MOD anyone? (Not me though, stock is fine for me) John


----------



## CrashTestDummy

AStephens said:


> Hey jim is comeing scott or is that just comeing from you.


this is coming from Scott after my discussion with him....


----------



## AStephens

*John*



RacewayJohn said:


> Jim & Scott of AB Charles- Thank you for your continued and recently increased support of our racing here in Beaver and the region. Your committment and energy to this hobby/sport has really been refreshing to see in this area. Thanks also for the door prizes for yesterday, and the FREE PIZZA in the past again too! This goes to show, that if you do things the right way, people will follow, and we are gaining a real following here and for AB Charles!! Keep up the good work! :thumbsup: [email protected] Raceway
> 
> P.S> I will be going with a BUNCH of our guys to the Gate this Sunday March 26th in preparation for the Gate's Grand Finale Race April 7,8,9 in which AB CHARLES is a MAJOR SPONSOR of the event. So, let's keep showing our appreciation for ABC's efforts by patronizing them and showing the hobby manufacturers that ABC is the Gran-Daddy of ALL stores in the Pittsburgh area. :dude:


John you say that A.B.C. is the grand- daddy store in Pittsburgh i think that Pittsburgh has two grand-daddy stors in Pittsburgh not just one they boath have nice stors and one has the best track in Pittsburgh, so john when you talk about haveing the best store in pittsburgh talk abuot all of them and not just one and there wont be nothing bade sead.


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

John, that's cool. Danny's been racing out there alot, no? 

See you soon.


----------



## CrashTestDummy

Chris let me know when and where you need the funds for the trophies.i sent chickie the logo for them acouple of days ago


----------



## John Tag

Man I wish I could go to The Gate,great track and awsome people but my family vacation is next week and when I return I will need that time to catch up. The Gate crew are some of the best people I have met.

John and Jim also 2 great people all that added together really makes me sad I have to miss this event..

Good luck to all going....


----------



## craig111

*Bashing AB Charles????????????*

WOW!!!!!!!!! What a great bunch of words from Mr.Stephens.Just think folks all these pearls of wisdom from a man that kisses ass just to hang at a hobbyshop.I wish my wife would work to support me while i worked at a store for free just to feel accepted! Some of us are luckier than others.I do remember a conversation Mr.stephens had with me about two years ago at Hobbytowne USA (before they kicked him out for the SOS he is doing now!)talking badly about Nitro Mike joining the SCH crew and how Mike Rooney has a big head and uses people.I personally took that conversation with a grain of salt and just considered the source.Although that was the last time I went to that store! I don't want to be around shit talkers.Mr. Stephens people like you give this hobby a bad name as well as a store such as STEEL CITY HOBBIES!!!!!!!!! The Rooney family has a long standing reputation in Pittsburgh and around the country that is highly respected being great people and top notch bussiness people.My only question to you is why would you bring down the rep of one of the best hobby shops in PGH with your petty little remarks.My advice to you is to GROW UP,THINK BEFORE YOU SPEAK and LEARN HOW TO SPELL.To Mr.Rooney:as a fellow small business owner you really need to do some spring cleaning at your store.I personally would hate to see one of the nicest stores in the hobby go sour because of one bad apple.To Nitro Mike:Hey Mike I got another camaro for sale!Hit me up.To the moderators of this forum :If you have a problem with this post kick me off as I DO NOT OR WILL NOT POST HERE ANY LONGER when people act like they do here.
Thanks,
Craig111


----------



## nicknick216a

craig111 said:


> WOW!!!!!!!!! What a great bunch of words from Mr.Stephens.Just think folks all these pearls of wisdom from a man that kisses ass just to hang at a hobbyshop.I wish my wife would work to support me while i worked at a store for free just to feel accepted! Some of us are luckier than others.I do remember a conversation Mr.stephens had with me about two years ago at Hobbytowne USA (before they kicked him out for the SOS he is doing now!)talking badly about Nitro Mike joining the SCH crew and how Mike Rooney has a big head and uses people.I personally took that conversation with a grain of salt and just considered the source.Although that was the last time I went to that store! I don't want to be around shit talkers.Mr. Stephens people like you give this hobby a bad name as well as a store such as STEEL CITY HOBBIES!!!!!!!!! The Rooney family has a long standing reputation in Pittsburgh and around the country that is highly respected being great people and top notch bussiness people.My only question to you is why would you bring down the rep of one of the best hobby shops in PGH with your petty little remarks.My advice to you is to GROW UP,THINK BEFORE YOU SPEAK and LEARN HOW TO SPELL.To Mr.Rooney:as a fellow small business owner you really need to do some spring cleaning at your store.I personally would hate to see one of the nicest stores in the hobby go sour because of one bad apple.To Nitro Mike:Hey Mike I got another camaro for sale!Hit me up.To the moderators of this forum :If you have a problem with this post kick me off as I DO NOT OR WILL NOT POST HERE ANY LONGER when people act like they do here.
> Thanks,
> Craig111


craig i was not bashing A.B.C.and as for my wife working she has a good job and so do i,if you don't know i work for my self and make more money then you'll ever see in your life,so if any one is bashing its you by this post. thanks Allen. :wave:


----------



## RacewayJohn

*Stay on TOPIC ......... PLEASE*

Frist of all, my name's not slappy, it's nick. I think the track looks pretty cool it looks challenging and i think every one is going to enjoy it. are you scared of a callenge?
(Have a good day)

This is a pasted quote from "Nick" (Allen?lol) from a previous post. 
Now, let's (including you Allen & Nick) stay on topic talking about racing here in Beaver and those SUPPORTING racing here. Thanks. John 

On real news, Mike, DanDan, Ray, Danny, and Bob H. are heading over to Horsham today for the ROAR Regionals. I wish them the best of luck- bring back some wood,metal or plastic (whatever the trophy materials are) !!!!!!John :thumbsup:

Plans are still for 1.5-2 carloads of guys to race Sunday at The Gate. We are meeting here at 6am (yes, I know.....but we'll stop for coffee and breakfast). John :wave:


----------



## martian 710

Good luck at the Regionals and the Gate this weekend everybody!


----------



## glitcher

I guess "Nick" isn't gonna fool them anymore!

Maybe you could try Steve, or George, or Ben, or Tim, or Bob, or Robert, or Carl, or Dave, or 
Frank
Harry
Jack
Kirk
Lanny
Moe
Norman
Ottis
Paul
Pete
Ralph
Ron
Ulisies
Walt
Xzavier

Or, you could just stay off our thread.


----------



## martian 710

You can call me Ray. Or you can call me Jay. Or you can call me Ray Jay. I just wish I could drive like Ray. Hope to see you all at "the Beave" in a couple of weeks. :tongue:


----------



## craig111

NICKNICK216A?????????what? New Name?Did I hit a sore spot about your financial status?HMMMMM.......I see you are self employed as I am.Well if you would like to be shamed and compare financial portfolios i'm up for it!!!trust me I have more in my cookie jar than your combined net worth.If you have any doubts just ask NITRO MIKE!I am quite sure he can tell you what i'm all about and what I have.Hey,who typed your reply?Or did you buy a spelling book.Here's a tip for you CAPS at the beginning of sentences.Take the advice of others on this thread. Shut up and stay off this thread!
Thanks,
Craig


----------



## TRossiter

Can we make a thread for just smack talking and leave the race track threads alone?


----------



## [email protected]

*Move On*

John,

Sorry to post this on YOUR thread. 

Just for the record, Allen is one of many volunteers at Steel City Hobbies, and is not on the staff/payroll. 
We are appreciative for his and others assistance in general handyman work. However, SCH management has mentioned specifically to Allen to not post on any forum let alone threads that do not have anything to do with the weekly racing. SCH does not claim any responsibility for his actions as that is beyond our control. 

Any SCH employee nor I support any negativity against any other shop or track. In the end we are all in the same boat and SCH has and will continue to support surrounding shops and tracks.

I suggest talking about R/C only from this point on. I will not discuss this further than my post here.

Have fun! :wave:


----------



## craig111

Thanks Mr.Rooney for your prompt response to this issue.I now feel I can patronize your fine store or any of the nice events that SCH sponsors or co-sponsers with ABC or Hobbytowne without any irritation or problems.I would also like to apologize to any of the racers that use this forum that I might have upset.My only goal was to stop the problem so we can all enjoy this hobby together.
Thanks,
Craig


----------



## glitcher

Thanks Mike.


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

*Thanks*



RacewayJohn said:


> Plans are still for 1.5-2 carloads of guys to race Sunday at The Gate. We are meeting here at 6am (yes, I know.....but we'll stop for coffee and breakfast). John :wave:


John, 

Thanks for coming out yesterday. We had some great racing, especially seeing Dobrosky lay it down in the 3rd round to make the main. It was no surprise to see so many fast guys come from out your way. Hope to see all of you back for the Finale, or sooner.  

- Chris


----------



## RacewayJohn

*Thanks!*

Chris thanks go to YOU people at the Gate for keeping this place to race at! I'm sorry we couldn't muster more for this trip, but be sure that you will have a whole herd? flock? pack? of Beaverites in 2 weeks!
I will be assisting AB Charles with their wares, and can be available to help you if needed. Of course, my professional pit-"person" skills are being honed right now to make sure all the car bodies are shiny and detailed- even for practice! See you Friday! Friday! Friday! (the 6th) !!!! John :wave:


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

Yeah, you guys make our club look more professional! I smash my stuff up way too much to spend alot of time or money on my shells. One day.

See you soon.


----------



## McSmooth

This Sunday, April 2nd is Western PA's Official Preparation Race for the Grand Finale.

We're calling it _*Warm-Up with Beaver!! *_ :dude: 

Doors open at 11. Racing starts by 2 PM. Pizza after the 3rd qualifier. 

See everyone there!


----------



## glitcher

At this time I do not think I can make it.
Have fun.


----------



## RacewayJohn

*NEW SCHEDULE FOR Spring/Summer 2006*

Hey Glitch, I'll help you with moving- come RACING this Sunday!!!!! John :thumbsup: 

Attached is the "new" revised SCHEDULE for Spring & Summer 2006 here in Beaver. Please print a copy for yourself and one for a buddy. See you soon! John :wave:


----------



## RacewayJohn

*Daylight Savings Time!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

A quick reminder: SPRING AHEAD Saturday night. Don't forget to add 1 HOUR to the time before you go to bed Saturday night, otherwise you might lose an hour of practice before r-a-c-i-n-g......... See you then!! John :thumbsup:


----------



## RacewayJohn

*Good Luck!!*

Just a note to ALL of our racers going to The Gate for the Grand Finale Race- GOOD LUCK TO ALL!!!! I will be there to cheer you on and keep all the bodies lookin' s-h-i-n-y! Also, I will be manning the AB Charles parts box until Jim gets there Saturday. Thanks again to ABC for their GENEROUS donation of stock trophies for the event, and their huge commitment of parts for the racers there. I need a bodyguard to carry THIS MUCH! John :thumbsup: 

P.S. I have heard that EBERT & Roeper will be screening the video from the weekend............hopefully they will have their facts straight before the review, since "I" will be there. :dude:


----------



## glitcher

All people that think John should race instead of cleaning bodies, Please respond here!!!!!!! :dude: 

Come on John, break out the Corrally!!!!


----------



## McSmooth

I can now personally vouch for the effectiveness of John's car-waxing. My fastest 2 runs of the weekend came after a cleaning!

Congrats to all the guys that raced at the Grand Finale. The stock sedan class was very, very, tough. Although some may not have placed as high as they would have liked, everyone drove very well the entire weekend. Great job as always!

NEXT race at the Beav is Sunday, April 23. See everyone there!


----------



## RacewayJohn

*Thanks!*

Mike, thanks for your PLEDGE to continue waxing...... :tongue: 
Congrats to ALL that raced. I want to remind you guys that THIS is how we get better as racers- traveling to other tracks, challenging ourselves and bringing that new info back home to "raise the bar" for the next big race. :thumbsup: I know a couple of you definately improved throughout the weekend and now have more insight to what certain people have been saying...  
I hope to see ALL of you on the 23rd- I will have run 3 races on the 3 days before Sunday :freak: , so get ready!!!! :dude: John


----------



## CrashTestDummy

OK all you Beaverites...its time to step up and lets show the WV guys how its done along with the other out of towners showing up for the Charity race.....Zane and DC are trying to get a list of those coming so help them out and let them know....


----------



## Eric_O

I'll be there :thumbsup: 

:tongue: I need more "Beaver" !! :tongue: haha


----------



## RacewayJohn

*Eric!!!!!!!!*



Eric_O said:


> I'll be there :thumbsup:
> 
> :tongue: I need more "Beaver" !! :tongue: haha


Eric, racing is getting to be a bad influence on your choice of words. You say, I need to RACE in Beaver (so I can get better....) :tongue: 
Zane & Ky, I hope you are coming this Sunday, because after watching 3 DAYS of racing (and running them) I am ready to do some of THAT myself. Yes, you heard it right...........I AM RACING :thumbsup: John


----------



## martian 710

I don't know John, I let Eric run my extra 1/12th scale Sat. and he had the nerve to beat me with it both races he ran. Next time I'm only going to put a half a charge in his batt. pack. HA! HA! HA! Depending on the weather I hope to make it down to race with you this weekend.


----------



## zaner612

RacewayJohn said:


> Zane & Ky, I hope you are coming this Sunday, because after watching 3 DAYS of racing (and running them) I am ready to do some of THAT myself. Yes, you heard it right...........I AM RACING :thumbsup: John


We're actually planning on going to Parkersburg for some more recon (both figuratively and literally) for the 29th. BUT if it rains Saturday, you may be able to count us in for Sunday for racing. By the way, signed you up for Rubber Tires as it needs a little more bolstering than foam at this point. With 20 entries and probably around 4 to 5 more that I have yet to hear from, it'll split nicer than foam because of bumps. (9 +bump from B, 9+bump from C, C with 5 to 6 guys in it, you get my drift) So if you want to see us, do a rain dance or wait until the 29th...depends how much you miss us. 
-Zane


----------



## RacewayJohn

Ummmm....................rain yet???? John


----------



## RacewayJohn

Thanks to ALL that showed today, and especially Eric O. who really got some spice in that salsa for the main- GOOD JOB :thumbsup: 
I hope to see all that can make it at the Parkersburg race this Saturday. It's for a great cause, and our first chance at kickin' some asphalt this summer!!! John :wave:


----------



## rayhuang

John-would you point me towards a starting stock set-up for a XXXS for rubber tires (CS-27h) on carpet and outdoors? I would prefer a dbl diff set-up as I dont own a one-way and dont want to break CVD's running a spool  Please use e-mail if you choose.

much thanks in advance,
Ray


----------



## RacewayJohn

Ray, I'll see what I can do, but you should check with Todd as well. I'll shoot you an e-mail when I get one. John


----------



## rayhuang

RacewayJohn said:


> Ray, I'll see what I can do, but you should check with Todd as well. I'll shoot you an e-mail when I get one. John


Right-o! Been getting some tips form him on shocks, pistons.


----------



## glitcher

rayhuang said:


> John-would you point me towards a starting stock set-up for a XXXS for rubber tires (CS-27h) on carpet and outdoors? I would prefer a dbl diff set-up as I dont own a one-way and dont want to break CVD's running a spool  Please use e-mail if you choose.
> 
> much thanks in advance,
> 
> Ray


Ray, try this one, for asphalt;

http://www.teamlosi.com/ProdInfo/Files/hodge_reedy03start.pdf

This is the setup I use indoors, works eveywhere, for foams;

http://www.teamlosi.com/ProdInfo/Files/flack_NOVAK04.pdf


----------



## RacewayJohn

***** Race Sunday Is Cancelled*****************

Just a quick note to say that the regularly-scheduled race this Sunday, April 30th is now cancelled because of the LARGE race in WV on Saturday. In the event of rain, the race will be held Sunday. Also, with the SIZE of the entry list, we won't be getting back to Beaver UNTIL SUNDAY!!!! :freak: It will be better for ALL that are going to take a day off after this race. We will resume our regularly-scheduled racing the next Sunday, May 7th, with a new track picture :thumbsup: 
See you on Saturday! John
P.S. I'm bringing the grill for the (2) 20 oz. steaks that Jim is sponsoring......he REALLY IS BRINGING THEM!


----------



## glitcher

RacewayJohn said:


> P.S. I'm bringing the grill for the (2) 20 oz. steaks that Jim is sponsoring......he REALLY IS BRINGING THEM!


That's enough for Eric B. what's everyone else gonna eat!? :dude:


----------



## Eric_O

Sunday April 23, 2006 A Main At The Beav  A Main Video (Best Viewed in Smallest Dimensions) 

-Eric


----------



## CrashTestDummy

AB Charles website is back online on a new server......


----------



## RacewayJohn

*Great Race!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

A BIG THANK YOU to ALL the people from Parkersburg for a great race! Thanks to D.C. for getting it put together, Zane for helping and Ozzie & the gang for your generosity and hospitality. :thumbsup: 
On other news, we are back to racing here this Sunday, May 7th, with the doors opening at 11AM and racing by 2PM. I have it on "good authority" that a certain Raycer might be racing, and we will have cake as well for him..............?
A new track picture will help with the celebration, and of course, PIZZA! which will be (again) IN, HOT, and.....AVAILABLE!!!!!! John :wave:


----------



## RacewayJohn

Well, light turnout for a truly nice-weather day, but ALL had "fun". The next race will be 5/21. Congrats to McSmooth for a really fast run( & WIN) on the new picture, and to Chronister Inc. for FINALLY trying the carpet thing........LOL See you then! John
P.S. CORALLY, CORALLY, CORALLY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! (sorry Dan, Rob, and Bob) - oh, and Happy Birthday to Ray Darroch (24 yrs)


----------



## Eric_O

Did another video, this is the "C" Qualifier with Dan Yourga and I. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1VM0EuOU0qs

Dan goes off 9th, I go off 10th


----------



## Old Hippie

Ray,Happy Birthday a BIG 24 it's seems I've know you a lot longer! Say hi to your BRO for me,and hope to see everyone soon,Sundays are for Patty I'm trying to talk her into doing something with her mother or sister,her mother said she'll try.Anyway who are you with now? Good Luck with who ever.
Frank


----------



## RacewayJohn

*Frank!*

Frank! You're THERE!!! I'll relay the message, but he is currently getting ready for the Reedy 2006 race, AND the 2006 ROAR Nats- leaving Friday for them. He is with Corally, JR (of course), Jaco/SMC, and a few others.....  
Brent is leaving Wed. for an NHRA points meet in Columbus, and I'll make sure to tell him you asked about him. Brent's WEDDING is June 24th, and the couple is registered at SUMMIT ( :tongue: )If you have any good drywall tips, he is currently working on his house too! :thumbsup: 
We MUST catch up sometime, John :wave:


----------



## RacewayJohn

3 days and COUNTING until Sunday's next race here................. Can't you just SMELL the PIZZA???? I know you can.... Same picture from last time(Grand Finale copy), and then we are changing it for next month. See you Sunday, Sunday, Sunday!!!!!!!!! John


----------



## Eric_O

Stock Rubber Tire A-Main......Bonus: 2 Spectacular flips by Dan Hartman!!  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=smjXnvzzeks


----------



## McSmooth

Results from Sunday, May 21.


----------



## RacewayJohn

*THANKS for posting!*

Mike, thanks for posting our results here & on AB Charles forum. This html stuff is new to me, but we got it together so ALL can see how the racers have done. No matter WHAT our turnout is, or will be, this will ALWAYS be posted from now on. Next results will reflect a new track design AGAIN, as we are constantly changing track pictures to make those who race HERE just a little better............ :thumbsup: 
I'll see everyone on June 4th- this will be another "cake day" but someone WON'T like me mentioning it......  John :wave:


----------



## McSmooth

RacewayJohn said:


> Mike, thanks for posting our results here & on AB Charles forum. This html stuff is new to me, but we got it together so ALL can see how the racers have done. No matter WHAT our turnout is, or will be, this will ALWAYS be posted from now on.


The link to the results is:

http://www.ab-charles.com/raceresults/


----------



## PrestoBoy

Could anyone tell me the part number for the training wheels for a sedan? 
Might need them this fall.


----------



## TC Guy

Presto,

I've been trying to get ahold of you, heard work's been busy. Give me a call when you have time. John has the # if you don't.

Dan Y.


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

Dan,

You coming up tomorrow? We are going to have a decent night. Ciccarello, Wise, and myself are going to have a little battle. Maybe stock, maybe 19T.

- Chris


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

Jim,

Awesome site. Looks like last weekend was some tight racing. Keep up the good work, kids. 

- C -


----------



## glitcher

PrestoBoy said:


> Could anyone tell me the part number for the training wheels for a sedan?
> Might need them this fall.


Send me $100 and I'll get some for you.


----------



## RacewayJohn

*Training Wheels? $100.00 ??*

Glitch, thanks for the offer for him, but I hope the training wheels are ATTACHED to an inexpensive, used car as well................?
Just a reminder, racing this Sunday, Sunday, Sunday!! June 4th, doors open at 11AM and racing at about 2PM. There will be cake too! :thumbsup: John


----------



## RacewayJohn

*A Reply..........................*

This is a great opportunity to start a new section on the website! This section is designed to express the root of any rumor in question - to eliminate any rumor with facts. 

May, 2006
AB Charles closing? Yes, this rumor is true - for now. AB plans to find a new building that is bigger and better they say. SCH is there to provide any help during this grueling process and wishes them all the luck in the world. 

May, 2006
Second location? SCH was looking to move into a second location but that has been postponed until mid-summer. The second location would be specifically for Sports apparel with very little hobby stuff located in the Bethel/South Park area of the South Hills. 

April, 2006
Rumor has it that AB Charles Hobby Shop is supporting "The Raceway" R/C track in Beaver County and that AB's R/C department is going to put SCH out of business. Part one of that is true. The owners of SCH and AB Charles are life long acquaintances, and while the idea of AB Charles' decision to support a track that is run by someone who was not very nice to SCH back when it opened in Washington, PA. may be controversial, the owner of SCH says: "time to move on" and "who cares". John of the Raceway has also said the same thing a number of times in the past. Scott Charles, owner of AB Charles says these "clicks" come and go -- you can't make everyone happy. Some things take a long time to die out --- sometimes too long! SCH does support ALL R/C racers and hobby enthusiasts. SCH feels they are beyond the childish behavior and have taken strides to keep this to a minimum. So far, no comment from AB's R/C department --- we are waiting on a call back"

This is a cut-n-paste from a website. I have contacted the R/C Department of AB Charles about this matter, and was requested to make a statement on their behalf since they are packing for their MOVE to a bigger and better location for AB Charles & Son.
Per them: Please post that AB Charles' intent is NOT to challenge/close the other parties' business- ever. This perceived matter is one-sided and that AB Charles is making every effort to support racing in this entire area. We have just supported the SECOND charity race in WV, and are working on a few more that are closer to Pittsburgh. AB Charles has been in business for 60+ years and has never " taken sides" or "tried to close" anyone in the past, or will never in the future. We will keep doing what we have been doing for 60+ years (which seems to work) and support those who are truly interested in supporting racing and bringing new racers into this great hobby/sport that it is. We encourage ALL racers to go where they are welcomed and feel comfortable with their racing environment. We will be here for another 60+ years to support you in this. Thanks, AB Charles & Son Hobby Shop
Please keep posted to www.ab-charles.com for updates on the move and future events. :thumbsup:


----------



## Eric_O

So much drama......Some just can't quit, and get back to what matters.....Having fun, and racing :thumbsup:


----------



## RacewayJohn

Amen Eric.............
BTW- "fun" AND "racing" this Sunday, Sunday, Sunday!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! oh, and cake too.............. Bring your "A-Game" because I heard that you might need it............ John


----------



## teambillyracing

hope you have a nice turnout this weekend john. Billy!!


----------



## RacewayJohn

*Sunday, Sunday, SUNDAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Thanks Billy, we did. 12-13 on a summer raceday is ALWAYS welcome! Thanks to ALL who came and endured the level 8 track design. It's with pictures like these that ALL of us as enthusiast racers can improve our driving abilities and have the chance to update our cars with new parts.... :drunk: 
This Sunday looks to be a "biggie" with our regular crowd PLUS the WV Boyz, and maybe a few others??? Again, doors open at 11am and Pizza! will be IN, HOT, & AVAILABLE at 4:30PM!!! I'll see ALL of you then! John :wave:


----------



## RacewayJohn

*Good Race!!*

Another SOLID turn-out of racers on Sunday, even though we were missing a few. The results will be posted shortly as soon as I get them out of the computer and get the e-mail address of the guy who puts them on the www.ab-charles.com site.
Don't forget, THIS SUNDAY is ANOTHER race here in Beaver. We will be missing only 4 guys who are going to the Express Race in Jackson, NJ, so the turnout should be about the same (or more) than last Sunday. :thumbsup: 
Congratulations go to Scott & Jim for getting the new location of AB Charles & Son Hobby Shop soooo close to the old store, and alot more convenient to park at & visit. I can't wait to see it!! John :wave:


----------



## RacewayJohn

*Racing update*

I apologize for not posting sooner, but at least I am getting results up for you to see.

Sunday, June 18, 2006


Alycat - Meet Summary


Fastest Times of Day 

Sedans (5 min's) 
Name ID# Best Time Best Lap 
Dan Yourga 31/5m6.878s 9.463 
John Koblek 30/5m1.167s 9.652 
Zane Lacko 30/5m5.437s 9.7 
Dan Dancescu 30/5m6.488s 9.767 
DC Smith 29/5m0.783s 9.812 
Joe Martinez 29/5m2.762s 10.1 
Tim Rossiter 29/5m3.878s 9.847 
Matt Lazan 28/5m4.337s 10.399 
Dennis Maitland 27/5m1.992s 9.702 
Kerry Veith 23/5m1.525s 11.058 
Al Simon 20/5m2.302s 6.566 



Results of All Rounds 

Sedans A 
Pos Name ID# Rnd 1 Rnd 2 Rnd 3 Main 
1st Dan Yourga (TQ) 30/5m4.819s 30/5m1.875s 31/5m7.008s 31/5m6.878s 
2nd Zane Lacko 28/5m2.396s 14/2m27.922s 30/5m6.860s 30/5m5.437s 
3rd Dan Dancescu 28/5m6.678s 16/2m51.834s 30/5m6.488s 29/5m2.083s 
4th Tim Rossiter 29/5m5.110s 29/5m3.878s 6/1m4.618s 29/5m6.605s 

Sedans B 
Pos Name ID# Rnd 1 Rnd 2 Rnd 3 Main 
1st John Koblek 29/5m8.674s 28/5m4.145s 28/5m0.813s 30/5m1.167s 
2nd DC Smith 26/5m5.053s 8/3m34.135s 29/5m9.307s 29/5m0.783s 
3rd Joe Martinez 28/5m1.979s 28/5m7.240s 29/5m9.785s 29/5m2.762s 
4th Matt Lazan 1/0m14.076s 26/5m2.176s 28/5m4.337s 27/5m9.185s 

Sedans C 
Pos Name ID# Rnd 1 Rnd 2 Rnd 3 Main 
1st Dennis Maitland 25/5m0.383s 24/5m6.804s 27/5m5.446s 27/5m1.992s 
2nd Al Simon 10/5m6.507s 20/5m3.969s 20/5m2.302s 20/5m4.521s 
3rd Kerry Veith 22/5m2.233s 23/5m1.525s 23/5m4.004s 8/1m57.547s 




Alycat Race Management System 8.4.3.45 © 1987-2004 Alycat Software 
Registered to The Raceway In Beaver 

Yesterday, we did not race because of a light turnout. Only 7 racers showed, but we got alot of good PRACTICE in with the computer calling laps the whole afternoon. Next official race will be July 23 because of previous commitments(which have been changed since). Please keep watching for the next race BEFORE the 23rd. Thanks! John :thumbsup:


----------



## RacewayJohn

*Sunday, Sunday, SUNDAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Just a reminder...............This Sunday 7/23, is the next race here in Beaver. Doors at 11AM, and racing by 2PM. It's a new track picture, so be sure to have your 12T mod motors in to run on the green track!! :tongue: Zane, DC, Ky- I promise to keep it a #5-6 level track :thumbsup: I'll see EVERYONE Sunday! John :wave:


----------



## teambillyracing

John. are you guys going to be running an oval series for this winter?


----------



## RacewayJohn

*Unsure...*

Billy, as of now, I really don't know. "If" we do, it will be on a Friday or something like that. Our Sunday race days will probably stay the same for roadcourse, and this would have to be added to not impact the solid roadcourse attendance we are getting. Time will tell..  John
P.S. Did you beat Brad yet?


----------



## teambillyracing

no he beat me by 18 points last sunday at the archery shoot. when we race i'm not far behind tho, i have a lot of fun with him. we became pretty good buddies, thanks for asking. Billy!!


----------



## RacewayJohn

*Sunday, Sunday, SUNDAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

The next RACE here in Beaver is this Sunday. We had a GREAT turnout last week, and the promise to have even MORE this Sunday. Bring your car, radio, charger, batteries, and MOST IMPORTANT......"fun" because we are going to have some of THAT TOO!! Oh, I forgot, PIZZA! :thumbsup: will be in, hot, and available at 4:30PM. Gosh, I love this hobby! John :wave:


----------



## Mike Peterson

Wise commin this sunday.....Goetz and Herrmann should be there as well......


----------



## Eric_O

Mike Peterson said:


> Wise commin this sunday.....Goetz and Herrmann should be there as well......


That's awesome, good to hear! :thumbsup:


----------



## Mike Peterson

Great racing see you guys in 2 weeks!


----------



## bean's my hero

I second that, a lot of fun today. 

Thanks,
Jim


----------



## Eric_O

Pictures from yesterday: 7/30/06

The Beav 7/23/06 

Lmao, just noticed one of Mike Wise's mentors in the bottom right corner


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

Yup, yup. Thanks for a great time, John. We'll definitely be back more this season, starting in two weeks.

Eric, well, there's not much to say about that. Ha.


----------



## RacewayJohn

*Results from 7/23*

Alycat Meet
Sunday, July 23, 2006


Alycat - Presentation Report


Abbreviation used below:- 
TQ =Top Qualifier (in class) 
FTD=Fastest Time of Day (in class) 
PBD=Personal Best of Day (for that driver) 
PB =Personal Best (on this track for that driver) 
TR =Track Record (for class) 

Sedans A 
TQ: Mo Denton 32/5m5.853s 
4th Scott Hartman 31/5m0.410s(PBD in Rnd 2 
3rd Mo Denton (TQ) 32/5m5.853s(PBD in Rnd 2 
2nd Eric Orton 30/5m3.221s(PBD in Rnd 2 
1st Mike McBride 32/5m7.501s(PBD in Rnd 2 

Sedans B 
4th Chuck Chambers 28/5m3.882s(PBD in Final Leg: 1 
3rd Dan Dancescu 29/5m4.647s(PBD in Rnd 3 
2nd John Koblek 30/5m8.688s(PBD in Final Leg: 1 
1st Rob Rabenstein 30/5m8.175s(PBD in Final Leg: 1 

Sedans C 
DNS Tim Rossiter 27/5m4.748s(PBD in Rnd 1 
2nd Kerry Veith 26/5m4.446s(PBD in Final Leg: 1 
1st Guo Chean 27/5m9.217s(PBD in Rnd 3 

1/12 Th Scales A 
TQ: Dan Hartman 51/8m7.014s 
DNS Dan Dancescu 46/8m10.641s(PBD in Rnd 3 
DNS John Tortorice 51/8m8.595s(PBD in Rnd 2 
DNS Dan Hartman (TQ) 51/8m7.014s(PBD in Rnd 2 





Alycat Race Management System 8.4.3.45 © 1987-2004 Alycat Software 
Registered to The Raceway In Beaver


----------



## RacewayJohn

*Results from 7/30 WOW!*

Alycat Meet
Sunday, July 30, 2006


Alycat - Presentation Report


Abbreviation used below:- 
TQ =Top Qualifier (in class) 
FTD=Fastest Time of Day (in class) 
PBD=Personal Best of Day (for that driver) 
PB =Personal Best (on this track for that driver) 
TR =Track Record (for class) 

Sedans A 
TQ: Mike Wise 34/5m9.215s 
5th Scott Hartman 33/5m5.060s(PBD in Rnd 1 
4th Jim Hermann 33/5m1.348s(PBD in Rnd 3 
3rd Chris Goetz 33/5m1.740s(PBD in Rnd 2 
2nd Mike Wise (TQ) 34/5m9.215s(PBD in Rnd 3 
1st Mo Denton 33/5m0.437s(PBD in Rnd 3 

Sedans B 
4th Eric Orton 31/5m0.593s(PBD in Rnd 3 
3rd Keith Allen 31/5m1.399s(PBD in Rnd 2 
2nd Zane Lacko 30/5m3.114s(PBD in Rnd 2 
1st Dan Dancescu 31/5m9.537s(PBD in Final Leg: 1 

Sedans C 
4th Joe Martinez 30/5m13.038s(PBD in Rnd 3 
3rd John Koblek 30/5m8.191s(PBD in Rnd 1 
2nd Clark Smith 30/5m6.495s(PBD in Rnd 3 
1st Tim Rossiter 30/5m2.675s(PBD in Final Leg: 1 

Sedans D 
DNS Chris Young 29/5m2.265s(PBD in Rnd 1 
3rd Kerry Veith 24/5m10.267s(PBD in Rnd 2 
2nd Guo Chean 28/5m7.111s(PBD in Rnd 3 
1st Dennis Maitland 28/5m9.889s(PBD in Final Leg: 1 

1/12 Th Scales A 
TQ: Dan Hartman 52/8m3.387s 
DNS John Tortorice 52/8m6.454s(PBD in Rnd 2 
DNS Dan Hartman (TQ) 52/8m3.387s(PBD in Rnd 3 





Alycat Race Management System 8.4.3.45 © 1987-2004 Alycat Software 
Registered to The Raceway In Beaver


----------



## RacewayJohn

*Thank you, THANK YOU!!!*

A great BIG THANK YOU to ALL who attended yesterday and the previous Sunday too! It's refreshing to see the renewed interest in carpet racing in the summer, as well as here in Beaver. Thanks go out to Mo, Chris, Clark, and Keith for making the L-O-N-G trip up from WV (Zane too!), and to the great "Gaters" for bringing it on to keep the balance of HP. I hope that soon, we can return the favor of a couple of visits once your schedule goes to weekends. :thumbsup: John
P.S> Don't forget, just 2 more weeks until the 13th .............


----------



## 7734otdortoh

*The 13th?*

John,

Anything special about the 13th other than a fun day of racing? And pizza in, hot and delicious, the best deal in R/C racing?


----------



## RacewayJohn

*Well....................*

We have at least the same number of racers attending as the last race, Brent Darroch's birthday/Ray visiting, Pizza, a level #6+ track design (well-seasoned), and the whole Beav' Experience. You know............what else is there?? :tongue: See you then??  John


----------



## McSmooth

Not only will there be racing on the 13th....this Friday night we all get BONUS BEAVER!

Practice, practice, practice!


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

Yes, Sunday will be a Stock Sedan shootout! Smooth, you gonna be there? Mike and I are coming down again, and I think Mo said he would as well. Should be a great day. I may make all three qualifiers this week!

- Harold Eichert -


----------



## McSmooth

Unfortunately, I won't be able to make it on Sunday.

I have the annual visit of MomSmooth, AuntSmooth, and GrandmaSmooth up from Florida this weekend. Fortunately, they don't arrive until late Friday night, so I can still squeeze in the practice.

If you get that new rug in by the 18th, I'll be able to come up and help put a groove in it.


- Hans Dirkschneider


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

Yeah, I thought you told me that, but I was confusing that with the season tickets thing, which didn't start yet. 

The rug should be down by next Friday, the 18th. Then again, it's quite possible that we won't get the help we need to get it down. 

- Don Suskovich -


----------



## RacewayJohn

*Another GREAT Race Day!!!!!!!!!*

Thank you to ALL who showed up for the Aug. 13th race- it was GREAT! John :thumbsup:

Alycat Meet
Sunday, August 13, 2006


Alycat - Presentation Report


Abbreviation used below:- 
TQ =Top Qualifier (in class) 
FTD=Fastest Time of Day (in class) 
PBD=Personal Best of Day (for that driver) 
PB =Personal Best (on this track for that driver) 
TR =Track Record (for class) 

Sedans A 
TQ: Mo Denton 34/5m2.742s 
5th Jim Hermann 34/5m6.849s(PBD in Rnd 2 
4th Mike Wise 34/5m4.357s(PBD in Rnd 2 
3rd Dan Hartman 
2nd Chris Goetz 34/5m4.296s(PBD in Final Leg: 1 
1st Mo Denton (TQ) 34/5m2.369s(PBD in Final Leg: 1 

Sedans B 
5th Rob Rabenstein 32/5m8.247s(PBD in Rnd 1 
4th Eric Chambers 32/5m2.425s(PBD in Rnd 1 
3rd Eric Bagshaw 32/5m8.576s(PBD in Rnd 3 
2nd Dan Yourga 32/5m2.417s(PBD in Final Leg: 1 
1st Scott Hartman 33/5m4.681s(PBD in Rnd 2 

Sedans C 
5th Tim Rossiter 31/5m6.721s(PBD in Rnd 2 
4th Chris Young 31/5m4.496s(PBD in Rnd 2 
3rd John Koblek 31/5m1.991s(PBD in Rnd 3 
2nd Dan Chronister 32/5m8.640s(PBD in Rnd 2 
1st Dan Dancescu 32/5m5.626s(PBD in Final Leg: 1 

Sedans D 
5th Guo Chean 30/5m5.143s(PBD in Rnd 1 
4th Tony Palmerini 28/5m3.465s(PBD in Rnd 3 
3rd Chuck Chambers 29/5m1.599s(PBD in Rnd 3 
2nd Joe Martinez 30/5m2.987s(PBD in Final Leg: 1 
1st Jon McKinnis 30/5m0.648s(PBD in Final Leg: 1 

Sedans E 
DNS Kerry Veith 24/5m10.044s(PBD in Rnd 3 
3rd Bob Hartman 17/3m43.184s(PBD in Rnd 3 
2nd Frank Dempster 27/5m9.533s(PBD in Rnd 1 
1st Dennis Maitland 28/5m5.239s(PBD in Final Leg: 1 





Alycat Race Management System 8.4.3.45 © 1987-2004 Alycat Software 
Registered to The Raceway In Beaver


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

Thanks, John. 

Another fun day of racing. Mo Denton was too fast, which is the way we like it. I couldn't make up the 2 second gap that Mo had from the start. 

Thanks to AB for their support with our Halloween Race, and for the donation to our carpet fund. Thanks to all of you who donated.

- Chris -


----------



## RacewayJohn

Chris: Thank YOU & the others who drove a good distance to race with us. We have, and will always consider racers in this entire area friends of The Beav'. Now, GET THAT RUG DOWN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! LOL See you soon (in Cleveland) John


----------



## Old Hippie

John,Tony and I had a enjoyable day,We have a good time no matter were we race,looking forward to doing it again soon.I'll have to cut back on Patty's time on Sundays HA! HA! You never know stranger things have happen .
Frank


----------



## RacewayJohn

I just got the word from Chuck Chambers- Gary Pickrell has passed away.................
Gary has been an R/C fixture in our area for more than the time that Sam & I have had a store (almost 20 years) and has touched the lives of everyone that he has been in contact with- both in racing and at the job he loved in the railroad. His enthusiasm for racing and love of being around people should be a model for ALL of us in future races and public events. This hobby/sport meant alot to him and he loved to tell interested people about the "old days" on the parking lot in Ellwod City, and about the Novak servos and RC12E's that they raced. He & I talked many times about Latrax cars (which got me interested in R/C) and about all the rest of R/C cars that came after them(plus SLOT CARS too!). He still has the original Latrax Corvette that started him going, and I'm SURE it still works- EVEN the Novak servo that he was a "pro" at rebuilding. I sincerely hope we can ALL remember Gary's contribution to R/C in the area and continue his legacy of showing how much "fun" can be had with toy cars............. John


----------



## RacewayJohn

*Our FALL/WINTER SCHEDULE 2006*

The Raceway 
1216 4th Street – Beaver, PA
724-728-5571 (message)
[email protected]


Racing at ‘The Beav’ !
Racing Excellence celebrating our 10th year!

On-road Racing in climate-controlled environment

Doors open at 11:00AM, racing starts by 2:00PM

2006 FALL/Winter Schedule
August 27
Sept. 10, 17, 24
Oct. 1, 15, 22
Nov. 5, 12, 19
Dec. 3, 10,17

Please join our racing family at the A.B. Charles Hobby
GRAND OPENING event on Oct. 7, 8 at their new store!
* Other “Special “ Race event dates to come *

·	$10.00 for first vehicle, $5.00 each after. FAMILY Discounts!
Pizza brought in for dinner
·	OZITE Carpet, AMBrc system, Covered Tables, Chairs, Lots of power - NO extension cords needed!


----------



## Gene

John

You have a PM


----------



## bean's my hero

Hey guys "The Gate" carpet project is complete now. We finished laying the new carpet last night and there will be a layout down Monday night and we will have a Race/Practice night on Wednesday night as well as MAYBE Friday night! Stay Tuned!

Thanks,
Jim


----------



## guo chean

Hey John,
how was your track layout change? will you plan to open practice for us this coming friday night? thanks


----------



## RacewayJohn

*Practice Friday, Aug. 25th*

The track is currently under change, and the picture will be a little faster, but still technical enough to keep everyone focused for 5 minutes.
Yes, we will be having a practice this Friday :thumbsup: , from 6PM to about 10-10:30PM for those wanting an advance look/run on the new design- still just $5.00, and of course, in A/C'd comfort. See you then!! :wave: John


----------



## McSmooth

If you're feeling a bit frisky, bring out your 19-turn this Sunday!


----------



## RacewayJohn

*Results from 8/27 (Light turnout)*

Alycat - Meet Summary

Fastest Times of Day 

Sedans (5 min's) 
Name ID# Best Time Best Lap 
Chris Vogan 37/5m4.427s 7.903 
Dan Chronister 36/5m1.588s 7.949 
Dan Yourga 36/5m6.242s 3.286 
Rob Rabenstein 35/5m1.989s 6.812 
Guo Chean 34/5m4.336s 8.335 
John Koblek 33/5m0.663s 3.495 
Joe Martinez 33/5m3.026s 8.53 
Dennis Maitland 32/5m0.521s 2.661 
Chuck Chambers 31/5m0.815s 4.241 
Kerry Veith 27/5m0.860s 3.015 

19T Sedan (5 min's) 
Name ID# Best Time Best Lap 
Mike McBride 38/5m4.474s 4.432 
Tim Rossiter 33/5m4.125s 5.853 
Guo Chean 32/5m1.261s 8.482 



Results of All Rounds 

Sedans A 
Pos Name ID# Rnd 1 Rnd 2 Rnd 3 Main 
1st Chris Vogan (TQ) 36/5m0.987s 37/5m4.427s 37/5m7.061s 36/5m3.203s 
2nd Dan Chronister 36/5m3.217s 36/5m1.588s 33/5m5.265s 36/5m6.876s 
3rd Dan Yourga 34/5m1.992s 34/5m2.253s 36/5m6.242s 34/5m0.992s 
4th Rob Rabenstein 34/5m9.740s 35/5m1.989s 34/5m0.979s 34/5m4.768s 

Sedans B 
Pos Name ID# Rnd 1 Rnd 2 Rnd 3 Main 
1st Guo Chean 32/5m6.667s 33/5m5.665s 31/5m2.706s 34/5m4.336s 
2nd John Koblek 33/5m6.679s 33/5m4.403s 33/5m0.693s 33/5m0.663s 
3rd Joe Martinez 32/5m0.369s 33/5m4.226s 33/5m3.026s 13/1m59.368s 

Sedans C 
Pos Name ID# Rnd 1 Rnd 2 Rnd 3 Main 
1st Dennis Maitland 32/5m7.758s 31/5m0.091s 32/5m0.521s 30/5m5.648s 
2nd Kerry Veith 27/5m8.976s 25/5m9.212s 26/5m5.491s 27/5m0.860s 
3rd Chuck Chambers 31/5m8.534s 31/5m1.777s 31/5m0.815s 19/5m2.452s 

19 TURNS: 

Pos Car Name Details Laps Time Avg Best Cons Comments 

1st 1 Mike McBride 38 5m 7.955s 8.120 7.722 0.30 
2nd 2 Tim Rossiter 34 5m 3.432s 8.933 8.425 0.35 
3rd 3 Guo Chean 29 5m 4.951s 10.556 8.943 1.35 






Alycat Race Management System 8.4.3.45 © 1987-2004 Alycat Software 
Registered to The Raceway In Beaver


----------



## McSmooth

Racing at The Beav, this Sunday, Sept 17!

Same times as always...doors open at 11 AM, racing starts at 2 PM. Pizza arrives after the 3rd qualifier.

See everyone there!


----------



## AndrewV

Johnny!!! I didnt know you had a tread on hobby talk. Im still planning on coming up there and seeing how well I do against the faster drivers. I see by the results you posted an old buddy races there. Dan Chronister!!! That crazy crazy man! I didnt know he did onroad.

Anyways, just thought Id post and say Hi and looking foward to racing there sometime soon.


----------



## RacewayJohn

*Yes, Andy!*

YEs, we've had a thread here for quite some time...........
Anyway, just a note to remind everyone that we will NOT BE RACING this Sunday, Sept. 24th(as scheduled) but resume racing on October 1st as sceduled. We will also have a practice on Friday Sept. 29th from 6-10? PM for those wanting a "jump" on the new track design for Sunday. See you then!!! John :thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected]

*Paint Job - SCH Stadium Truck*

John,

I just wanted to thank you for the awesome Steel City Hobbies paint job you did on my stadium truck for the NOVAK/ARCOR Brushless Nationals! As usual, it was very good!

Thanks again!

Mike


----------



## McSmooth

Bump for the Gary Race this coming Sunday.


----------



## McSmooth

Racing at The Beav this Sunday, Oct 22.

Doors open at 11, racing starts by 2.

Last chance for practice before the big Halloween Classic!


----------



## rayhuang

Mcsmooth-any chance youve got a set of 6-degree C-hubs for RDX you can part with or loan me till they come off b/o?

Thanks,
Ray


----------



## McSmooth

Heck, the shop here has plenty in stock. Want me to bring them over on Saturday?


----------



## rayhuang

Sure!! I'll try and stop by.


----------



## John Tag

Hey all.... Just thought I would post here to welcome you all to a great event. We at Express are holding our Carpet Shoot Out at Horsham Pa December 8-10th 2006. I hope some of you will be able to attend this great event. They have many talented drivers there,Jeff Cuffs,Jason Schreffler,Craig Xavier and Mark Smyka among many others, looking foward to your Ohio challange.. Hope some can make this great event, I will be at Halloween Classic again this year if you have any question and I will have entry forms there also..

Thanks for your time and look foward to seeing some of you there.. 

Contact me for entry forms.. [email protected]


----------



## McSmooth

Back to the Beav this Sunday, November 5th!

After 15+ hour days at the Halloween Classic, a nice club race will seem really short.

Come out and use up all those worn tires and once-run brushes from Cleveland!


----------



## rayhuang

Thanks AB Charles and thanks John for manning the hobbyshop. I hope all the work bringing it and setting it up paid off-though I know it wasnt the most important thing to make money. A big race without a hobbyshop is a tragedy in my eyes. Thanks again!!

Ray


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

Ray, you beat me to it. Big thank you to Jim and John at AT Charles. We are lucky to have you as neighbors. 

Thank you to all the Beaver guys that came out. I hope to see you more often, whether at our track or yours.


----------



## McSmooth

I'm sure Jim and John will express their thank-yous and your-welcomes as well, but I wanted to do so myself.

There's a whole lot of us here that appreciate the lengths your crew goes through to keep a national-caliber track running. We know it's been, and continues to be, very tough. Not everyone can have a track like yours in their backyard, and the 2 hour drive over is well worth it for our group. 

I know AB Charles, the Beaver racers, and myself will help out any way we can. The Halloween Classic was bigger than ever, and hopefully there's another "biggie" coming in just another few months. We welcome the opportunity to be there again, and help out with any of the details.


----------



## RICOTHOMAS

Again,
A big thanks to AB Charles and John for the porta-hobby shop at the HC. I will try to get to the Beav soon. Also John, shoot me your e-mail so you can send me those links.


----------



## glitcher

John,
Can you bring some Reedy 767's to the track Sunday? I need some and I owe about 6000 sets to people.
Thanks.
Tom.

(No, don't bring 6000 sets!)


----------



## TC Guy

There was a hobby shop at the Halloween Classic?


----------



## McSmooth

TC Guy said:


> There was a hobby shop at the Halloween Classic?


Yeah, unfortunately it wasn't the nation's leading hobby shop. They would have had much better stuff.


----------



## McSmooth




----------



## CrashTestDummy

McSmooth said:


> Yeah, unfortunately it wasn't the nation's leading hobby shop. They would have had much better stuff.


and most likely much more stuff as well to better serve the racers  :freak:


----------



## McSmooth

Come out this Sunday, Nov 12 for more Fun with Beaver!

:dude:


----------



## McSmooth

Racing this Sunday, December 3 at the Beav! Same times as always!

Making its debut will be the Beaver Tree! Save those broken parts and use them to decorate it! Used-up tires make nice tree toppers. Used brushes make for nice "icicles". Even header cards can make the scene festive.

If you have any old parts at home that have no use whatsover, hang them on the tree too! That bent dogbone from a Kyosho Optima Mid still has a use!


----------



## TC Guy

May need 2 trees! I have enough broken parts and spent tires from the Champs to decorate an entire tree myself.


----------



## glitcher

TC Guy said:


> May need 2 trees! I have enough broken parts and spent tires from the Champs to decorate an entire tree myself.


That's good, cause you don't have any balls to hang on it! :dude: 

See ya Sunday, probably.


----------



## RICOTHOMAS

What time Sunday and are you guys runnin 1/12th scale?


----------



## RacewayJohn

Rico, the doors open at 11am, with racing starting at 2PM. PIZZA!!!! arrives at 4:30PM. I'll see you then!!!! John


----------



## TC Guy

> That's good, cause you don't have any balls to hang on it!


Wow, comin' from the guy who whines about driving fast loaner cars.


----------



## glitcher

Rent-to-own!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TC Guy

Today 02:48 PM 
glitcher 


> Rent-to-own!!!!!!!!!


Where's the rent check? Or are you paying Bag's in other forms?


----------



## nscr06fan

HMMMMMM not goin to say anything to that one Jake


----------



## glitcher

TC Guy said:


> Today 02:48 PM
> glitcher
> 
> 
> Where's the rent check? Or are you paying Bag's in other forms?


Toally different web-site dude! :dude:


----------



## McSmooth

Last race of the year at The Beav this Sunday, Dec 17th.

Come decorate the Beaver Tree. Come eat pizza. Come and try to take down the reigning champ, Guo "The Mad Malaysian" Chean!

Now available....gift certificates! Give the gift of Beaver this holiday season. :dude:


----------



## glitcher

McSmooth said:


> Now available....gift certificates! Give the gift of Beaver this holiday season. :dude:


Talk about a "stocking stuffer"!!!!!!!!!


----------



## martian 710

McSmooth said:


> Last race of the year at The Beav this Sunday, Dec 17th.
> 
> Come decorate the Beaver Tree. Come eat pizza. Come and try to take down the reigning champ, Guo "The Mad Malaysian" Chean!
> 
> Now available....gift certificates! Give the gift of Beaver this holiday season. :dude:


GO G-Man!!!


----------



## McSmooth

2007 Winter Schedule

As of today (December 12), these dates are tentative and more could be added.

All Sundays:

January 14
January 21
February 4
February 18
February 25
March 4
March 18
March 25


----------



## TC Guy

Here it is.......The last track picture of 2006 and on the OLD Rug!!!
LOOK!!!........NO DOTS!!!!!!    Fast and flowing....Hit the link below.

http://www.ab-charles.com/gallery2/main.php?g2_view=core.ShowItem&g2_itemId=2548


----------



## glitcher

Warming up the 19T for Sunday! :thumbsup:


----------



## TC Guy

Bagshaw already warmed up for ya' ....Roughly about 240* worth of warming. :thumbsup:


----------



## glitcher

Oh great.


----------



## RICOTHOMAS

Anybody running 1/12th scale?


----------



## TC Guy

Only a few have been running 1/12th, and even that's been hit & miss. I know a few folks were talking about throwing them together in the coming weeks....just not sure if that means this week.

*FYI: John will be opening an hour earlier (10AM) on Sunday for those who want the additional practice and get the new track picture run in.*


----------



## Torinogt1971

Rico- there you go. I am sure that you could make the top 3 in 1/12th.................


----------



## McSmooth

TC Guy said:


> *FYI: John will be opening an hour earlier (10AM)*


Calisthenics (jumping jacks) at 10:15. :freak:


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

I like it.


----------



## littleT

If I went to practically any other school I could make it for jumping jacks (My favorite gym teacher would probably recommend it), but Nittany Lions get home a week late. Instead, I will be studying something really trivial, like linear algebra (only math class where the textbook reads like a novel) or quantum physics (On the first day they should have just detonated a nuclear device in my face; I would understand that better, and it would hurt less).


----------



## glitcher

Steven Hawking is my hero.


----------



## martian 710

I'm in for 1/12th scale.


----------



## martian 710

I had a great time today. Good to see everybody at "The Beave" again. Sure wish we could get some more 1/12th scales out. Thanks to John and Sam. Everybody have a Merry Chrismas and I'll see you after the holidays. Brett :wave:


----------



## glitcher

WE GOT NEW CARPET! WE GOT NEW CARPET! WE GOT NEW CARPET!
And the track is a little larger!
Martian, I'm looking for a 12th scale, preffer a Rev4.
When I get one we'll be running about every week.
Keep an eye out for any 12th scale, thanks.


----------



## martian 710

glitcher said:


> WE GOT NEW CARPET! WE GOT NEW CARPET! WE GOT NEW CARPET!
> And the track is a little larger!
> Martian, I'm looking for a 12th scale, preffer a Rev4.
> When I get one we'll be running about every week.
> Keep an eye out for any 12th scale, thanks.


Sounds Great!!! Glitcher you have a PM.


----------



## McSmooth

Picked up a Gen X last night. Won't be ready for this Sunday....BIG maybe for next Sunday. Definitely by Feb 4th.


----------



## martian 710

I might make it for the last couple of rounds Sunday. Can't make it the next. I'll be there the 4th for sure.


----------



## RICOTHOMAS

Are you guys racing this Sunday and are you getting any 1/12th scales?


----------



## Piz

I have a CRC t force six pack 1/12 scale I would let go for $75.00 . Let me know if yor interested. 
Originally Posted by glitcher
WE GOT NEW CARPET! WE GOT NEW CARPET! WE GOT NEW CARPET!
And the track is a little larger!
Martian, I'm looking for a 12th scale, preffer a Rev4.
When I get one we'll be running about every week.
Keep an eye out for any 12th scale, thanks.


----------



## glitcher

RICOTHOMAS said:


> Are you guys racing this Sunday and are you getting any 1/12th scales?


Mike, next week there will be a strong 1/12 scale showing.

PIZ- Thanks but no thanks.


----------



## McSmooth

Yep, there will be a nice group for 1/12 scale this coming Sunday.

...and the new carpet is fantastic! Bite came up very nicely, not a single ripple or bump at at all....it's glass smooth. A big thanks and job well done to those who put the new rug in.

See everyone this Sunday!

Remaining race dates:

January 21
February 4
February 18
February 25
March 4
March 18
March 25
April 15
April 22


----------



## McSmooth

New track wall is up! 

See everyone this Sunday!


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

Who's going down to Florida next month?


----------



## McSmooth

Don't think any of the Beaver guys (except for Ray Darroch) will be at the Snowbirds.

A few of us will be heading to the Nats though.


----------



## RICOTHOMAS

Goetz said:


> Who's going down to Florida next month?


I am, but not to race!


----------



## RICOTHOMAS

Are there going to be any 1/12th scales this Sunday, and what time does John open and what time is racing?


----------



## McSmooth

Yes, there will be a group of 1/12 scale this Sunday, myself included.

John opens the doors at 11 AM and racing starts at 2 PM.


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

RICOTHOMAS said:


> I am, but not to race!


Are you filming another "movie"?


----------



## RICOTHOMAS

Goetz said:


> Are you filming another "movie"?


Yea, a comedy!


----------



## Torinogt1971

I would rather see a reality TV show. " Mike TV "


----------



## RICOTHOMAS

That would still be a comedy!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## glitcher

I'm thinkin "Horror".

I will have my 3.2R ready for Sunday also Mike.
Maybe we can get little"T" to show up?!


----------



## TC Guy

> Today 10:03 AM
> Goetz, Chris D.
> Who's going down to Florida next month?


I'm limiting my failures to one new state per year...I can only take so much embarrassment.


----------



## martian 710

I'll be there with my 3.2R. I figure you guys probably need a pace car? :tongue:


----------



## McSmooth

Thanks to all that braved the weather and raced yesterday. It was a great time.

Also thanks to Mike Thomas and Sweet, Delicious Tito for joining us. Hope to see you guys again, soon!

Loved my new 1/12 car...it's been at least 12-13 years since I raced one, and don't ever remember it being this easy.

Next race is on February 4th!


----------



## santinuchi

it was awesome guys!!! Thanks for having me.....Tito


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

McSmooth said:


> Also thanks to Sweet, Delicious Tito for joining us.


Good old "Sweet and Delicious". I love it.

How's the new rug? And who's coming down to out place this weekend?


----------



## McSmooth

Goetz said:


> How's the new rug?


The new rug (and track) is so sweet that if you throw it up in the air, it would turn into sunshine. :tongue: 



Goetz said:


> And who's coming down to our place this weekend?


Mr. Yourga and Mr. Hartman were discussing it yesterday. There likely will be others, too. Perhaps with enough insults and mockery, you could convince more to make the trip.


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

That's awesome. 

Come one. Come all. 

Losers!


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

Also Smooth, if you bring that ladies car into The Gate, I will smash it with a hammer. 

Hahaha....


----------



## Brian Rice

McSmooth... I just talked to Chicky, and we'll probably have a 19T 12th scale class on Saturday, if you are interested!


----------



## McSmooth

Goetz said:


> Also Smooth, if you bring that ladies car into The Gate, I will smash it with a hammer.
> 
> Hahaha....


Awww...and I just put a nice metallic purple paint job on the Mohawk body. If you liked the pink, you'll REALLY like this new color! :tongue: 



Brian Rice said:


> McSmooth... I just talked to Chicky, and we'll probably have a 19T 12th scale class on Saturday, if you are interested!


I would gladly join you, but I'm heading to Virginia for the Snowflake race this week. I'll be up there once to race in February, and then definitely for the Nats Warm-Up.


----------



## TODD NUZUM

hey guys how is the 1/12 racing ??? and what rollout are you running??? ohh and what day do you race....


----------



## PrestoBoy

Todd, they run road course on Sundays. 1/2 scale is growing every week.


----------



## PrestoBoy

McSmooth said:


> Yep, there will be a nice group for 1/12 scale this coming Sunday.
> 
> ...and the new carpet is fantastic! Bite came up very nicely, not a single ripple or bump at at all....it's glass smooth. A big thanks and job well done to those who put the new rug in.
> 
> See everyone this Sunday!
> 
> Remaining race dates:
> 
> January 21
> February 4
> February 18
> February 25
> March 4
> March 18
> March 25
> April 15
> April 22


Doors open at 11, racing starts at 2


----------



## McSmooth

TODD NUZUM said:


> and what rollout are you running???


We were all rolling out around 1.5" this last time.


----------



## martian 710

PrestoBoy said:


> Todd, they run road course on Sundays. 1/2 scale is growing every week.


1/2 scale? They must of put the new rug in a bigger building. :wave: Yep, mine's right around 1.5" also.


----------



## McSmooth

martian 710 said:


> 1/2 scale? They must of put the new rug in a bigger building. :wave: Yep, mine's right around 1.5" also.


We race 1/2 size versions of 1/6 scale cars.


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

McSmooth said:


> We race 1/2 size versions of 1/6 scale cars.


That's beautiful.


----------



## TODD NUZUM

thanks for the info looking too get a 1/12 what car are you guys liking right now!!!


----------



## McSmooth

CRC Gen-X


----------



## Torinogt1971

TODD NUZUM said:


> thanks for the info looking too get a 1/12 what car are you guys liking right now!!!


Todd Nuzum from West Virgina?????????????


----------



## TODD NUZUM

you got it!!!!


----------



## Torinogt1971

Are you still best buddies with C.E.????????????


----------



## TODD NUZUM

who is this!!!! and who is C.E????? LOL.....


----------



## TODD NUZUM

ok figured it out!!!!


----------



## TODD NUZUM

hey guys got a new corally see you soon!!!


----------



## McSmooth

Racing this Sunday, February 4th. Doors open at 11. Racing starts at 2.

Time for the annual "Super Beaver" party. Plenty of snack food will be provided as we 'tailgate' for the Super Bowl while racing.

Is there anything better than getting some Beaver before the big game? :dude:


----------



## martian 710

I'll be there with my 1/2-1/6th scale racer and "maybe" my sedan. Nothin' better than a "little" Beaver before the "big" game. :tongue: :thumbsup:


----------



## McSmooth

....McBump.....

remember to bring those half-1/6 scale cars too!


----------



## McSmooth

Back at The Beav this Sunday, February 18.

Doors open at 11 AM, racing starts at 2 PM.

Come and join in on the great sedan and 1/12 racing on the new rug and larger track!

You might even catch a glimpse of the ORIGINAL Larry Fairtrace....proud father of your 2007 Snowbirds Stock Sedan Champion!

The apple doesn't fall far from the tree!


----------



## slaz

john, anyword on my speedo yet?


----------



## McSmooth

Slaz: Best way to reach John is to call him at AB Charles. 412-561-3068



All:

Back at The Beav this Sunday, Feb 25th!

Slight change to the future race dates. The April 15th date will be replaced with April 1st. Therefore, the remaining dates are:

February 25
March 4, 18, 25
April 1, 22

See you there!


----------



## McSmooth

H-Rob: Check this out

http://www.hpiracing.com/products/en/7388.html


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

Smooth,

You comin' in on Saturday? I want to head out your way on Sunday for a double header with the Mi3.


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

And yes, 19t would be preferred ....


----------



## McSmooth

Yes, I'll be there on Saturday, now that I'm back on solid food. I plan to run 19Turn, as it's what I'm running at the Nationals.

Sunday doubleheader?! Brilliant!


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

Sweetness. Mo D. is rumored to be coming up as well. Who knows...


----------



## McSmooth

Thanks to all who braved the morning weather (ice storm) and came out to race yesterday. 

Thanks to Mr. Goetz for coming over from The Gate to give us another fine demonstration of "How to TQ and Blow Out in the Main". The racers all enjoyed the jokes, setup tips, and the fondling.


----------



## H-Rob

Hey I learned that one quick! (Except mine was the BQ position.)

Chris: Thanks for stickin around and eating my tube steak!

H-Rob


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

Yeah, it was super fun. I'll be down again after the Nats wraps up.


----------



## chicky03

H-Rob said:


> Chris: Thanks for stickin around and eating my tube steak! H-Rob


----------



## RICOTHOMAS

H-Rob said:


> Hey I learned that one quick! (Except mine was the BQ position.)
> 
> Chris: Thanks for stickin around and eating my tube steak!
> 
> H-Rob


John usually serves Pizza?


----------



## McSmooth

There will be pizza again this Sunday. We'll leave out the ice storms and dude sandwiches this week.

Doors open at 11, racing at 2. 

See everyone there!


----------



## RICOTHOMAS

Roll call for 1/12th scale :thumbsup:


----------



## Eric_O

I miss racing  Lol, another week or two and hopefully I'll be able to come out :thumbsup:


----------



## TC Guy

Dear God...HE"S ALIVE!!!!!!! :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## martian 710

No, I think someone just stole his identity!!!  :tongue: Que pasa Eric? :wave:


----------



## Mike Peterson

The Wait is allmost over........


----------



## McSmooth

Good time at the Beav yesterday. The mains were a lot of fun to watch!

One week off, and then 3 straight weeks of Beaver. Next race date is March 18.

Eric...get that car out and knock the rust off! You'll need to be sharp for the the Grand Finale news that Mr. Peterson was (hopefully) referring to.


----------



## Mike Peterson

The Clock is running....the countdown begins NOW!

New attitude, new ride, the same dominating force....tighter shirts!

I can hardly wait!


----------



## McSmooth

No more Yokomo TKE?

"What the hell is the world coming to?"


----------



## TC Guy

> ....tighter shirts!


  :drunk:


----------



## Mike Peterson

McSmooth said:


> No more Yokomo TKE?
> 
> "What the hell is the world coming to?"
> 
> nope...I was rolling a JRXS at the Halloween race.....
> 
> whats next?


----------



## H-Rob

Thanks to Mr. Goetz for the help over the past week (resulting in a win)! 

I told you guys 1 night with Goetz could make your whole week!


^ sorry bout that, had to gloat a little!

H. Rob


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

Nice work, H-Rob.


----------



## McSmooth

In the name of comedy and completeness, it must also be mentioned that H-Rob nearly had the greatest Patrick Swayze in the history of "The Beav".

:thumbsup:


----------



## TC Guy

> nope...I was rolling a JRXS at the Halloween race.....
> whats next?


Hopefully one that comes with a mechanic to tighten your wheel-nuts.  
You missed the deal of a lifetime on my "cheater" car. And to think, you could have given Goetz a few more sleepless nights.
My guess is a Shuie. Unless you want me to call Dobrosky and see if he'll let his TC3 go? 
Bring back "the shaft"!!!!


----------



## Mike Peterson

TC Guy said:


> Hopefully one that comes with a mechanic to tighten your wheel-nuts.
> You missed the deal of a lifetime on my "cheater" car. And to think, you could have given Goetz a few more sleepless nights.
> My guess is a Shuie. Unless you want me to call Dobrosky and see if he'll let his TC3 go?
> Bring back "the shaft"!!!!



hummmmmm......I have some ideas......


----------



## TC Guy

> hummmmmm......I have some ideas......


Aaaahhh.....The suspense is killing me!!!!!


----------



## nscr06fan

anybody seen my wheel wrench??????????????????


----------



## martian 710

McSmooth said he'll be your "Wheel Wench".  :jest: :wave: Hopefully I'll be able to make it down to race 1/12 scale next race. The kids are keeping me pretty busy though. The wife's starting a new job in a couple of weeks and she'll probably be out of town a couple of days each week. Don't know how much time I'll have for racing after that as I'll be getting into my busy season also.


----------



## Mike Peterson

The Chassis has been selected.......
(rocky music slowly comes in)
The Dates are being set
(music gets louder)
Trainning has started....
(Big Finish!!!)
For all who said I would never be back...


----------



## TC Guy

LOL......ROTFLMAO.......

That's awesome, you should be hired as a Sr. Consultant of Marketing at GM, Ford, Dodge....all at the same time. 


So, lets take some bets on the predicted performance of your mentor......
...............wait for it................wait...for...it........................Mr. Goetz.

"Learned much as a padawon he has"......."Expectations of him I have accelerated greatly since the Novak."
-Top 3.


----------



## Mike Peterson

He will do good at the nats....have you guys checked out the STOCK CARPET INVITATIONAL Thread on that other website?

OHHHHH ITS ONNNNNN


----------



## TC Guy

I like it :thumbsup: 
Damn.....now I need to find another set-o-wheels.


----------



## TC Guy

Peterson.....YGPM


----------



## Mike Peterson

ANyone check out the Nats results....things are looking good!

I can't wait to kick all there a$$es in april!


----------



## TC Guy

Things are lookin' good for the boys...


----------



## McSmooth

Some of the failures from the Nationals (okay...just me) will be back at the Beav this Sunday, March 18. Same times as always. 

Also racing on March 25 and April 1st. Three straight weeks of Beaver!


----------



## McSmooth

TC Guy said:


> Peterson.....YGPM


Are you asking about the Yokomo Tommy Kramer Edition?


----------



## RICOTHOMAS

Roll call for a little 1/12th scale this weekend!


----------



## McSmooth

I'll be there with mine!


----------



## RICOTHOMAS

So will anybody else be there to run 1/12th?
Also I have a CRC 3.1 Knife that is missing a few parts I will be selling cheap, so if your looking for one.......


----------



## McSmooth

Good to race with you again yesterday, Mike. Always nice to have good competition to push each other!

Also thanks to our new racers, and to some we haven't seen in a while. John, Dan, Matt, Jeremy, and Ty. Hope to see everyone again very soon.

Another race at The Beav this Sunday, March 25th!


----------



## McSmooth

Thanks to everyone that came out yesterday. Once again, it was fun spending my Sunday in Beaver.  

Nice to see a couple more new faces, and some others that we haven't seen in a while. The racing was fun in all mains, and it's nice to see the improvment by so many each week.

Next race is this Sunday, April 1. Yes...April Fools Day. Maybe John will have everyone race the layout backwards. Maybe he'll have everyone wire the motor in backwards and race the correct direction. Maybe he'll put a large mirror behind the drivers stand and everyone will have to race with their backs to the track. Wait and see! :tongue:


----------



## McSmooth

2007 Spring/Summer Race Dates
(All on Sunday. Doors open at 11 AM, Racing starts at 2 PM)

April 1
April 22
May 6
May 20
June 3
June 24
July 1
July 22
August 5
August 19


----------



## McSmooth

Yes, there's a race on April 1st....no foolin'!


----------



## McSmooth

Team Beav in WV


----------



## McSmooth

Now that the WV race is behind us, it's time to focus on the Stock Invitational.

As always, for those going...get your "orders" in to John or myself by April 13th. This goes for tires, brushes, bodies, Paragon, batteries, motors, or anything else you think you're going to need. We would like to get these things in-store a week in advance to cut down on any last-minute scrambling.

This way you can have everything you need and set aside, so you can worry about more important things like setup and driving.

Lastly, get those entries in if you haven't done so already. A lot of planning goes into a race like this, so let's help our friends from The Gate by getting your forms in early.


----------



## RacewayJohn

*Unscheduled race NEXT SUNDAY April 15th!!!*

Well, you read it right- next Sunday, we are ADDING another race to April's schedule :thumbsup: , so we can better prepare for the Gate's Grand Finale Race on the 28th & 29th. Same "Bat-Time (11am), Same "Bat-Channel" (2PM). I hope to see ALL of you then!! John :wave:


----------



## McSmooth

If you want to be on the reserved pit space list for the Stock Invitational in Cleveland, John or myself need to know by April 20th. I'll be heading up to The Gate on the 21st, and they're going to allow me to mark off pit spaces for our group.

So far, I have:

Yourga
Dobrosky
Koblek
Myself
Maitland
Dodge
Kling

Need to hear from:

Rabenstein
Chronister
B & D Hartman
Lacko
anyone else?


----------



## McSmooth

Now 10 racers from the Beav (along with 3 out-of-town friends) heading up for the big race in Cleveland.

But THIS Sunday, April 22nd, is your last chance to run before the year-end blowout.

Same times as always. See everyone there!


----------



## RCBOYZ

Do you guys run at all during the summer?

thnx,
Mike


----------



## H-Rob

*Mike*

I am going to the Gate on Saturday also! Do you want to ride together? I'll drive. ( i gotta go right by your place basically anyway)

Rob

p.s. Going to the invitational (Duh!)

Need a roommate!


----------



## tcian

do you guys know the summer schedule? ill be comming down quite offten


----------



## martian 710

McSmooth said:


> 2007 Spring/Summer Race Dates
> (All on Sunday. Doors open at 11 AM, Racing starts at 2 PM)
> 
> April 1
> April 22
> May 6
> May 20
> June 3
> June 24
> July 1
> July 22
> August 5
> August 19


There you go Ian. You'll have a great time. Fun track, great bunch of racers, Best pizza deal in town. :thumbsup: Hopefully my schedule will allow me to see you there a couple of times this summer. :thumbsup:


----------



## McSmooth

Racing back at The Beav this Sunday, May 6th. Come race in the air-conditioned comfort and enjoy some of the funniest racing stories from this past weekend's event in Cleveland.

A congrats to Team Beav's very own Dan Yourga for winning the Open Sedan A-Main. It was the longest 5 minutes of his entire life as he got out front early and kept it there.

More congrats to the rest of the crew that made the trip. Everyone did extremely well and filled up the mains nicely. It's great to see everyone taking it to another level.

Thanks to the Chuck, Kerry, and Jen for making the trip up to watch and show your support. The racers appreciate it more than you know.

Most importantly, thanks to our own John Peoples for all his hard work. He makes sure we all have what we need for ALL the races, the large and the small. It can be a bit overwhelming sometimes, and we're lucky to have him.

See everyone on Sunday!


----------



## XRC

Thanks Mike, I forgot how much fun on-road is. :thumbsup: 

http://www.xtremeracingconcepts.net/
--> Click on the News page.


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

Big Thanks to John Peoples.  There's no better way to say it, than to say that we are lucky to have him in the hobby. And for us, we are lucky he's only an hour and half away. 

Thanks to all of you who came out for the race. I hope you had as much fun as I did. Congrats to all the winners.

- C -


----------



## RacewayJohn

*Awe, geeee.............*

Guys,...........Thanks for your kind words. I love this hobby/sport more than you know, and will do anything for the race. :thumbsup: 
As stated at the Gate's race last weekend:
ALL "Gaters" race for FREE at The Beav' this entire summer. This is to thank you for driving to race with our gang, and to keep you racing while the Gate is closed for the summer. See you soon! John :wave:


----------



## santinuchi

whats the racing/practice schedule for april?.........ooops dont answer that, after further investigation i found my answer.


----------



## XRC

Next race day, May 20th. Good turn-out yesterday too! Some new faces along with some LONG lost ones as well!


----------



## santinuchi

congrats on your big win in the open class at the invitational dan. Tito


----------



## XRC

Thanks Tito, hope to see ya' soon at the Beav'.


----------



## RBLove

Anybody have the address of the track? Trying to do a mapquest to see how far I am.

[email protected]


Thanks,
Rob Love


----------



## XRC

RB,

The Raceway
1216 4th Street
Beaver, PA 15009

Hope you can make it out soon.


----------



## HookupsXXX4

Hey guys, I have a couple questions.

What is a average turnout of 1/12?

Are you guys only on-road track around the Pittsburgh area?

I am moving back to Pittsburgh come July. Just seeing what I have for tracks and thinking about getting into 1/12 again.

Thanks,
Jerry


----------



## XRC

Jerry,

Congrad's on the move back to Pittsburgh.....I think. 
Typically the 1/12th scale turnout has been relatively light around this time of year...Maybe 2 to 4, though there has been some talk of more folks getting into 1/12th scale lately. 
Currently, we will be the only local track running for a while as the other track will be closed for renovations.
The schedule is posted here a few pages back, hope you can make it out.


----------



## HookupsXXX4

Thanks for the info.

Jerry


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

RBLove said:


> Anybody have the address of the track? Trying to do a mapquest to see how far I am.
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> Rob Love


I am hoping to drag The Herm out for some laps this Sunday. Who else is in for this week?


----------



## XRC

I'll be there for sure....New car, I can't wait to break it! 
Maybe even a guest appearance by Mr. Bagshaw?  
See ya there.


----------



## McSmooth

YES! Racing at The Beav this Sunday, May 20!

Doors open at 11 AM, racing starts at 2.

Look forward to seeing everyone again!


----------



## XRC

Goetz said:


> I am hoping to drag The Herm out for some laps this Sunday. Who else is in for this week?


Are you two goons going to make it down Sunday? The PHI is ready and waiting to begin total domination! The driver on the other hand....well, that's a different story.
Any word on the Summer Sizzler? I haven't seen anything out of Scotty on that yet, seems he's been pre-occupied by some other race in Sept.


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

Yeah, I think we'll be out there. Kevin Kane indicated that the Sizzler would be mid-August this year. Nothing official, though.

Can you handle the 19 this Sunday? I don't think I have many stockers left?


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

Also, I think we should qualify this Sunday by best consistency ratio, not laps/time. Blowouts not encouraged.


----------



## XRC

Goetz said:


> Yeah, I think we'll be out there. Kevin Kane indicated that the Sizzler would be mid-August this year. Nothing official, though.
> 
> Can you handle the 19 this Sunday? I don't think I have many stockers left?


Sure that wasn't Kasey Kane?
August????WTF
Well, here we go.....the semi-Summer Sizzler this weekend....!
Seriously....you.....a consistency ratio???? Captain Blowout???
You wanna roll 19's that's cool, knowing John....It'll be rough though.
No stockers left........RIGHT??!!!!
Ask Wise for the BEAST...or...maybe I'll be nice and build you one  
I have a flat of CO's.


----------



## RICOTHOMAS

Goetz said:


> Yeah, I think we'll be out there. Kevin Kane indicated that the Sizzler would be mid-August this year. Nothing official, though.
> 
> Can you handle the 19 this Sunday? I don't think I have many stockers left?


At least no "LEGAL" ones!!! :wave:


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

John, thanks for the hospitality. We had a great time, as usual. 

Thumbs up to Mr. XRC, for pickin' up right where he left off. The Herm and I agreed that we have a genuine problem on our hands... 

And the same to Eric Orton, who impressed the heck (I don't like to swear) out of me by running his own race for the full 5. Just nowhere to get around. Man, that was nice to see.


----------



## XRC

Goetz said:


> John, thanks for the hospitality. We had a great time, as usual.
> 
> Thumbs up to Mr. XRC, for pickin' up right where he left off. The Herm and I agreed that we have a genuine problem on our hands...
> 
> And the same to Eric Orton, who impressed the heck (I don't like to swear) out of me by running his own race for the full 5. Just nowhere to get around. Man, that was nice to see.



Thanks for making the trip down guys, always a pleasure running with you (yinz). Hopefully you guys can make it down quite a bit this summer for some testing.


----------



## Eric_O

Goetz said:


> And the same to Eric Orton, who impressed the heck (I don't like to swear) out of me by running his own race for the full 5. Just nowhere to get around. Man, that was nice to see.


Thanks for the kind words  It's always fun to have you guys around! :thumbsup:


----------



## McSmooth

Back to The Beav this Sunday, June 3rd!

Same times as always....don't get there before 11, and if you show up after 2 you'll be late!  

Don't miss Round 2 of Beav vs Gate!


----------



## XRC

Goetz,
YGPM..."Got the itch?"

:dude:


----------



## RacewayJohn

Try "Gold Bond" it might help in those situations..............


----------



## chicky03

RacewayJohn said:


> Try "Gold Bond" it might help in those situations..............


Nice one!!!:lol:


----------



## XRC

RacewayJohn said:


> Try "Gold Bond" it might help in those situations..............


Everyone wants to be a comedian!


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

XRC said:


> Goetz,
> YGPM..."Got the itch?"
> 
> :dude:


Maybe. PM me your goals. :thumbsup:


----------



## XRC

PM sent....


----------



## McSmooth

Who's got the home itch relief remedy? :hat:


----------



## XRC

Great runs had by all yesterday...well....almost.
Props out to Dave Marrow on an awesome run, Goetz.....again with the TQ....loser.
Bagshaw with the 1st day on a Cyclone qualifying in the 3 spot.
And Gate retains the trophy for another week....
Rematch next Sunday!


----------



## Eric_O

XRC said:


> Great runs had by all yesterday...well....*almost*.


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

XRC said:


> Goetz.....again with the TQ.


Perhaps you should just put that in your signature so you don't have to retype it every week.  

Eric, 

http://www.rctech.net/forum/showthread.php?t=168805


----------



## XRC

One day the Pupil *will* surpass the Teacher.


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

I have no doubt that this is true. And probably not too far away...


----------



## Eric_O

I'm looking for a room-mate for the indoor champs :wave:


----------



## McSmooth

Racing tomorrow at The Beav, including some 1/12 (or half-sized 1/6 cars as we sometimes call them!)!

Remember, if you race sedan as well, your 1/12 entry is free!

Bring 'em and smoke 'em if you got 'em!


----------



## glitcher

[QUOTE

Bring 'em and smoke 'em if you got 'em![/QUOTE]

I've heard that about your cars. :dude:


----------



## McSmooth

glitcher said:


> I've heard that about your cars. :dude:


Anything worth doing is worth doing right!


----------



## glitcher

You miss me, don't ya!


----------



## nscr06fan

like a bad itch


----------



## McSmooth

nscr06fan said:


> like a bad itch


You should go see a doctor about that.


----------



## McSmooth

Thanks to everyone that came out yesterday for the "Jam Session". 8 hours of big-time, no-nonsense practice.

Next race will be on Sunday, July 22. Hope to see everyone there!


----------



## Mike Peterson

perhaps there might be a mystery racer there......being very mysterious.....


----------



## ML23

do you have house transponders???? And what tires are you running????


----------



## RacewayJohn

*Yes!*

ML, yes, we have "house transponders", with the AMB R/C digital system so PT's can be used also. The doors will open at 11AM on Sunday, with the racing beginning at 2PM. We will run 3 heats and a mains. PIZZA!!! will arrive at about 4:30PM, and be sold for what we pay for it. Expect good racing, and MOST IMPORTANTLY..... "fun". See you Sunday, Sunday Sunday!!!! John :wave:


----------



## XRC

Mike Peterson said:


> perhaps there might be a mystery racer there......being very mysterious.....


Who are you again??? haha
ML23:
Sedan stk= double pinks/magentas all around
1/12th scale= I beleive double pink fronts and pink rears or Lilac fronts and Yellow rears.


----------



## ML23

im mike,
ive raced at the gate, not very much thought i try. i will be coming out with dave marrow and wayne gerber.


----------



## Racer67

Hey ,that sounds just narly man!! but I have a little problem with my
vintage equiptment , I have an old r/c 500 4wd car and it 's been
sitting for over 20 years and I cranked it up and it sounds just as stronger as 20 years ago , well anyway can you give me some leads
on where I can purchase parts for this discontinued model by associated your feedback will be greatly appreciated!!!!


----------



## nitro-racer

I haven't racer carpet all summer and thought I might give Beaver a try this Sunday. Does anyone have directions coming from the west, via Penn. Turnpike to the track? See ya all Sunday!!

Fred


----------



## McSmooth

Mike Peterson said:


> perhaps there might be a mystery racer there......being very mysterious.....


Could this be our man of mystery?










:freak:


----------



## McSmooth

nitro-racer said:


> I haven't racer carpet all summer and thought I might give Beaver a try this Sunday. Does anyone have directions coming from the west, via Penn. Turnpike to the track? See ya all Sunday!!
> 
> Fred


Take the PA Turnpike to PA-60 South towards Pittsburgh (exit 10 I believe).

Take that to Exit 13, and take a left at the end of the ramp.

Go about 1.5 miles and you'll see a cemetary on your right. At the end of the cemetary is Buffalo Street (traffic light)...turn left.

Go to the next light and turn left again. The track is in the 2 story tan & white building immediately on your right. The door is on the side of the building with the parking lot.

If you want to Mapquest, the address and phone # are:

1216 4th St
Beaver, PA 15009
724-728-5571

The primary class of racing is stock touring car with foam tires. This Sunday will likely see a class of 1/12 stock as well.


----------



## McSmooth

Racer67 said:


> Hey ,that sounds just narly man!! but I have a little problem with my
> vintage equiptment , I have an old r/c 500 4wd car and it 's been
> sitting for over 20 years and I cranked it up and it sounds just as stronger as 20 years ago , well anyway can you give me some leads
> on where I can purchase parts for this discontinued model by associated your feedback will be greatly appreciated!!!!


Finding RC500 parts is going to be pretty tough. The only way I would know is to keep an eye on places like EBay. Maybe give Associated a call and they might give you some leads. www.rc10.com


----------



## ML23

hag a great time sunday, well woth the drive from cleveland. whens the next race.


----------



## McSmooth

The next race is in 2 weeks...Sunday, August 5.

Glad you were able to make it!


----------



## McSmooth

Here's the race dates for the remainder of 2007 at The Raceway in Beaver, PA.

August 5, 19
September 9, 16, 30
October 7, 14, 21
November 4, 18
December 2, 16, 30

Flyer coming soon!


----------



## deadman

havent read through the whole post but at what times will you be racing on above dates?


----------



## highster

I take it there is no oval racing now?


----------



## Eric_O

deadman said:


> havent read through the whole post but at what times will you be racing on above dates?


Doors open at 11:00, racing starts by 2:00.


----------



## XRC

highster said:


> I take it there is no oval racing now?


Not until further notice from John (the track owner).


----------



## highster

Any parts support on site?


----------



## RacewayJohn

Tom, of COURSE there is.............. A.B. Charles' staff is on hand with a BUNCH of stuff for sale (always). This season, The Raceway is entering it's 11th straight year of operation, and A.B. Charles is in it's 62nd year of "family-run" operation. See you soon at Latrobe??????????? John


----------



## highster

John drop me an E-mail, when you have time.

[email protected]


----------



## McSmooth

Here are the flyers for the upcoming race season, in both Word and PDF format.


----------



## RBLove

Had a blast this past weekend. John is definitely here for the racer. I was very impressed and will be back. Probably a little more often now that The World of Hobbies (Cincy) is closing at the end of the month.

Rob Love


----------



## Mike Peterson

thanks for letting me urinate warm fecial matter on your carpet last week..I had a blast.....

No realy thanks!


----------



## McSmooth

...and by doing so, you now have a permanent presence at the track.

Your smell and spirit linger on, even when you're not here.


----------



## RBLove

John,

If you are going to be at The Gate this weekend please bring some Jack the Gripper. I need to purchase a can and probably others will need some as well.

Thanks bubba,
Rob Love


----------



## RacewayJohn

**** Coming This Weekend ****

First, Rob, I have 48 cans of "Jack" coming for the weekend- so no problem... :dude: 

NEXT>.....................I WILL HAVE JACO PRISM SEDAN WHEELS by Friday, and have them at the Gate and our race in Beaver on Sunday, Sunday, SUNDAY!!! :woohoo: John


----------



## RBLove

RacewayJohn said:


> First, Rob, I have 48 cans of "Jack" coming for the weekend- so no problem... :dude:
> 
> NEXT>.....................I WILL HAVE JACO PRISM SEDAN WHEELS by Friday, and have them at the Gate and our race in Beaver on Sunday, Sunday, SUNDAY!!! :woohoo: John


You the man John. Much appreciated.

C-ya this weekend,
Rob


----------



## McSmooth

Racing at The Beav, this Sunday, Sept 16.

Doors open at 11, racing starts at 2.

Upcoming races:

Sept 30
Oct 7
Oct 14
Oct 21


----------



## NUZUM

anybody running 1/12 ????


----------



## martian 710

Todd I'm planning on racing 1/12th scale this winter when I'm not racing BRP's. It won't be until November though. My son has baseball games every Sat. and Sun. through October. What kind of car are you running now?


----------



## NUZUM

corally still with ass. front end this year


----------



## Mike Peterson

the beav open on sunday??? thinking of testing the new ride.....


----------



## RacewayJohn

*Racing the 30TH?????????????*

Mike, ** YES ** we are racing tomorrow- doors open at 11, racing at 2PM, and PIZZA!!! arrives at about 4:30PM to complete the "best deal in R/C" :woohoo: . So, exactly WHAT car are you "testing" tomorrow??  .......inquiring minds wanna know........ See you tomorrow, John :thumbsup:


----------



## McSmooth

Back at The Beav this Sunday, Oct 7th. Same schedule as always...doors open at 11 AM, racing starts at 2 PM.


----------



## RacewayJohn

*Fall is here, and so is RACING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Don't forget- this Sunday doors open at 11am, and races begin at 2PM. PIZZA! :woohoo: arrives at 4:30PM. There are always 3 heats/1 mains, and "fun" to be had by ALL attending. I'll see you in warm, racing comfort. :thumbsup: John


----------



## RICOTHOMAS

Anybody racin dem little buggers this weekend? (1/12th scale that is)


----------



## Showtime

I'll be there with mine.


----------



## TRossiter

when is the next race at the beav


----------



## martian 710

Tim it's next Sunday Nov.18th. I was hoping to make it down but I forgot we were going to a concert Sunday afternoon.


----------



## RICOTHOMAS

Anybody planning on going up to the warm up at the Gate on the 18th?


----------



## Showtime

I was thinking about going.


----------



## RICOTHOMAS

Cool, anybody else?


----------



## RacewayJohn

*Me too??*

Does MY vote count in this?? If noone is planning on racing here in Beaver, I will also go out to the Gate and help out as I've been doing  plus, I can take LOTS & LOTS of parts to sell for A.B. Charles :woohoo: Let me know, John


----------



## martian 710

What's up John? I'm hoping to make it back down there soon!!!! Only about another month of work!!! :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## RICOTHOMAS

You always count :thumbsup:


----------



## Eric_O

I'm not dead


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

Not yet.


----------



## Hangtime

Mr Goetz, If your out there.........Thanks for taking the time cutting those tiny tires for me. Your a gentleman a scholar both. - Rick A


----------



## RacewayJohn

*Sunday's Race Cancelled*

This Sunday's Race at the Beav' is cancelled, due to MOST/ALL of us going to the Gate warm-up race. Don't forget- the Gate's gate opens at 8am Sunday with racing beginning at about 12-1PM. I'll see you there :thumbsup: John

Our schedule will resume with the next race on Sunday December 2. Bring your "fun" and be ready for the PIZZA! which will be IN, HOT, and AVAILABLE :woohoo:


----------



## RICOTHOMAS

Save me a pit spot


----------



## tcian

John will u be there on saturday and ill try and make i to the bev on the 2nd , are any of the guys going to the Winter Blast in Cincy its gonna be a blast!!!!!


----------



## martian 710

tcian said:


> John will u be there on saturday and ill try and make i to the bev on the 2nd , are any of the guys going to the Winter Blast in Cincy its gonna be a blast!!!!!


I though you were selling all your R/C stuff and going to PaintBall??????


----------



## tcian

martian 710 said:


> I though you were selling all your R/C stuff and going to PaintBall??????


I kept all my onroad stuff


----------



## RICOTHOMAS

Does anybody have a really good 4 cell pack that I can run this Sunday? My batts are getting old and probably won't be strong this weekend.


----------



## McSmooth

Ian: glad to see you decided to stick with racing. Next time I'm up at The Gate, bring your car over and we can go over it. Heck, we'll even let you pit next to H-Rob!

Rico: Sorry that I didn't see your post until today, otherwise I would have brought over a few of my packs for you to run.


----------



## RICOTHOMAS

No problem, Ray Darroch hooked me up except they were new and did not really come in until the main.

I really had fun though!!!! I love a good 1/12th scale race. :woohoo:


----------



## RacewayJohn

*Racing! Racing! Racing!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Just a reminder- this Sunday we are racing again, with the doors opening at 11am, and races begin at 2PM. Sedans & 1/12th scales for sure. I hope to see you then! John :woohoo:


----------



## martian 710

John, do you have the racing schedule ready for the new year? Hopin' to make it down after the holidays. I'm going to try to get some of the BRP guys to come to Beaver for a road race if that would be OK. Happy Holidays to you, Sam and the rest of the gang at the Beav!!! :wave: Brett


----------



## RacewayJohn

*Schedule, etc.*

Brett and others, we are working on the schedule right now with the Gate and will have hand-outs available this Sunday. As soon as we get it finalized, the schedules will be posted on here, R/C Tech, and on A.B. Charles' forum.
At the Champs, I talked with Bud about the BRP guys, and there may be a possibility......
I'll see EVERYONE this Sunday for the start of our 11th (yes, E-L-E-V-E-N) years and counting. :woohoo: John

**This has been edited for content**


----------



## McSmooth

Yes, racing this Sunday! The next race will be on Sunday, December 30th.

Following that, refer to the newly-released 2008 Winter race flyer I have attached. Once again, there will be a cooperative effort between The Beav & The Gate. We encourage racers to support both tracks.


----------



## Old Hippie

John,

This is Ron, Frank is just posting this for me. On his post about where can you go for $10.00 and get 5 plus hours of entertainment this was not a slam against any other track. Actually it was part of an email that I had sent out to the SCH crew and it actually was pertaining to racing in general and showing the value of RC racing to the racer as compared to say going to a movie and what you pay for 2 hours worth of entertainment there. Hopefully this clears things up a bit and if you have any questions on this please feel free to get in touch with me at the shop or by email. Have a good day.


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

You're all going down tomorrow! Every last one a ya.


----------



## RacewayJohn

Umm.....................yeah.....................  John


----------



## McSmooth

Goetz said:


> You're all going down tomorrow! Every last one a ya.


Why? Is The Herm coming?


----------



## RacewayJohn

Herm never made it, but we had 16 that did (even with the weather) and had a VERY "FUN" time! Have a great Christmas, and we'll see you on the 29th (Cleveland) and the 30th (Beaver).


----------



## Eric_O

RacewayJohn said:


> 29th (Cleveland) and the 30th (Beaver).


----------



## AStephens

John you have a pm.


----------



## RacewayJohn

Allen, call me at A.B. Charles to discuss it. John


----------



## knoxvillerocco

where is this track located?


----------



## nscr06fan

If you want to Mapquest, the address and phone # are:

1216 4th St
Beaver, PA 15009
724-728-5571
:thumbsup:


----------



## martian 710

Merry Christmas everyone!!! Brett


----------



## AStephens

RacewayJohn said:


> Allen, call me at A.B. Charles to discuss it. John


i will dude


----------



## McSmooth

Racing at The Beav this Sunday, Jan 13th!

I plan on racing 12th scale this time, so bring 'em with you!

Also, a "Get Well Soon" to Mr. Larry Fairtrace, Sr. Hope to see you back at the track, soon!


----------



## McSmooth

Back at The Beav this Sunday, January 20.

****WARNING - Cheesy Promotion to Follow****

It might be cold outside, but the racing will be HOT inside! 





...jeez, that was pretty bad....


----------



## RacewayJohn

*Hot racing?? NO- .... HOT PIZZA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Mike, thanks for the plug, but the PIZZA will be "in, HOT, and AVAILABLE". There will be some great racing as well. This Sunday there will be a new on-road design because I can't STAND having the same picture more than 3 times. Don't forget to pack some extra "fun" too. We don't want racing to get too serious :dude: Doors @ 11am, and racing at 2PM. BE HERE. John :wave:


----------



## McSmooth

RacewayJohn said:


> Don't forget to pack some extra "fun" too.


I put the "fun" in dysfunctional. :freak:


----------



## McSmooth

Back at The Beav this Sunday, February 10th!

Come on out and enjoy the racing, and the return of H-Rob!


----------



## Doorman

*Sunday Racing*

McSmooth,
Save me a pit space Sunday.
Weather providing, I should be there.
I want to sit by my idol Dan Hartman.
I'll be bringing my Touring car for stock.
See if I can remember how to do this stuff. Been awhile.

Talk to you soon.
Doorman  (Tracy Rumschlag)


----------



## McSmooth

More fun with Beaver, this Sunday, Feb 24th.

Hope to see everyone there!


----------



## McSmooth

For those coming to the Beav this Sunday, remember to set your clocks ahead one hour Saturday night!


----------



## Timmerica

Is there an official website for this track with race times/classes raced/rules..........?


----------



## McSmooth

No website yet, but there will be one coming this summer! 

On-road classes are typically stock sedan (foam tire) and 1/12 stock. Occasionally, there will be a 19turn sedan class if the layout is suitable.

Doors open at 11 AM on racedays, and the first qualifier starts at 2 PM.

ROAR rules apply for the above classes. One other track rule is Jack the Gripper traction compound only, which will be supplied to you FREE if you don't have any of your own. 

The next race will be this Sunday, March 30. 

Remaining scheduled races are April 13 and April 27. A summer schedule will be coming soon.


----------



## McSmooth

Racing this Sunday, April 13!

Hope to see everyone there!


----------



## Torinogt1971

What time do the doors open?


----------



## RBLove

11:00 w/racing at 2:00.


----------



## RBLove

Next Sunday, April 27th, is the next scheduled race day at "The Beav".


----------



## McSmooth

Summer Racing Schedule for The Beav!

All dates are Sundays. Doors open at 11 AM. Racing starts at 2 PM.

May 4
May 18
June 1
June 29
July 27
August 10
August 24


----------



## RICOTHOMAS

John YGPM:thumbsup:


----------



## McSmooth

Back to the Beav, this Sunday, May 18!


----------



## RICOTHOMAS

Any 1/12th scale action or only seedans?


----------



## McSmooth

Racing this Sunday, June 1.

Yes, I'll be there this Sunday. Likely be racing sedan, but I'll be bringing along my 12th also. If you bring it, we'll race 'em.

It's always more fun in Beaver!


----------



## LOQUTUS

I'll be there with my sedan, and the trans am car.


----------



## martian 710

Tony, I'm going to set my TC-4 up as a Vintage TA car. I hope to make it to a few races over the summer!!!:thumbsup: I guess I'll have to rebuild that front diff and make it full time 4wd again:freak::wave: The vintage Trans Am class looks like it will be a blast.


----------



## LOQUTUS

yes u will. they are the best looking class i have ever seen. I just love the way these old muscle cars look racing on the road course.


----------



## McSmooth

Vintage Beaver!


----------



## martian 710

McSmooth said:


> Vintage Beaver!


Now that's just plain scarey!!!!:wave:


----------



## briano_72

so are you guys all running sedans in that class ??


----------



## martian 710

Sedan's, vintage muscle car bodies, 4-cells, 27t or 17.5 motors, and HPI Vintage treaded rubber tires and wheels. My '70 Cuda body and tires and wheels are ordered.:thumbsup::woohoo:


----------



## McSmooth

All the vintage rules can be found at www.usvintagetransam.com


----------



## LOQUTUS

martian 710 said:


> Sedan's, vintage muscle car bodies, 4-cells, 27t or 17.5 motors, limited final drive ratio, and HPI Vintage rubber tires and wheels. My '70 Cuda body and tires and wheels are ordered.:thumbsup::woohoo:


yeah, found out about the limited final drive ratio with a tc3.


----------



## Lohrr1

*limited final drive ratio*



martian 710 said:


> Sedan's, vintage muscle car bodies, 4-cells, 27t or 17.5 motors, limited final drive ratio, and HPI Vintage rubber tires and wheels. My '70 Cuda body and tires and wheels are ordered.:thumbsup::woohoo:


Brett,
the rules don't limit what gear ratio you can run, the only reference is a caclulator program to calculate your ratio.
Rick


----------



## martian 710

Lohrr1 said:


> Brett,
> the rules don't limit what gear ratio you can run, the only reference is a caclulator program to calculate your ratio.
> Rick


My bad!!! :freak:


----------



## briano_72

hey, i just saw they are 4 cells. thats even better for me !!


----------



## McSmooth

Just bumping to remind everyone about the next race on Sunday, June 29. Two weeks from today!

My little brother (13) will be up to visit and I'm looking though a bunch of my old stuff....might be able to piece together a 12LW (I think) for him to wheel around the track. Probably not race, but go out between rounds and have some fun.

Hope to see everyone there. Bring those vintage cars, too!


----------



## martian 710

Is anyone planning to run Vintage Trans-am Sunday?


----------



## clarkwhoracing

Can someone post pics of the track and pits?

Also what can be run in stock 1/12 scale? Are brushless allowed?

Like to make it out for the July race - would the 29th but I am putting a motor in one of my real cars so I can save some $$$ in gas.

Thanks

mike


----------



## Lohrr1

martian 710 said:


> Is anyone planning to run Vintage Trans-am Sunday?


Brett,
I'm planning on being there.
Rick


----------



## martian 710

Rick,
Sounds good. I should be able to get mine painted and tires mounted this week. Anybody have any idea on what spring combo would be a good starting point on a TC-4?
Brett


----------



## TRossiter

im gonna try to make it out this weekend if i can get off work early enough


----------



## McSmooth

TC4 Springs: I remember running purple fronts and copper rears. 

As for Vintage, I'm sure there will be several this Sunday. There were a couple last race that were giving them a "test run". Sorry I don't have any more info, as I haven't kept up with who has them.

1/12 class: yes, brushless is allowed.


----------



## nscr06fan

Brett if i recall 60wt front with a yellow spring and 40 weight with a purple spring in the back.It was a pretty stiff setup but always worked well at beaver.


----------



## martian 710

Thanks guys, I meant with the vintage rubber tires. I'll probably just leave foam set up on it for now the front diff is shot anyway. Doubt I'll get a chance to rebuild it before Sunday anyway.


----------



## LOQUTUS

martian 710 said:


> Thanks guys, I meant with the vintage rubber tires. I'll probably just leave foam set up on it for now the front diff is shot anyway. Doubt I'll get a chance to rebuild it before Sunday anyway.


you still haven't fixed that diff yet. that was like two years ago.  
i kept my foam tire set up on my tc3 for the trans am. it worked fine, i don't know about the tc4. i figured it would work as well.


----------



## martian 710

LOQUTUS said:


> you still haven't fixed that diff yet. that was like two years ago.
> i kept my foam tire set up on my tc3 for the trans am. it worked fine, i don't know about the tc4. i figured it would work as well.


Fixed it??? Heck it's still got the battery pack in it and tire dust on it from 2 years ago.:drunk:
At least it shouldn't slip as bad with a 4-cell batt.:freak: I don't know I kind of liked it. It sounded like a 2-speed automatic coming of the turn!!! See ya Sunday!!!:woohoo:


----------



## martian 710

I had a blast today!!! The VTA cars are great fun!!! 8 cars and I don't know if anyone broke a part all day. Good job Rick!!! The Mopars took both mains!!!:woohoo: I don't know if I'm going to fix that diff or not, the car wasn't doing to bad the way it is. It was nice to see some faces I hadn't seen in a while!!! Thanks John and Sam!!! See every one next race!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Lohrr1

Great day of racing with the Trans Am cars. MOPAR and team Associated in the winners circle in both the A & B Mains:thumbsup:
Looking forward to the 27th!
Rick


----------



## briano_72

im bummed, i could not make it today, the kids had a closing show for the vacation bible school they went to last week. plus my car was not done. i gotta shoot me a new body, my gold paint will be here this week, so i can do a hertz rental shelby !!


----------



## martian 710

Brian, make sure you re-enforce the front of the bodies. They're paper thin. I didn't and mine didn't make it through the first turn of the first qualifer witout getting both front corners ripped.


----------



## briano_72

with what ? so how were they with 4 cells ? you think ill be able to drive better on the road course with less power :freak:


----------



## martian 710

Drywall mesh tape and shoe goo works good. You definatey have a lot more time to react with the 4 cells. I think the faster vintage cars would have placed well in the stock sedan B-main.


----------



## ML23

you guys been getting any 1/12 scales??

drunk mike


----------



## McSmooth

ML23 said:


> you guys been getting any 1/12 scales??
> 
> drunk mike


Yes, indeedee!


----------



## ML23

ok, planning on making it out the the next race day trying to get marrow to go to.


----------



## signman501

Is there a website for this track?


----------



## briano_72

no there is not, you looking for directions, or any other info, just ask here !!


----------



## Lohrr1

Brian,
You gonna have your Trans Am ready for the 27th?
Rick


----------



## McSmooth

Finally...this coming Sunday, July 27th at The Beav!

Sedans....Trans Ams....12th scales....pizza....and witty banter!

Hope to see everyone there.


----------



## briano_72

rick, just saw your post. ill be in jamacia 'mon !!


----------



## mtbasher08

hey john iv never raced before i have talked to u in ab a few times i was wondering if u ever just had practice days iv never been on a track or ever seen one in person and i am looking to buy a cheap oval car soon like brp 1/18 or bolink legend could i run either of those there or no anyways thanks again


----------



## Lohrr1

Who's in for Trans Am this Sun?


----------



## David Usnik

*Race dates*

Hey guys,

Can someone tell me what the race dates are for the month of August? I'm looking to come out and get some track time for my new car.


----------



## martian 710

McSmooth said:


> Summer Racing Schedule for The Beav!
> 
> All dates are Sundays. Doors open at 11 AM. Racing starts at 2 PM.
> 
> May 4
> May 18
> June 1
> June 29
> July 27
> August 10
> August 24


There you go!!!


----------



## Lohrr1

Another great day of racing Trans Am. Hope to see ya Aug 10. Thanks John & Sam for a great place to race.
Rick


----------



## RacewayJohn

*Another GREAT DAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Thank YOU Rick and everyone that attended!!! Aug. 10th is looking to be another big race. Hopefully, the front pits will be COMPLETELY re-opened by the 10th and we'll be able to handle the big crowds of yesteryear. :thumbsup: John


----------



## TRossiter

i look forward to coming and racing the 10th been wanting to come but work been getting in the way


----------



## frank p.

anybody running 1/12th?


----------



## Lohrr1

frank p. said:


> anybody running 1/12th?


Frank,
there were 3 of us last week and I think 4 last month
Rick


----------



## McSmooth

Racing again this Sunday! The last 2 races have had nice crowds. Happiness is a stuffed Beaver!

Hope to see everyone there!


----------



## santinuchi

*Been a while*

You guys runnin' 1/12 lately? I wanna come n play.

Tito


----------



## McSmooth

Yes, there has been a group of 12ths at every race.

I know there's a few coming over from Cleveland for the race on the 24th, in particular.


----------



## Lohrr1

Who all is running Trans Am Sun? I'll be there for T/A & 12th
Rick


----------



## santinuchi

McSmooth said:


> Yes, there has been a group of 12ths at every race.
> 
> I know there's a few coming over from Cleveland for the race on the 24th, in particular.


Good, i'll see you guys on the 24th then.


----------



## McSmooth

Racing this Sunday, August 24th!

John should have the all-new Fall 2008 schedule hot, fresh, and available!


----------



## TRossiter

anyone got a rental sedan lol ill pay for the miles put on it.


----------



## santinuchi

McSmooth said:


> Racing this Sunday, August 24th!
> 
> John should have the all-new Fall 2008 schedule hot, fresh, and available!


Sucks you wont be there Mike!!!


----------



## ML23

Had a great time hope to make it out again.

DrunkMike


----------



## RacewayJohn

Thanks to ALL WHO CAME and had "fun". See you in 2 weeks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! John


----------



## Lohrr1

JohnatABC said:


> Thanks to ALL WHO CAME and had "fun". See you in 2 weeks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! John


John,
What's the fall schedule?
Rick


----------



## McSmooth

Fall Schedule!

Sept 7, 21
Oct 5, 19
Nov 2, 16
Dec 7, 28


----------



## RacewayJohn

Less than a week to go!!!!!!!!!!!!!! John


----------



## Stealth_RT

Had alot of fun for my first time actually racing on carpet since, um....the '06 Champs I think it was. Makes me wish I still had my RDX to turn into a Vintage car, those handle a heck of alot better than I though they would.


----------



## McSmooth

Glad you had a good time, Eric!

Racing back at the Beav, this Sunday Sept 21! Doors open at 11AM, racing starts at 2 PM.

As you've come to expect, the Beav will be tighter than ever!


----------



## RacewayJohn

*Next Race- Sunday, Sunday, Sunday!!!!!!*

Just reminder that the next race is this Sunday, with the doors opening at 11am and races beginning at 2PM, and PIZZA! arrives at 4:30PM. We will have a new track picture to run on, and as always, A LOT of "fun":woohoo: See you then, John:wave:


----------



## McSmooth

I'll be there!

Most likely racing 1/12th.


----------



## Piz

were 50 50 at this time see how Ryan feels on sunday .


----------



## McSmooth

How bout that day of racing yesterday?!

Good seeing everyone that made it out, and hope to see you again in 2 weeks.

Even you, Koblek. Ha!


----------



## wannafbody

Pm me with an address of your location. I live in beaver county. Pa


----------



## RacewayJohn

1216 4th Street
Beaver, PA 15009
(724)728-5571 (message)


----------



## RBLove

John,

Drop me a line at [email protected]. 

Thanks,
Rob Love


----------



## McSmooth

Racing this Sunday, October 19th! 

Last chance to practice before the Mad Beavers head up to Cleveland for the Halloween Classic!


----------



## Old Hippie

As always another great day of racing at Beaver,the VTA class is growing.Looking forward to the Halloween Classic this week end


----------



## Torinogt1971

Racing this weekend?


----------



## McSmooth

Torinogt1971 said:


> Racing this weekend?


Indeed. And there WILL be 12th scale!


----------



## sg1

JohnatABC said:


> 1216 4th Street
> Beaver, PA 15009
> (724)728-5571 (message)


 Hey John,
You have a PM!
-Wayne


----------



## crazy4wdracer

Do you race any 1/18 here? I have a BRP SC18V2.


----------



## RacewayJohn

*Racing Sunday!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



crazy4wdracer said:


> Do you race any 1/18 here? I have a BRP SC18V2.


Hello, and thanks for the interest. So far, no, we have not. We would LOVE to have 1/18 run on our smooth surface, but no one in the area races them (except for Brett W.
Stop by and check it out. We are also working on a rock crawling area on the first floor and should have it about 85% by next Sunday the 9th. John


----------



## McSmooth

Racers,

Don't forget to set your clocks back 1 hour this Saturday night. Otherwise, you'll get to the track before the doors open at 11.


----------



## Hustler

BTW Mike, thanks for going to the Steelers game. That left me the dubious distinction of being DQ...


-Sean


----------



## McSmooth

Hustler said:


> BTW Mike, thanks for going to the Steelers game. That left me the dubious distinction of being DQ...
> 
> 
> -Sean



You're quite welcome, sir! Good seeing you again in Cleveland!


----------



## Eric_O

I'll be visiting tomorrow :wave::wave:


----------



## McSmooth

Eric_O said:


> I'll be visiting tomorrow :wave::wave:


It's about damn time! :wave:


----------



## Torinogt1971

Eric B.- I was gonig to send a PM for your setup, but could not figure out your handle........ 

Ben


----------



## McSmooth

Torinogt1971 said:


> Eric B.- I was gonig to send a PM for your setup, but could not figure out your handle........
> 
> Ben


It's nscr06fan


----------



## nscr06fan

Torinogt1971 said:


> Eric B.- I was gonig to send a PM for your setup, but could not figure out your handle........
> 
> Ben


I e-mailed the setup to you. If you need anything else let me know


----------



## Torinogt1971

Thanks.:thumbsup:


----------



## RICOTHOMAS

nscr06fan said:


> I e-mailed the setup to you. If you need anything else let me know


Driving talent????????:wave:


----------



## Torinogt1971

RICOTHOMAS said:


> Driving talent????????:wave:


Not everybody can be Dana Bailes???????????????????:thumbsup:


----------



## RICOTHOMAS

Torinogt1971 said:


> Not everybody can be Dana Bailes???????????????????:thumbsup:


Why would ANYBODY want to be Dana Bailes?


----------



## Kid Kahuna

*Dana Bailes*

I am not even gonna say nothin' ! LOL!!
Who is planing on going to Brian's race this weekend?
Kid


----------



## RICOTHOMAS

Great racing this weekend. Thanks to John for a fun time and great job to Greg for a blast in the 1/12th main...that was fun.


----------



## Showtime

That was fun.. still trying to recover from it 

Mike, you going to the Gate on Sun? Usually a good competitive 1/12 field for that race.


----------



## RICOTHOMAS

Showtime said:


> That was fun.. still trying to recover from it
> 
> Mike, you going to the Gate on Sun? Usually a good competitive 1/12 field for that race.


Ben asked me the same question but I think the wife has alternate plans. Besides, I got to get my car as responsive as yours and Dana if I really want to be competitive. I will find out more this week.


----------



## McSmooth

Get your Beaver fix again this Sunday, December 7th!


----------



## McSmooth

Winter 2009 Schedule and Flyer!

December 7, 28
January 4, 25
February 1, 15
March 1, 15, 29
April 19


----------



## FNlewis

Are you guys running the VTA class. If so what days and how has the turnout been.


----------



## McSmooth

Normally, there's a VTA class at the Beav (although there wasn't one yesterday).

The class runs on any scheduled raceday. The turnout has typically been 4-8 cars.


----------



## McSmooth

In other racing news, it was nice to see Mr Yourga and H-Rob come out (Ha!) yesterday.


----------



## McSmooth

According the the schedule a few posts back, there's racing at the Beav this Sunday, Dec 28!

Come on out and break-in all those new Christmas racing presents.


----------



## RICOTHOMAS

Merry Christmas to all!


----------



## LOQUTUS

HAPPY NEW YEAR EVERYONE!!!!!:woohoo:


----------



## RacewayJohn

*RACE THIS SUNDAY Jan. 4, 2009*

Instead of trying to change the date as discussed, we are keeping the scheduled date of JAN. 4, 2009 (this Sunday) as a race date. Doors open at 11am, and racing about 2PM. I will be in Latrobe for the weekend, but will be at Beaver for the race. See you then! John:thumbsup:


----------



## RICOTHOMAS

Anybody runnin the little buggers?


----------



## Torinogt1971

What? Dana and I are not good enough for you?


----------



## McSmooth

Back to the Beav this Sunday, Jan 25th! 

Also, we will be discussing what to do for the race on February 1st. There's some sort of sporting event going on that day at 6PM. In the past we've started earlier, run shorter programs (2 quals instead of 3), etc. So come on out and put in your 2 cents!

See everyone there!


----------



## McSmooth

It appears that the racers just can't get enough Beaver!

There WILL be racing this Sunday, February 1st.

Doors will open at *10 AM* and racing will begin at *NOON*!

It will be a shortened schedule, of 2 Quals and a main. Want to be sure everyone gets home in time for that cricket match!

There will be some snacks provided, and racers are encouraged to bring some of their own to share as well.


----------



## McSmooth

*GO STEELERS!*


----------



## RacewayJohn

*Sunday, Sunday, SUNDAY!!!!!!!!!*

Yes, the time to race is here again! Doors at 11am, and races start at 2PM. Early birds NOT a good idea- crawling also going on..........:freak:


----------



## McSmooth

Next race is this Sunday, March 1. 

Same times as always...Open at 11, racing at 2.


----------



## sg1

John,
You have a PM!!
-Wayne


----------



## RICOTHOMAS

Kudo's to everybody at the Beav for a fabulous showing at he Nats and for Big John and AB Charles for the hobby shop all weekend. A special kudo to McSmooth for a world class showing in sedan. Mike you should great poise and class and you should have won. Eli should have been called in the first A when he hit you in the rear and Lutz did the same in A3. You still showed class and hat's off.


----------



## McSmooth

Thank you, sir. What all this has done is motivate me further. It's also nice to having a couple "I.O.U.'s" in my pocket.

Racing this Sunday at the Beav! Same start times...doors open at 11, and racing starts at 2. I'll be there running 1/12.


----------



## McSmooth

Racing this Sunday, April 19 at the Beav! Sames times as always....doors open at 11AM, racing at 2 PM.

Summer schedule coming soon!


----------



## McSmooth

Summer Racing Schedule

May 3
May 31
June 7
June 21
July 5
July 12 (tentatively scheduled outdoor race at Beaver Run Complex)
August 9
August 16
September 13
September 27


----------



## McSmooth

Racing this Sunday, May 3!


----------



## McSmooth

It's that time again....time to fill the Beaver!

Racing this Sunday, May 31. Bring all your cars, and all your shoes.


----------



## McSmooth

Racing this Sunday, June 7. Doors open at 11, Racing at 2. Same times as always!

Next race after this Sunday will be on July 5.


----------



## Lohrr1

What classes are being run this summer? Trans Am? TC Rubber?


----------



## McSmooth

Typically, it's 12th stock, TC stock foam, and VTA. If you want to run something else, bring some friends!

However, John will run any class that has 3 entries (for the purposes of having enough turn marshalls for the next heat).


----------



## clarkwhoracing

Does the beaver have a website to visit - a rc one of course.... 

Might make the journey out to run some.

mike


----------



## McSmooth

Sorry, no website at the moment. It is on the "to do" list, though.

There's a flyer with directions earlier in this thread, and phone numbers as well.


----------



## McSmooth

Racing this Sunday, July 5! Come on out and race in A/C comfort for a change!

If you don't show, we're sending H-Rob to your house to wash your windows in a speedo.


----------



## Stealth_RT

Looking ahead to this fall/winter season, I might finish my GenX 1/12th and start running. How's the 1S lipo/17.5 class shaping up?


----------



## McSmooth

The 1S Lipo/17.5 class will be running by the fall. 

I'll eventually get around to running it, as the Grand Slam will be 17.5 and 10.5 with the 1S battery. 

Nice racing yesterday, finally! Next race will be on August 9.


----------



## Stealth_RT

One week to go!


----------



## Lohrr1

I'm planning on VTA, any others for VTA?
Rick


----------



## McSmooth

Lohrr1 said:


> I'm planning on VTA, any others for VTA?
> Rick


I'm sure Mr. Charles Chambers will have his.

See everyone this Sunday!


----------



## Stealth_RT

VTA here as well, so we'll have at least 3. Trying to get some offroad racers to show up to check out the track, they might be interested in running VTA this winter, instead of freezing to death at indoor offroad tracks.


----------



## Lohrr1

Dale might come and run my 2nd VTA car, you might have 2 Cuda's on the track to deal with


----------



## Stealth_RT

No worries, nothing can be worse than the VTA A-main at the Halloween Classic last year.


----------



## McSmooth

Due to the good turnout that last couple of races, John has decided to add August 23 to the calendar.

Hope everyone can make it!


----------



## Stealth_RT

IF I get all my parts in this week and have a day to install everything, I'll be there with my 1/12th to start trying to dial it in. 1S lipo/17.5 for stock. I see the Champs are all lipo only for 1/12th and WGT. So, time to toss those last-century's round cells.


----------



## David Usnik

Looking forward to making my first trip out to Beaver this Sunday. I talked with John a few days ago about what you guys are running in 12th scale stock and he said everyone is still running 4-cell/17.5. I'll have my lipo car out for the first time, so I'm not sure what motor to run. I'll have both a 13.5 and a 17.5 with me, but John is thinking I'll need to run the 13.5 to avoid getting blown out of the water. Considering I haven't raced since the Carpet Nats, I'm not really looking to be too competitive this week. Mainly looking to shake the car down and dial in the handling.


----------



## Stealth_RT

Not looking good for having my 1/12th ready for Sunday. I don't think I'll have my TQ Booster until sometime later next week. And there most likely won't be any VTA cars there either, with my dad out of town and Rick L. said he probably wasn't coming.


----------



## Stealth_RT

Everything except the booster should be here this week. I think I can get a circuit board from work that will give me 5V out from the 1S lipo, to get me by to shake out the car. David, I'm gonna run 1S lipo/17.5. If the round cell guys want to run their outdated, no longer useable batteries, I'll still run with them. But I'm not gonna use a 13.5, as all stock classes now are 17.5/1S.


----------



## David Usnik

I guess I'll put in the 17.5 as well considering that's what I'll be running at the Halloween Classic. I don't expect to be a rolling chicane. The lipo cars are lighter so there shouldn't be a huge difference in lap times.


----------



## Stealth_RT

Rigged up a 2S 300mAh rec. battery w/CC BEC, so I'm good, as soon as the RS and misc parts and tires and truing arbor show up.


----------



## khyron

Thanks to those of you who were at The Raceway today and showed a new guy around, I'm excited to be discovering the R/C scene around here, looking forward to checking out the off-road action down at Falcon in a couple weeks too! In the meantime, here are some photos I shot today if anyone wants to check them out...

(click here for automated slideshow)

(click here to browse shots manually)

...including a couple panoramas of the track that came out pretty nice. John, if you want to use any of these pics for the web site you're working on, please feel free! I'll edit together some of the video I shot and upload that soon as well.


----------



## McSmooth

Wanted to remind all the local Fans of Beaver tongue, to get your Halloween Classic entries in.

Also, the block of hotel rooms at the host hotel is only held until Oct 6, and then they're made available to the public. So get those made even sooner (it doesn't cost anything!).


Entry form and hotel information can be found here:

http://www.northeastgrandslam.com/pics/09HCForm2.pdf

See everyone on the 11th!


----------



## RacewayJohn

*Racing Sunday 10/11/09*

One week to go................:wave:
Brand new track picture too!:thumbsup:


----------



## RacewayJohn

Hump day, and counting....


----------



## McSmooth

John must have something crazy up his sleeve for this new track layout.

He seems more excited than usual. :thumbsup:


----------



## Tread1

McSmooth said:


> John must have something crazy up his sleeve for this new track layout.
> 
> He seems more excited than usual. :thumbsup:


I have money on no longer having a straight back straight.


----------



## McSmooth

Tread1 said:


> I have money on no longer having a straight back straight.


Some racers already drive the straight backstraight like it isn't so straight.


----------



## Stealth_RT

What's wrong with drifting the entire back straight?


----------



## XXXT4me

Stealth RT
The package goes out tomorrow :thumbsup:


----------



## RICOTHOMAS

Roll call for 1/12th scale.


----------



## RacewayJohn

*Roll call?????????*



RICOTHOMAS said:


> Roll call for 1/12th scale.


Enough that you should come and race.......


----------



## Stealth_RT

I'll be there. Is Thomas finally gonna show up? The wife letting him out to play?


----------



## RICOTHOMAS

Well, I was thinkin bout it and her radar told her to plan something for Sunday so .....maybe


----------



## Mike Pavlick

RICOTHOMAS said:


> Roll call for 1/12th scale.


 i might be there


----------



## barney24

i should be there.


----------



## rc_jeff

Will be there


----------



## RacewayJohn

The voices in my head made me do it.......................


----------



## RICOTHOMAS

Anybody racing today?


----------



## jgullo53

i plan on commin down one of these sundays when i get a chance to do some VTA!!!


----------



## Stealth_RT

Mike Thomas, YGPM.


----------



## chiefslasher

The BEAV now has tamiya mini cooper class !!! This up coming Sunday I'll be there for some mini comp!!!!!:wave:


----------



## Stealth_RT

Almost race day again! I expect that mini and VTA will once again be the big classes, as the hardcore TC and 1/12th ppl will be recovering from the Classic.


----------



## rc_jeff

Stealth_RT said:


> Almost race day again! I expect that mini and VTA will once again be the big classes, as the hardcore TC and 1/12th ppl will be recovering from the Classic.


We are hardcore!!! But I will be down for 1/12th scale.


----------



## chiefslasher

Thanks to John for an excellent day of racing!!!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Stealth_RT

Racing again this coming Sunday, November 15th. A week early due to the Gate's Champs warmup race the following weekend. 

Let's get a good 1/12th stock turnout this time! I'm calling you out, Mr. Thomas!  Let's see what you got when you're not running your cheater cells.


----------



## Showtime

I'm in for 1/12:thumbsup: Finally got some lipos!


----------



## RICOTHOMAS

Dana and myself are thinking about running 1/12th but I still have not gotten a booster or receiver pack so I would have to run Nimh but I don't want to hear Eric say cheater cells. What do you guys think?


----------



## rc_jeff

RICOTHOMAS said:


> Dana and myself are thinking about running 1/12th but I still have not gotten a booster or receiver pack so I would have to run Nimh but I don't want to hear Eric say cheater cells. What do you guys think?


Time to "man up" and get your stuff.


----------



## RacewayJohn

*Just bring it!*

Mike, just bring what you have- We don't care THAT much about it. "FUN" is still the word for the day. See you Sunday, Sunday, Sunday!!!! John:thumbsup:


----------



## Stealth_RT

I don't care what Mike runs either, just trying to goad him into showing up.  :wave: Bring you lipo with you, I have a booster you can borrow until you 'man-up' and get your own.


----------



## Showtime

Yea, just come out and race:thumbsup: Doesn't matter what cells you have.


----------



## RacewayJohn

Yes, it does- NO 1200 NiCads!!!!!!!!! LOL


----------



## Showtime

I have a few of those laying around. Are you sure I won't be able to run them? Maybee 1400's then?...lol


----------



## littleT

I'm actually tentatively planning on coming (if my lvBoost from dimension comes in time). Also, John, do you have cans of jack available for purchase? Mine either leaked or evaporated, haha.


----------



## RICOTHOMAS

Eric,
Bring the booster and we'll see if we can get it to work. Also, I am looking for an anti roll antenna for Michael's 1/12th scale so if anybody has one laying around they want a couple of bucks for, bring it also.


----------



## 3171scott

What's your Address, i would like to Google to find out the distance? I just purchased a CRC Carpet Knife, and have Zero Exp. with carpet cars, and would like to check it out.
Thanks Scott.


----------



## Showtime

1216 4th Street
Beaver, PA


----------



## 3171scott

Showtime said:


> 1216 4th Street
> Beaver, PA


Thanks For the info!!


----------



## 3171scott

are you guys still running? Thread went dead?


----------



## Stealth_RT

Next race is Dec. 6th. Not many ppl post here, this isn't like the offroad drama threads.


----------



## khyron

Greets all, I was just doing some hard drive maintenance and realized I'd never posted some video I shot while visiting The Raceway in September. In case anyone would like to check out the footage here it is...











...apologies for the blurry, low resolution video. YouTube is fun like that. One of these days I need to pony up for a real Vimeo account so I can upload larger files!


----------



## 3171scott

Stealth_RT said:


> Next race is Dec. 6th. Not many ppl post here, this isn't like the offroad drama threads.


Races are not weekley? how offten do you guys race? I should have asked more questions before I started to purchase parts to put a car together.


----------



## Stealth_RT

Pretty much every other Sunday. The Champs have messed that up a bit, but that's the norm. The only other track, The Gate up near Cleveland, also runs every other Saturday, alternating weekends with The Raceway.


----------



## 3171scott

Stealth_RT said:


> Pretty much every other Sunday. The Champs have messed that up a bit, but that's the norm. The only other track, The Gate up near Cleveland, also runs every other Saturday, alternating weekends with The Raceway.


Thanks Stealth..
By the why, what is a booster pack? Is this due to the fact that the LiPo is only 3.7V.? Can you direct me to a sight with wiring diogram for this mod.
Thanks Scott.


----------



## RICOTHOMAS

Anybody running 1/12th scale this weekend?


----------



## Stealth_RT

I should be there for 1/12th.


----------



## Chaz955i

Think Brian and I are coming up to run 1/12. Not sure if anyone else from the Gate will be there. 

later,
Chuck


----------



## RICOTHOMAS

Well, I just won two tickets to the Stiller game so I won't be there.


----------



## glitcher

Your still soooooooo freakin lucky!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## auto illusions

Ricothomas, the steelers are over............too late for them.............
COME OUT AND PLAY WITH ME AND DANA THIS SUNDAY AT THE BEAV!

Yes, thanks to TY, i will be running 1/12th with Dana this Sunday. Unless my wife tells me i can't.


----------



## RICOTHOMAS

HOLY CRAP!
Blast from the past. Maybe we could all get our hands on some TC-3's and run like the good old days. I may have to work with Christmas and all. I will let you guys know. I will need a booster now that Eric blew his spare up.


----------



## auto illusions

I miss the old drive shaft and I can't believe it is now gone. Sure miss those days!

Raymond "Zippy" will be in the house or so i heard!

Bring your 13.5 motors, we are all going to make a class of it! 

Can we get the Ohio Crew to come out? Will be a good race day..........


----------



## mustang-gt

when is the next race


----------



## RICOTHOMAS

John,
Do you have any boosters either a Novak or the Team Scream? Please send me a PM with prices, I would like to race this Sunday.


----------



## RacewayJohn

*2010 Schedule*

Here is it in cheap form- the REAL one to be posted shortly:
Jan 3, 24
Feb 7,28
Mar 14, ??
April 18..................more to come

Thanks, and see you Sunday Sunday, Sunday!!:wave: John


----------



## Showtime

Who all is in for 1/12 this week? You gonna show Thomas?


----------



## Stealth_RT

I'll be there for 1/12th. I also have the newest V203 Tekin firmware on my netbook, for anyone needing to update their RS. Anyone wanting to get it earlier, go to http://www.teamtekin.com/hotwire/vegas/index.html and register to download it. Follow the link in the email they send you to download Hotwire rev 4. Then do your homework and research setups to try. With this update, I don't see running 13.5 1/12th anymore, it'll be too fast on this small track.


----------



## LOQUTUS

happy new year everybody!


----------



## RICOTHOMAS

Ummmm...planning on coming down and mixing it up.


----------



## auto illusions

You mixxed it up all right! TQ / TQ / WIN!!!!
Nice driving Ricothomas, Hope to see you back next time im alloud to come out and play.

5 weeks from now.

Can we get a 1/10th 1-cell 13.5 pan car class together? (not sure what it is called)

Any one interested?


----------



## Tread1

I would love to run WGT on that tight track,get a group together and I will be there :wave:


----------



## auto illusions

Lets count. I am in #1 / Tread1 #2 / all we need is 3-4

We are having some really good 1/12th scale racing, can we get some cleveland people to make the trip some weekend to race with us at the beav?


----------



## Tread1

Brian has a wgt and he runs 1/12 too along with Chuck.I know the medveds' just picked up WGT cars but I don't know if they will make the trip,I will ask them this weekend at the Gate.


----------



## Stealth_RT

So, been reading up on the Tekin thread on RCTech, and it looks like a lot of people are having trouble with the Novak boosters. The extra power we're getting out of the motors now, with the newest updated ESCs and firmware, is causing the battery voltage to dip enough to throw the Novak into low voltage cutoff. That would certainly explain the problems Dana was having about half way through every race. I think he was already talking about getting a RX battery to replace the Novak booster. Any other make of booster that doesn't have a low voltage cutoff doesn't seem to have any problems, if it's a quality booster. Happy with my TQ Booster so far, no glitches or funny problems.


----------



## RICOTHOMAS

I was kinda thinking that Dana's problems were his nerves from the thought of losing.


----------



## cchambers

hey guys where is everyone!!! we are racing this sunday at the beav 2-7-2010. ihope to see you all there. this is my first try at this on line stuff. i hope it works


----------



## Showtime

Wow Chuck, your going high tech. First a laptop in your pit, now your online. What the world coming to?


----------



## cchambers

now greg all i have to do is learn how to program my tekin with the laptop.


----------



## Showtime

We're all still learning how to do that.


----------



## cchambers

I still do not see any names for racing sunday!! rich,dana,mike T.,mike mcbride


----------



## Showtime

I'm planning on coming down. I was going to go to the gate but with the snow coming I think I'll just go to John's. McBride won't be there, he had to fly to Florida for the weekend.


----------



## Stealth_RT

I won't be there. Ben and Mike are both racing offroad these days. Maybe Dana and Richie will show.


----------



## RacewayJohn

*??????????????????????????????????????????*

At this time, with the weather that we are experiencing, racing tomorrow will be officially cancelled. I am writing this from Cleveland this morning and I know how hard it was to get here last evening(4+ hours) from Latrobe. Unless there are MAJOR changes in road conditions, stay home-be safe. When I get to the track this evening I will update if a change is necessary. Thanks, and enjoy the Superbowl tomorrow!! John:thumbsup:


----------



## auto illusions

I promise to come and race / next time races resume at johns....but i need someone to help commit to a world gt class. I can't wait to run mine. Looks fun.


----------



## cchambers

ok guys who is in for sunday (28th). i went to the gate last sat and never broke so many parts in one day of racing ever(three arms and smoked a motor) and this was in qualifying. that was all the fun i could take for one day. left before i broke more stuff


----------



## larry f sr

*racing*

charley
i will be there, did you get some arms.


----------



## raceace701

ill b there for TC and mini


----------



## raceace701

big race at horsham on march 6th


----------



## raceace701

need to up my post count


----------



## raceace701

http://www.rctech.net/forum/racing-forum/372118-indoor-race-champions-horsham-raceway.html


----------



## cchambers

hi larry. yes i had the arms that i broke. I sure do not what corally is up to with the arm problem, but they are hard to get. see you sunday. the motor was in my vta and was due to not reading up on the motor timing. the mark on the endbell that i thought was '0' was 30 degrees and i maxed timing out on the tekin [it was hot]


----------



## Tread1

cchambers said:


> hi larry. yes i had the arms that i broke. I sure do not what corally is up to with the arm problem, but they are hard to get. see you sunday. the motor was in my vta and was due to not reading up on the motor timing. the mark on the endbell that i thought was '0' was 30 degrees and i maxed timing out on the tekin [it was hot]


I think Corally put all their effort into the new straight arms,I hope the situation changes soon,I love my RDX.

30 of motor timing AND full full timing on a tekin!No wonder that thing ate me up on the straight.


----------



## raceace701

just talked to john today and he said to me that he would like it if we all could have a gentlemens agrement to not run the 203 tekin softwear in order to slow the cars a bit and make them drivable


----------



## RacewayJohn

*Thanks!*

Thanks Alex for mentioning this. We'll talk with the racers on Sunday about it- but I think we should consider doing this at our club level from a speed/broken cars perspective. Most have the technology in their cars, so I'm NOT suggesting this because of fairness in running, just for the sheer cost savings on parts (and eventually a new front wall:drunk.
I hope to see ALL on Sunday, when we will have our Nachos, etc. that were planned for the race that had to be canceled because of the snow. John:wave:


----------



## larry f sr

*horsham race*

alex are you going to the horsham race.


----------



## raceace701

id like 2 but ill have 2 c if i can


----------



## raceace701

well all in all not a bad gay we had a good turnout 

scott was ON it tc and i was definitly off 

but i made it better after the main o well there will b next time

hopefully john will spend some more time with the photon for next time



ian had a great run by finishin second in mini dispite steves best efforts and chuck will be hot on my heels in no time 

well good luck to all going to the gate and wish me a larry Sr luck as we venture the other diraction and head to horsham


----------



## auto illusions

i have room reservations for friday and Saturday night at the Sleep Inn if any one is interested in going out to the gate this weekend for the Roar Regional Race

I would like to find a room mate to split the hotel costs and someone to chat with at dinner after the races! 

Dana won't come out and play this weekend and i don't have any other friends crazy enough to race R/C cars with me let alone travel doing it!


----------



## auto illusions

Found a room mate!

What is wrong with this Beaver Thread, nobody interested in traveling 2.5 hours for a fun filled weekend of racing, spending money, probably loosing and driving back home!


----------



## RacewayJohn

*Wrong??*

Rich, people just read it and don't post- don't worry, it's not you
I (hope) think they are getting ready for the NEXT RACE in Beaver which is next Sunday, March 14th. We have one race day on the new layout, and times were F-A-S-T (as you know). Looking forward to seeing everyone! John:thumbsup:


----------



## RacewayJohn

*Race This Sunday, Sunday, Sunday!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Yes, just a few days away and crawlers will OUTNUMBER racers- really?? Maybe........... Come and see 2 floors of R/C activity going on from 9am (crawling) 11am (racing) to 6-7PM (both). Racers- come see what crawling is all about; Crawlers come upstairs and see what is making all the "noise" on the ceiling:tongue: See you then, John:hat:


----------



## Showtime

I'm planing on coming down this week.:thumbsup:


----------



## RacewayJohn

************don't Forget*******************

Sunday STARTS DAYLIGHT SAVINGS TIME- "spring ahead" with your clocks! (or you can show up an hour later than planned............)
See you then, John


----------



## demented_22

john, it's bob from years ago. i am thinking of getting my son into onroad. what would be a good class. also do you guys still run every two weeks? i was excited to see that you are still running. track is nice and close to my house. btw the arm for his slash pe worked perfect. i had to drill the hole for the sway bar, and relieve some material from the end so that the hub would line up. sadly he wrecked today at falcon's. the one i made still cool, the stocker snapped off! if you are interested in a project i still have my predator dtm from the late 90's. it needs a quick fix and it would be ready to run. i just can't find the style bolt i need anywhere. also burried in the closet are my old tao2 and tao3. i liked the frnt motor one better


----------



## raceace701

well depending on ur sons experience level there are a few optons 


well ofcourse there is 17.5 foam Tc and 17.5 1/12 scale

also there is vintage trans am ( pre 70's bodies and hpi vingate tires)

and THE FUN CLASS mini (tamiya m03 m04 and m05 following loosly to TCS rules( tamiya tires only tho))


----------



## raceace701

yes we still race every 2 weeks we will b racing again on the 28th of this month


----------



## demented_22

i just picked up a tc5 and my son will run my old tao3 front motor. talked to john today, i just need a 17.5. anyone have one they wana part with?


----------



## raceace701

i have a Ready to race m04 mini for sale

e mail me at [email protected] for pics and price


----------



## RacewayJohn

*Next Race As Scheduled*

Just a reminder- The next race date is the 28th of March, as scheduled. I have changed my plans for going to the ROAR Nats and will be here to run race(s) that weekend and help with the Test-N-Tune crawl on the rocks. Mark you calendar!! Thanks! John:thumbsup:


----------



## Tread1

John do you have any mini cooper bodies in stock?I found a used car for my Granddaughter and I want to paint her up a pink body.If you have one I will grab it from you Saturday.


----------



## demented_22

i need help with tires. kinda confused with all the colors and all. can anyone steer me in the right direction/ i just don'y wana waste money. i got a bunch of sets with the car, but there isn't much life left in them. thanks in advance
one more thing, what kind of tire compound is permitted? the tires i received with the car def have paragon on them. i just want want to buy the right stuff.


----------



## larry f sr

foam tires that work the best at beaver raceway for me are double pink
or megenta
the tire compound is trinity sticky fingers or corally jack
larry fairtrace sr


----------



## RICOTHOMAS

Demented, you got two PM's


----------



## raceace701

id go with dbl pink or even lilac many have run lilac with good resilts


----------



## demented_22

two more questions, one can i get a ballpark pinion gear size? 64p.. 
and second the car has this weighted battery tray it kinda sits in the slots for the cells. what is this for? looks to me as if it would be good for oval


----------



## cchambers

demented 22 that weight is to balance the car left to right with a lipo battery. lipo batteries weigh about 7.5 oz lighter than the round cells


----------



## cchambers

hey rico are you and dana going to come and race with us sunday????????


----------



## cchambers

showtime if you are racing sunday at beaver would you bring my spare steering along, i my need it when i break mine [not if but when]


----------



## Showtime

Chuck, sorry I didn't see this sooner. PM me your address and I'll throw it in the mail, not sure when I'll make it back down.


----------



## cchambers

greg, there is no big hurry for the steering . keep it as long as needed. i just ordered some from top. i would rather have some made if possible. your man may need it for a pattern


----------



## Showtime

I'm not going to be making them as another company has already released an aluminum one. I think they are available through a main hobbies.


----------



## barney24

when's the next race at Beaver? is there a schedule posted anywhere?

also, what are the hot tires for 1/12 stock?

thanks.
brian


----------



## cchambers

the next race at the beav is april 18th. i do not run 1/12 so i can not help you on tires


----------



## Showtime

I usually run double pink front with orange rear in 1/12.


----------



## McSmooth

Just wanted to let all my friends from The Beav know that I'll be moving back to Florida in the next 3-4 weeks. Not sure if I'll get the chance to do it in person, so I wanted to thank everybody for the years of fun. I'll try to make it out to the track on the 18th.

Eventually, I'll be racing again and hope to make it up to races in the future.

Good luck, everyone!


----------



## raceace701

chuck 
king headz makes an alluminum bell crank

http://www.kingheads.com/product_info.php?products_id=910&osCsid=dbd01b7f9d2f0b17120d2aff13126444

http://www.amainhobbies.com/product..._id/173234/n/King-Headz-TOP-Photon-Bell-Crank


----------



## barney24

sorry to hear that Mike. best of luck to you.


----------



## cchambers

thanks for the info raceace701. i already have one ordered, but they are on backorder. i emailed them for a delevery date but they did not know when they would get any in


----------



## cchambers

sorry to hear that mike i sure will miss all you help with setups mostly now with my new top car. best of luck on your move. hope to see you at the beav sunday or maybe even at the champs.


----------



## littleT

When do(es) the doors open(/racing start)?

I think I'm interested.


----------



## barney24

who's up for 1/12 stock this weekend?


----------



## cchambers

hi little T doors open at 11:00 racing to start around 2:00. hope to see you there


----------



## raceace701

cchambers said:


> thanks for the info raceace701. i already have one ordered, but they are on backorder. i emailed them for a delevery date but they did not know when they would get any in
> .


order direct from kind hedz they are in thock there that where i got mine from 


Good luck mike ill miss pitting next 2 u


----------



## littleT

I'm now planning on showing up for some 12th scale action.

See you guys there.


----------



## jmisavage

Is there a website I can go to? I race offroad but I think I want switch over to carpet.


----------



## raceace701

well VTA seems to be making a come back

there is alot of talk so bring them out on the 2nd

The Rules

21.5
any speedo
*NO TIMING ADVANCE OR TIMING BOOST​*


----------



## littleT

I should be at the race this Sunday with my 12th scale again. Hope some others make it out.


----------



## Eric_O

:wave:


----------



## raceace701

im in for VTA is anyone else


----------



## cchambers

lets go guys. we need to get more racers before we are like the oval guys with just a few places to race carpet.if we do not get more people soon we may be down to once a month


----------



## LOQUTUS

when is the next race anyways


----------



## cchambers

the next race is sunday the 23rd of may. hope to see you there. i will be in for vta


----------



## raceace701

usvta thread on rc tech


Tekin max Vegas 200 NO TURBO
Mamba pro NO CHEAT MODE
LRP SPX profile 4
LRP TC Spec profile 6
LRP SPHERE Comp profile 6
KO BMC TBD
SpeedPassion Software versions 091231 and any software start with 10XXXX are illegal
No Black diamonds whatsoever
Final ESC rules will be announced before the race...will be very similar to Novak race, timing may be restricted as well 
Novak escs ALL are legal



looks like tekim will be lagal

so can we all conform and everyone with a tekin in there VTA please downgrade to v200 on the vTA's for next weekend


----------



## Tread1

raceace701 said:


> usvta thread on rc tech
> 
> 
> Tekin max Vegas 200 NO TURBO
> Mamba pro NO CHEAT MODE
> LRP SPX profile 4
> LRP TC Spec profile 6
> LRP SPHERE Comp profile 6
> KO BMC TBD
> SpeedPassion Software versions 091231 and any software start with 10XXXX are illegal
> No Black diamonds whatsoever
> Final ESC rules will be announced before the race...will be very similar to Novak race, timing may be restricted as well
> Novak escs ALL are legal
> 
> 
> 
> looks like tekim will be lagal
> 
> so can we all conform and everyone with a tekin in there VTA please downgrade to v200 on the vTA's for next weekend


That is the list of legal esc up until the Sept rule change,from Sept on it is still only the Novak escs that are approved.


----------



## raceace701

also the lpr ai runner is legal


but we will follow the above list and 21.5 at beaver eaven past september because we all already have 21.5's and some with tekin speedos (no timing of corse) in them 

if the interest increases we might change to the 25.5 but spedos will still be from the above list as me and some others no longer own any novak speedoes and i will not putchase one just to race that class


----------



## larry f sr

when is the next race date at the beav
lost my sch


----------



## RacewayJohn

Larry (& others) the next race date is scheduled for June 27th. Anyone considering attending SHOULD COME to this race, otherwise the rest of the summer schedule WILL BE abbreviated. THANKS!! John


----------



## cchambers

I am in for sedan and vta. lets go guys time to race!!!!!!


----------



## raceace701

im in for tc and eather vta or mini 


is anything going on rc wise at the vintage grandprix


----------



## raceace701

anyone have a novak gtb or havok they want to sell let me know


----------



## cchambers

due to the poor turn out last sunday it looks like the next race will be july 25th. i probably will not make it due to a family picnic. i hope to see everyone on the next race date.


----------



## RacewayJohn

Friendly REMINDER- The next scheduled race (7/11/10) has been cancelled due to poor turnout. Call me for next race. John


----------



## RacewayJohn

*Next Race Decided...............8/1/10*

Yes, the next scheduled race is 8/1/10 (Sunday). Drifting may occur as well- on purpose............
Bring your Minis, Rubber Tire sedans, FOAM SEDANS, WGT, 1/12th scales, and drift cars. Air Conditioning, food, fun- what more can you ask for????
See you then, John:thumbsup:


----------



## raceace701

tekin has officaly relesed v 208

so we shud all get ready for the fall season and turn off the timing advance and boost


----------



## cchambers

i just saw the list of classes for this years champs. tc will be all rubber, so if larry sr. or alex would let me know what i will need to order to convert my photon foam to rubber. you can email me at [email protected] or just post it here. i would like to order as soon as possible so i can run rubber at our next race. thanks chuck


----------



## raceace701

http://www.amainhobbies.com/product...OP-Racing-Products-20mm-Soft-Wing-Rubber-Spec

X 2 

http://www.amainhobbies.com/product...945/n/TOP-Racing-Products-Universal-Bone-V2-1
x2 they will hold up bettr than the alluminum front ones 

http://www.amainhobbies.com/product...cts_id/143938/n/TOP-Racing-Products-Spool-Set

and some softer springs between 22 and 16 lbs


----------



## cchambers

thanks alex. i will get this stuff ordered asap.....
chuck


----------



## whynot

Hey john I sent you a pm


----------



## chicky03

cchambers said:


> i just saw the list of classes for this years champs. tc will be all rubber, so if larry sr. or alex would let me know what i will need to order to convert my photon foam to rubber. you can email me at [email protected] or just post it here. i would like to order as soon as possible so i can run rubber at our next race. thanks chuck


Hey Chuck,

I have my 008 xray rubber car for sale $200, it has a brand new chassis. If you or anyone is interested let me know.

Paul


----------



## RacewayJohn

*Back to YA!!*



whynot said:


> Hey john I sent you a pm


Mike & Mikey: Right back at you!:thumbsup:


----------



## RacewayJohn

*Next Race: Sunday August 29th*

A friendly reminder..........AUGUST 29TH is the next race day, with doors at 11am and racing starting at 2PM. PIZZA! arrives at 5PM. See you then (in air-conditioned COMFORT - now with expanded pit space) John:wave:


----------



## whynot

JohnatABC said:


> A friendly reminder..........AUGUST 29TH is the next race day, with doors at 11am and racing starting at 2PM. PIZZA! arrives at 5PM. See you then (in air-conditioned COMFORT - now with expanded pit space) John:wave:


Hey John can you post an address so I can mapquest it. wont be able to make it out this weekend. still waiting on our new cars and trying to sell our gen xl's and tekin rs speedo's cant wait to get it all ready to race. :dude:


----------



## RacewayJohn

*The Raceway Beaver address:*

It is :
1216 4th Street
Beaver, PA 15009
A tan, 2-story building behind the cemetery on the opposite BACK corner from the McDonald's on 3rd Street.:thumbsup:


----------



## sg1

John,
PM sent 
-Wayne


----------



## Lohrr1

John - you have a PM
Rick


----------



## CypressMidWest

Hey John, and his fellow beavers, Hope all is well at The Beav!!!


----------



## Chaz955i

Hey John,
PM sent

Later,
Chuck


----------



## raceace701

hey chuck and larry i am selling my Top and i have alot of parts i want to part with seperetly

Diffs, sloop, arms, axles,c hubs, ect

if there something ur looking for or want another car let me know befor i sell it as a package online (2-3 weeks)


----------



## RICOTHOMAS

What is the schedule for the lil buggers?


----------



## TRossiter

When is the next race?


----------



## raceace701

the next race is october 10

so bring whatever you got TC, 1/12, minis whatever


----------



## cchambers

raceace701 i may be interested in your top car. what do you want for it and what comes with it? [i do not know who raceace701 is]
chuck


----------



## raceace701

hey chuck its Alex

and im sad to say but ist gone already 

see u next sunday


----------



## nitrolegend

Anyone know where theres a oval track at now a days ? Im thinking of starting to race again. Thanks Jim


----------



## matt_s86

The track whose thread you just posted in usually races oval about once a month on a Saturday. We just raced oval there yesterday for race 1 of the Hooter Chassis Outlaw Tour. Great track!


----------



## cchambers

alex sorry i missed the sale of your top car. what will you be racing next? i will not make the next race at beaver as i will be in florida for a week. i hope to make the next race as there will be only two more races at beaver before the champs. i have not planned on going to the hallowen race at the gate. i willsee you at the next race at beaver


----------



## raceace701

i switched to the HB TCX and i love it


----------



## larry f sr

when is the next sch race at the beaver:wave::wave::wave:


----------



## cchambers

larry i think it is oct 31. i hope to make it as i will have some minor surgery on the 28th


----------



## larry f sr

chuck whats going on with you


----------



## cchambers

larry nothing serious just a small wart like thing on my face that keeps growing. i will be at magee hospital by 5:30 thursday morning and hope to be on my way home by noon. i hope to be at johns sunday. see you then


----------



## littleT

Chuck I hope the surgery went well. I plan to show up with my 12th scale tomorrow. See you guys there.


----------



## larry f sr

sorry to say but i will not be at beaver on the 7th


----------



## RacewayJohn

Sorry to hear that Larry- your Camaro is in.
A friendly reminder.............Sunday ends daylight savings time, so we are turning the clocks BACK 1 HOUR Saturday night. Basically, if you were planning on coming at open (11AM), you would be an hour early. This will be Alex K's last race here this Sunday because he has taken a job in Florida and will be moving there next week. Please stop by (at least) and give Alex your best wishes! John:thumbsup:


----------



## RacewayJohn

*SUNDAY'S RACE CHANGED TO DEC. 5th*

As MANY of you know, AB Charles Hobby has been asked to be the hobby shop at the US Indoor Champs race this weekend, so I cannot be there to run my race. The date has been changed to the 5th of December (next Sunday). Sorry for the late posting about this, I have been busy getting product in/delivered for the race. Thanks, and see YOU at the CHAMPS!!!!! John:wave:

Oh, "I" support the Champs too...........


----------



## larry f sr

how about a roll call for the 5th


----------



## raceace701

so did everyone have a good time at the champs


----------



## cchambers

i am in for the 5th. yes i had a good time at the champs. finished 5th in b main


----------



## cchambers

our next race at beaver has been changed from dec 26 to dec 19th hope to see everone there. i think there is a oval race on the 11th.. alex how are you enjoying all the WARM weather in sunny florida ha ha. it is still warmer than here


----------



## raceace701

it beutieful down here high of 75 today

i do miss rc racing tho


----------



## cchambers

we race sunday the 19th december hope to see everyone there. one day to go. maybe dana can get thomas to come. anybody else coming?


----------



## cchambers

hi everyone. i have not heard yet when the next race is at beaver. i would like to wish everyone a merry christmas and a happy new year.see you next year at beaver!!!


----------



## RacewayJohn

*A Friendly Reminder.......................*

THIS SUNDAY, January 2nd, we ARE RACING as decided at the last race because of the Gate getting the 3rd leg of the Grand Slam Race on Jan. 7,8,& 9. Doors open at 11am with light snacks available through the day and PIZZA!!! arriving at 5PM. Be there! THANKS! John:thumbsup:


----------



## larry f sr

happy new years every one 
see you on the 2nd


----------



## cchambers

we are racing this weekend the 23rd. oval guys are racing on the 22nd. who is coming on the 23rd????


----------



## larry f sr

I should be there


----------



## cchambers

larry it looks like you and i are the only two that check this site


----------



## RacewayJohn

*RACING THIS (Super Bowl Sunday) Cancelled*

Well, since the Steelers are going to the Super Bowl this Sunday, we are not racing, so the Steeler Nation can settle in to watch our team BEAT the cheeseheads.
Racing is rescheduled for NEXT SUNDAY, FEBRUARY 13th, same time, same....etc. See you then!! John:thumbsup:


----------



## larry f sr

thank you john, see you next week


----------



## cchambers

larry have pt raceway been getting any racers on saturday for road course? i have been thinking about going sat since we will not be racing sunday. what time do they open and start racing


----------



## raceace701

Go steelers


----------



## cchambers

where did everyone go? we had a turnout of FOUR racers sunday. john did not know yet when the next race will be. come on guys if things do not pick up we may not have a track to race at


----------



## RacewayJohn

*FEB 27th RACE CANCELLED*

Thanks Chuck. 
Yes, the turnout was just a small get together of 4 people.
The next scheduled race ( Feb. 27th) is CANCELLED due to scheduling conflicts. I will be going to The Gate that day instead. If anyone wants to go, call me.
The next race date is the scheduled one in March- 13th. 
With this much advance notice, we should (at least) be able to DOUBLE the last amount:freak:
Thanks for reading, John:wave:


----------



## auto illusions

You would think with the brushless technology, lipo batteries, spektrum and rubber tires and all the less maintenance and racing costs involved the racing crowd would pick up not slow down. I guess the internet really has the yound and up coming crowd sucked in! Im not sure how a video game, even though they are getting really cool, can compare to a real life R/C car race experience. 

I see Car audio business slowing, car accessories, dirtbikes, r/c planes & helis, quads, etc. all slowing down in numbers because the kids are afraid to unplug from their ipods and game consoles and actually leave the house!

Kids don't even have to talk anymore, text has replaced the majority of kids social life! No more school dances, saturday nights at the skating rinks or meeting up at jerry's curb service with a cleaned up ride!

Sorry for the rant. I marked it on my calendar and i will try to make it myself if family plans do not interfere. 

Hope to see at least all the normal locals show up.


----------



## Tread1

JohnatABC said:


> Thanks Chuck.
> Yes, the turnout was just a small get together of 4 people.
> The next scheduled race ( Feb. 27th) is CANCELLED due to scheduling conflicts. I will be going to The Gate that day instead. If anyone wants to go, call me.
> The next race date is the scheduled one in March- 13th.
> With this much advance notice, we should (at least) be able to DOUBLE the last amount:freak:
> Thanks for reading, John:wave:


 John the race for the 27th has been moved to the 26th,we have decided to try and get our Saturday racers back out since Sunday racing was such a success.

The new schedule is here: http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=319267


----------



## larry f sr

sorry guys i had the flu


----------



## Stealth_RT

Sad news for the racing crowd this week. Some of you may remember Bruce Watkins, who I know raced on and off at the Raceway a few years ago. He passed away suddenly this week. I have not heard what caused it. He was a long time racer, going back to the Hobby Mania and Wagonhill days, and he was always helpful, especially to newer racers. He will be missed.


----------



## larry f sr

sorry to here about Bruce i remember him from Wagonhill


----------



## Scott H

auto illusions said:


> You would think with the brushless technology, lipo batteries, spektrum and rubber tires and all the less maintenance and racing costs involved the racing crowd would pick up not slow down. I guess the internet really has the yound and up coming crowd sucked in! Im not sure how a video game, even though they are getting really cool, can compare to a real life R/C car race experience.
> 
> I see Car audio business slowing, car accessories, dirtbikes, r/c planes & helis, quads, etc. all slowing down in numbers because the kids are afraid to unplug from their ipods and game consoles and actually leave the house!
> 
> Kids don't even have to talk anymore, text has replaced the majority of kids social life! No more school dances, saturday nights at the skating rinks or meeting up at jerry's curb service with a cleaned up ride!
> 
> Sorry for the rant. I marked it on my calendar and i will try to make it myself if family plans do not interfere.
> 
> Hope to see at least all the normal locals show up.


This is so true. I myself well also be there, we need all the normal locals to show up PLEASE


----------



## Scott H

So who is all going this weekend??? As some of you guys know I switched to AE tc6, so far the car is good but I need more than 1 other car on the track to see how good it is. Also anyone going to ohio for gf race? I need a roommate.:wave:


----------



## Miller Time

Sorry to Hijack the Thread but thought I'd post this up.

Those of you who missed the last leg of the Grandslam now have an opportunity to experience the Big Rug again this year. Just ask the Guys that were here last month, it's one of the best tracks in the country......and look Rich, World GT


----------



## nscr06fan

Well scott i am actually in town and going to try to make it.....Gotta get some laps in.


----------



## larry f sr

see you guys sunday


----------



## RacewayJohn

Thanks Scott & everyone for keeping this going! 
Don't forget about DAYLIGHT SAVINGS TIME for this Sunday- we "SPRING AHEAD" with our clocks on Saturday night.
I have "heard" of a few other racers coming this Sunday as well...........should be a good turnout. SEEEeeeee YOU Then!!!!! John


----------



## littleT

I'm planning on showing up tomorrow for some 12th scale if anyone is interested.


----------



## larry f sr

t i will bring my 12th


----------



## Scott H

Thanks to all that showed up, even though we didn't race I still had a blast. Thank you John for giving us a place to run, even in these hard times, next race will be on the 27th of March.


----------



## RacewayJohn

*One more time this month.............*

Just a friendly reminder that we ARE RACING THIS SUNDAY (again) with the doors opening at 11am and races to start at 2PM. I hope everyone has cleared their calendars? John:thumbsup:


----------



## larry f sr

see you sunday


----------



## cchambers

i will be there


----------



## cchambers

were did everyone go???? we had a grand total of THREE racers sunday. i hope we will do better next race day. the next date is APRIL 10. lets go folks we need more racers!!!!


----------



## Chaz955i

What classes run there? I haven't been there for a while but there was no rubber tire touring except VTA at the time. Also, do you guys still run 1/12 and what are your rules for the Stock class? I might be able to round up a couple Cleveland people for this weekend. 

Later,
Chuck Smith


----------



## RacewayJohn

*C'Mon over!!!*

Chuck, just bring them. We usually have enough for VTA or Stock rubber sedan most times, and sometimes enough for 1/12 too!
I hope the Gate race went well last weekend- it was killing me not to be there. John:thumbsup:


----------



## Chaz955i

JohnatABC said:


> Chuck, just bring them. We usually have enough for VTA or Stock rubber sedan most times, and sometimes enough for 1/12 too!
> I hope the Gate race went well last weekend- it was killing me not to be there. John:thumbsup:


Thanks John. The race went well. Wayne is improving quickly as a race director and ran a tight program. 

I'll see if I can round some people up for Sunday.


----------



## sg1

This Saturday night....

Chubbs vs. Seaballs...

Be there!!


----------



## Scott H

whens the next race day?


----------



## Chaz955i

John, thanks for bringing the shop out The Gate Saturday.


----------



## RacewayJohn

****race Date Change****

As some of you know, we have changed the next race date from (this Sunday, May, 1) to May 22 (Sunday). Scheduling conflicts have forced this change. I hope to see you then:thumbsup: John

Chuck- Glad to come to The Gate and support your continued efforts to "Prolong the Magic" LOL:freak:


----------



## littleT

I'm planning to be there this Sunday the 22nd.

Who else is planning to show?


----------



## budgetbob

Can you guys tell me more about where, and what you are racing. Im really looking to get into onroad racing vs the hard bashing of SCTs etc on dirt.


----------



## budgetbob

Ok, kept reading back and found the address
1216 4th Street
Beaver, PA 15009
But still looking for info as to what is being raced, track type etc.


----------



## RacewayJohn

*Race This Sunday, Sunday, Sunday!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Bob, thanks for asking. For on-road, we are primarily running rubber TC, VTA, and a little bit of 1/12th scales.
The track is CRC FastTrackII Ozite, 35 x 80 feet, carpeted pits, Air-Conditioned (or heated), AMB RC system with Alycat R/C scoring software in use.
This Sunday, the doors open at 11AM, races start at 2PM; PIZZA!! arrives at 5:30PM. Bathrooms are trackside, and are the cleanest in R/C. Although this is a second floor location, there is a chair lift to transport your pit stuff to the second floor. Parking is ample and additional parking is available across the lot at our neighbor's place (Beaver Tire). The building is on the opposite BACK corner of the cemetery from McDonald's, and is a tan 2-story structure. I hope to see YOU and everyone else there this Sunday! John:wave:


----------



## budgetbob

Thanks John, 

Hope to be able to pop in and watch a bit. Still trying to figure out what set up I want to get into. TC vs Pan. I live about the same distance to Beaver as I do a carpet oval..... just not enough money lol


----------



## RacewayJohn

*Oval??*



budgetbob said:


> Thanks John,
> 
> Hope to be able to pop in and watch a bit. Still trying to figure out what set up I want to get into. TC vs Pan. I live about the same distance to Beaver as I do a carpet oval..... just not enough money lol


Oddly, our next OVAL RACE here in Beaver will be JUNE 4th, with the doors opening at 4PM and races starting at about 6PM..................
You asked.......:thumbsup:


----------



## budgetbob

wait you also have a carpet oval???? maybe ill kill two birds with 1 stone..


----------



## RacewayJohn

It's just a matter of removing MOST of the pipes, aligning the rest in the shape of a popsicle stick down the middle, and installing an "ice" piece on each end of the center. You now have an oval. For this reason, we only run one track type per race date. Hopefully, I'll see you at one or both of the races. John


----------



## larry f sr

T i plan on showing on the 22nd anyone else ?????????


----------



## cchambers

i plan on being there and also to the gate on the 21st anyone else ????????


----------



## cchambers

larry what lrp speed cntrol is everyone running??????


----------



## littleT

*June Race Date*

If I recall correctly, it was consensus that we would decide online if/when a June Sunday Race day would occur. I'm interested, keeping in mind that Father's Day is the 19th. The 26th offers the most time for people to see this.


----------



## RacewayJohn

*RACE Sunday 26th of JUNE*

John, sounds good! I have talked/messaged a few so far and they are coming. So.................MARK YOUR CALENDARS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
On-Road: SUNDAY JUNE 26th!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
The Gate runs Saturday the 25th, so anyone willing can make it an entire weekend of On-ROAD! :thumbsup:
See YOU then. John


----------



## larry f sr

See You Sunday


----------



## cchambers

larry would you like to go to the gate saturday and to beaver sunday. i think i may go to the gate on sat and the beav sunday. if you want to go we could meet somewhere and ride together???????


----------



## larry f sr

*Ride*

Sorry Chuck, i would love to go but i have to work the next 2 sat
I have to baby sit the 85 people at work
thanks any way
see ya sunday


----------



## cchambers

any word yet on when our race will be?


----------



## Mackin

Next race at The Gate will be on Fri Aug 5th. Cmon over. Lot of good stuff coming up!

chuck


----------



## cchambers

what would everyone like for a date for our next race at the beav? i guess dates could be the 7th.14th.21th,28th. i will be leaving for florida on the 31st an returning on the 7th of sept.


----------



## larry f sr

race date sooner the better for me, its been to long already
but lets get some one else in here.
may be little t has a date he would like 
and maybe john has a few things going on ???


----------



## RacewayJohn

*Next RACE August 14th 2011*

Guys, how about 8/14 for the next race? After talking with a number of people, most can come on the 14th. Same time, and we'll TRY to copy the last layout.:thumbsup:
John K.- sorry, the majority won, but we'll work out something for you after the 14th to try your new car out


----------



## littleT

I'll try to make it. So far that weekend looks good.


----------



## Scott H

I'm on call on the 14th but I should be able to switch with someone. I need to get the new car on the track.:wave:[/LIST]


----------



## RacewayJohn

*Race this sunday, sunday, sunday!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Just a couple more days until we turn right & left. With the weather cooperating for INSIDE activities, more schedules should be freed-up to come and make some laps at Da' Beav.
See you then, John:thumbsup:


----------



## Scott H

Had a BLAST on Sunday, I just wish that people that say there going to be there would show-up. I WANT TO RACE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## larry f sr

i agree with you Scott


----------



## cchambers

i also agree with both of you


----------



## larry f sr

Any news on next race ?????


----------



## larry f sr

*race date*

any news on a race date 
i will be away on the oct 2nd if it matters


----------



## cchambers

larry i have not heard anything yet. i would like to get at least two or three races in befor the champs in november. we need to have the racers that say they are comeing to SHOWUP.


----------



## larry f sr

Chuck John told me he was going to try for the 9th ????
but that was the last i heard
seeya


----------



## RacewayJohn

*NEXT RACE OCTOBER 9th*

Thanks Larry & Chuck. Yes, the next race will be OCTOBER 9th with the doors opening at 11 am and racing at 1PM. This way, we can finish about dinner time:thumbsup:. See you then, John:wave:


----------



## Scott H

I will be there sporting the old tc6. My dad should be there too.


----------



## Showtime

I'm going to try to make it down this week to shake some rust off before the halloween race.:thumbsup:


----------



## littleT

I plan to show, this time likely with a 17.5 12th.


----------



## RacewayJohn

NICE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## larry f sr

sorry i could not make it was out of town


----------



## cchambers

i talked to john yesterday and i think he said next RACE date is nov 13. i hope we get people to show and realy get to race. i would like to get to race before the champs which will be the next week after the 13th


----------



## Scott H

Hey Chuck My dad and I are going up this Tues. to practice. I'm going to be running VTA. I'll be there around 6-6:30.


----------



## cchambers

ok scott i hope to make it there also. thanks for letting me know. hope to see you there


----------



## Scott H

Cool... I'm running my Dads tc4 in VTA next weekend so I need to run it.
See Ya Tues.


----------



## RacewayJohn

*NEXT RACE NOVEMBER 13th 2011*

Hey guys/gals , the next time to race is Sunday Nov. 13th. Doors open at 11am and racing at 2PM. Since the season is upon us, we need to start focusing on making laps. See YOU then:thumbsup: John


----------



## cchambers

i will be there. it is only ten days after the 13th til the champs in cleveland


----------



## larry f sr

see ya sunday


----------



## Scott H

My dad and I will be there. I'm running 13.5 boosted.:freak:


----------



## raceace701

just wondering when the next race day or practice night might be id like to het another good day in befor the next grand slam race (i still have that miss behavin car to sort out)


----------



## RacewayJohn

*Race this sunday, sunday, sunday!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Alex, you're in luck- RACING THIS SUNDAY, doors at 11, racing at 1PM
This is a great opportunity to get ready for the next Grand Slam Race in Michigan next week (Dec. 10-11) and also stay in practice for the 2012 indoor season. See you then!! John @ The Raceway:thumbsup:


----------



## RacewayJohn

A good turnout is building for Sunday................ 1/12; 17.5 Rubber TC; WGT classes will be run, and maybe a little VTA action as well.
Snacks will be served for game day as well. See you then!! JOHN


----------



## raceace701

im in for 17.5 rubber and vta

ill even have my F1


----------



## littleT

When is the next scheduled race?


----------



## cchambers

little t the schedule i have from john has the next road race at jan 22 then feb 12 mar 18 apr 22


----------



## Miller Time

Check out this thread and please post your opinion in it

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?p=3991185#post3991185


----------



## cchambers

i was wondering if there will be any tuesday or thursday evening playing at the track in beaver???? if so i hope someone lets me know


----------



## cchambers

larry i got your phone message late in the day. I DID NOT KNOW ANY THING WAS GOING ON IN BEAVER IF SOMEONE WOULD HAVE LET ME KNOW EARLY I WOULD HAVE BEEN THERE. the schedule i have says the next road race is jan 22


----------



## RacewayJohn

Chuck, I thought Larry told you at least a week ago about this. I did not want to publish it so we did NOT take away from The Gate Race. Leaving at 5-6am to drive to Cleveland was not an option for most of us (& I don't drink.........)
It turned out to be a great practice for INDY in 2 weeks.................Thanks to all that came, hope you enjoyed the New Years' food & "fun". John


----------



## cchambers

no i did not hear from larry sorry i missed the fun i checked back to see if there was a message on my machine did not find any i will see every one on the 22nd


----------



## larry f sr

*Race date*

Sorry Chuck i did not know you did not know till i got there.
Any up date on next race date ????????????
Thanks


----------



## cchambers

larry the date that i have is jan 22nd if anything else is going on i do not know about it


----------



## cchambers

hey larry it looks like you and i are the only ones that read this stuff. i hope to see you next sunday the 22nd at beaver


----------



## RacewayJohn

*Racing this sunday, sunday, sunday!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

That's right Chuck, we 3 are the only ones who read this.....:wave:
Racing this Sunday with a new layout, warm track, and cable TV- who could ask for more?? Who should?:thumbsup: See you then, John


----------



## Miller Time

JohnatABC said:


> That's right Chuck, we 3 are the only ones who read this.....:wave:


I look at the pictures :hat:


----------



## M_Ament

Make it 4...


----------



## Miller Time

M_Ament said:


> Make it 4...


Mark, you running this Sunday?


----------



## raceace701

I'm in for Vta and 17.5 TC


----------



## larry f sr

Mark if pm me i can give you the directions to Beaver 
I know you must have lost the directions you had


----------



## Scott H

Sorry I missed the 22nd I had to work. Whens the next date?


----------



## cchambers

scott the next date i have on the schedule is feb 12th then next date is march 18th


----------



## RacewayJohn

*Next race: FEB. 12th*

Yes, Chuck, you are right. The next race is Sunday 2/12/12 doors at 11am and racing at around 2PM (maybe sooner?)
There will also be a CRAWL in the Crawlspace starting at 10am, so take some time to go down and visit them during the day. They will (NO DOUBT) be popping upstairs to see where all the noise is coming from.......:tongue:
See you then! John

For the lurkers: We normally have 1/12, VTA, Rubber Touring, and (maybe) Minis running. Come back to visit the place you thought was GONE again


----------



## cchambers

lets go guys we need to start getting racers back to beaver if we want to keep it raceing it is one of the nicer tracks around heat and air always clean lots of friendly people you can always get help if you need it
LETS GO FOR SUNDAY THE 12TH


----------



## raceace701

in in for tc vta ans maybe MINI if some show up

i am also trying to spark some interest in drivers for the 24 hures du jackson in september


----------



## larry f sr

Alex you need to hit the on road racers in pittsburgh area with 220 volts
to get some spark in them:freak:


----------



## raceace701

If anyone I looking for a new tc or wants to get into tc I have a great deal on a pair of hot bodies tcx sedans and parts


----------



## Scott H

Next race is the 18th. So who's in?????????


----------



## cchambers

i will be there


----------



## larry f sr

I will be there also:thumbsup:


----------



## littleT

I am planning to show. I might have to travel for work, but it is unlikely at this time.


----------



## cchambers

my son eric should be there with a racing friend


----------



## larry f sr

This is the most action ive seen on this tread in 2 years 
see you sunday


----------



## Scott H

See you all this sundayyyyyyyy:wave: If someone wouldn't mind I would like to try 12th scale.


----------



## Stealth_RT

Scott H said:


> See you all this sundayyyyyyyy:wave: If someone wouldn't mind I would like to try 12th scale.


 
Sell you my whole 1/12th setup, cheap  CRC GenXL, two 1S lipos, steering servo, bag 'o tires, a few bodies, parts, etc. All you need is a receiver and speedo. $200. If you're interested, I'll bring it all Sunday. 

Eric


----------



## larry f sr

Scott i will have mine with me, i will bring an extra body:thumbsup:


----------



## cchambers

john sam said atlast race day that you may change the april 22nd race date. i would think that would be because of the nationals at the gate on the 20th and 21st. i think a week earlier could be a practice day for the nats at the gate. i would make that one. the 22nd i can not make. we will be in vegas on vacation. what ever will work for you guys will be ok. chuck


----------



## Scott H

I vote for the week before....:thumbsup:


----------



## RacewayJohn

*Next Race*

Well guys, I hate to tell you this, but the weekend before(Thurs through Sunday) Sam & I will be in TOLEDO at the Weak Signals R/C show.................
The 29th is the ONLY chance. Sorry, John:thumbsup:


----------



## cchambers

john the 29th would be ok with me but it is up to what everyone else wants. i will be back from vacation on the 27th


----------



## Scott H

It is what it is.....:freak:


----------



## larry f sr

Ill take what i can get

chuck you been on vacation for 10 years


----------



## cchambers

you are right larry. any word yet when the next race date is or is it the 22nd as is on the schedule. i do not think we have a new schedule yet. n 2 deep has canceled the oval racing for the summer as cj runs full size sprint cars. john may get some of the oval guys


----------



## RacewayJohn

*Next Race 29th of APRIL*

Chuck, as posted a couple up from your post, the ONLY option for April is the 29th. Most of us will be at The Gate on the 21st for the ROAR race, so the 22 is out. If the 29th is too close to the ROAR race, we can move the next race to the 6th of May (one week later). Just let me know, otherwise the 29th stands. thanks, john


----------



## cchambers

john the 29th is fine with me if it is ok with everyone else. i can not make the race at the gate as i will be in las vegas on vacation


----------



## Scott H

See everyone next sunday:wave:


----------



## RacewayJohn

*Sunday! Sunday! Sunday!*

Yes, it is time- On-Road again this Sunday. Doors at 11am and racing by 2PM. Join us for F-A-S-T racing as a number of drivers are trying out 13.5 sedan to run with Ray. We "may" even have WGT cars show up to run at Da Beav' . See you then! John:thumbsup:


----------



## raceace701

ill b there with a big motor hopefully i wont move the walls to far


----------



## Scott H

Well another fun day racing at the beav. I had a blast racing with Alex in 13.5 boosted. But we need more people showing up!!!!!!!!! Right now John's only running once a month so it shouldn't be hard to plan for it. The next race is May 20th so lets start planning to be there.....

So lets start a roll-call:thumbsup:


----------



## Lessen

May 20th. Hmmm...

What's the 17.5 TC turnout look like? I plan on racing _somewhere_ that day.


----------



## Scott H

Lessen said:


> May 20th. Hmmm...
> 
> What's the 17.5 TC turnout look like? I plan on racing _somewhere_ that day.


Well just having the regulars usually its around 6-8 but I'm hoping we get more though this post. Just come out it's worth the trip. We always have a blast. Did I mention John has A/C. We also get about the same amount of VTA.


----------



## Lessen

Sounds good to me. So long as nothing pops up count me in. I've been wanting to come check the place out. Thanks.


----------



## Scott H

Lessen said:


> Sounds good to me. So long as nothing pops up count me in. I've been wanting to come check the place out. Thanks.


Sounds great, bring some friends.:thumbsup:


----------



## bobbyh808

Can someone post the address to the track? I heard its about 1hr30min from me.


----------



## Lessen

I think I found it Bobby...

1216 4th St. Beaver, PA 

http://www.rctech.net/forum/1969933-post7.html


----------



## bobbyh808

Lessen said:


> I think I found it Bobby...
> 
> 1216 4th St. Beaver, PA
> 
> http://www.rctech.net/forum/1969933-post7.html


Thanks Josh, any plans to visit Msi?


----------



## Lessen

I would like to, but their Fri. onroad program makes driving home significantly later than I'm comfortable with. Plus, going straight from work means I'd just make it in time for the heats. Missing any open practice pretty much negates a significant portion of reasons I'm looking for consistant summer tracktime. Toledo is really the only consistant option as far as I'm aware of, but this thread is about Beaver and I'm definitely planning on being there on the 20th.:thumbsup:


----------



## Mackin

Going to try to get a group to come over on the 20th. Looking forward to it!

chuck


----------



## larry f sr

sorry guys cant make it the 20th


----------



## Scott H

Chuck that would be great to see you guys, we will have a blast.:thumbsup:


----------



## Scott H

larry f sr said:


> sorry guys cant make it the 20th


Sorry to hear that.


----------



## raceace701

oh yea a packed beav ill b in for 17.5 blinky and vta


----------



## sg1

What classes do you guys typically run?
Any 1/12 or WGT?


----------



## Scott H

sg1 said:


> What classes do you guys typically run?
> Any 1/12 or WGT?


Wayne we run both 1/12th and wgt. Hope you guys can make it.:thumbsup:


----------



## Scott H

raceace701 said:


> oh yea a packed beav ill b in for 17.5 blinky and vta


I second the packed beav. I'm in for 17.5 blinky and vta.:tongue:


----------



## Bigz84

this looks like a good race to come for. I'm going to try to make it. I haven't looked it up yet, but how far away are you from MSI?


----------



## Scott H

Bigz84 said:


> this looks like a good race to come for. I'm going to try to make it. I haven't looked it up yet, but how far away are you from MSI?


Hey Todd I think its about 4-4.5 hrs.


----------



## Mackin

If we would get a group together Tony W. Can get a van and we can ride together. Maybe meet at The Gate and leave from there.


----------



## kmberie

I'm out on the 20th, daughters graduation, hope to see you guys at the Gate on June 9th and then back down here on the 10th!


----------



## Scott H

So do we have a head count yet?


----------



## Lessen

3, possibly 4 from from Cleveland so far. 5 if Bobby is coming to get a clean race from Tony W  6 if I can talk Chuck S into it.


----------



## raceace701

nice guna b a fun 1


----------



## Scott H

Looking good:thumbsup: Looking ahead at the weather it looks like rain so there's no reason not to show. I want to see at least 25 heads that day. Remember the track has A/C. See you all soon.:wave:


----------



## Chaz955i

Lessen said:


> 3, possibly 4 from from Cleveland so far. 5 if Bobby is coming to get a clean race from Tony W  6 if I can talk Chuck S into it.


Ha ha. Not my fault the fortune cookie said Tony would peel Bobby in the main. It was predetermined. The only thing I can do is stop ordering Chinese or have Wayne take the straights off the track.

Bummed but unfortunately, I can't make it but you should have a great time. John runs a really nice program and the local Beaver crowd are some "good people" as one of my old bosses used to say.

Good luck Norcar crew!!


----------



## mrbighead

Chaz955i said:


> Ha ha. Not my fault the fortune cookie said Tony would peel Bobby in the main. It was predetermined. The only thing I can do is stop ordering Chinese or have Wayne take the straights off the track.
> 
> Bummed but unfortunately, I can't make it but you should have a great time. John runs a really nice program and the local Beaver crowd are some "good people" as one of my old bosses used to say.
> 
> Good luck Norcar crew!!


I wish I could make it also,I have to work Sunday night. Don't know if I can make it back to MI before work starts.


----------



## Scott H

Well next sunday is race day at the beav. doors open at 11am and racing starts at 2pm. see you all then.:thumbsup:


----------



## sg1

Scott H said:


> Well next sunday is race day at the beav. doors open at 11am and racing starts at 2pm. see you all then.:thumbsup:


I'm hoping there's a few 1/12 guys


----------



## littleT

I'll be there for stock 12th and possibly superstock


----------



## old_dude

How about WGT?


----------



## barney24

i think i'm in for stock 1/12 and wgt


----------



## sg1

old_dude said:


> How about WGT?


You need a 1/12....


----------



## Scott H

See everyone Sunday:wave:


----------



## RacewayJohn

*Sunday! Sunday! Sunday!*

5 days and counting.......until racers flock to Beaver:thumbsup:
We are ready, with a good layout, cold A/C, POPCORN, cable TV, and friendly, solid competition.
Don't forget- *ONLY SXT 3.0, Corally J-T-G, or Sticky Fingers *compounds are allowed. Niftech is NOT one of them- sorry... John:wave:


----------



## raceace701

So do we have a final head count for the oh guys


----------



## Lessen

Josh Nessel for 17.5 TC


----------



## old_dude

Ron M. WGT and maybe VTA.


----------



## Lohrr1

I'll be there for WGT


----------



## Mike Peterson

humm.....this seems interesting


----------



## Lessen

Mike Peterson said:


> humm.....this seems interesting




Bring your nemesis :wave:


----------



## littleT

I hear Tommy Kraimer might show up with his TKX-10...


----------



## Lessen

Great day in Beaver! Learned a ton about my TC and ran pretty well for my ability. Thanks for a good show everybody!


----------



## Mackin

Sorry I didn't make it today. Hope you all had a good time. Did Tommy Kramer make it?

chuck


----------



## raceace701

so whoes headin to the beav sunday the 10th ill b there for some mod TC action


----------



## larry f sr

I WILL BE THERE:wave:


----------



## cchambers

i will be ther also.


----------



## RacewayJohn

*Sunday! Sunday! Sunday!*

OK, time to focus on this Sunday's SCHEDULED race. In true Beaver form, we will have a new layout down which will be a little different from our swooshy stuff. Time to get down to bizness:thumbsup:
Bring your FOAM touring cars out too (to practice at least). I'm thinking that there "MAY" be a resurgence of foam this season- at least in 13.5 or 10.5
As always, A/C in FULL effect, with the "new" addition of A-Y-C-E POPCORN! and pizza! arriving at 5PM. There will be 1/12, WGT, VTA, Rubber Touring, and ? running Sunday. Bring 'em! John:wave:


----------



## kmberie

See you guys Sunday for WGT and VTA....


----------



## RacewayJohn

*Update!!*

Racing (also) this SUNDAY! for those who missed/ want to try to better your time from the last race day- BEFORE it is changed to oval in 2 weeks.
A number of you have asked for the extra day, and here it is! C'mon up/over/down to Beaver for a challenging track. Also, bring the kids for the carnival in the park!!
Free popcorn for all who show up! See you then, John:thumbsup:


----------



## raceace701

I'll b there for some more mod TC carnage 

Will ray b making an appearance


----------



## RacewayJohn

Ray "D" will be there, as well as Mark A., Scott H, Mike & Ryan P, maybe a couple of Chucks, a Larry, maybe a John T, a John K sighting would be nice, maybe a few other once they read this.:wave:

Oh, and couple of Brent D's as well


----------



## larry f sr

I will be there


----------



## cchambers

i will be also


----------



## larry f sr

There was a 1/2 decent turn out on sunday, lets keep em comming


----------



## littleT

*Next Race Date*

Is there a scheduled date for an on road race day?

I noticed Vegas will have 13.5T and 17.5T 12th scale (also TC) as no-boost classes.


----------



## RacewayJohn

*Ummmm schedule sheet?*

John, the next race is the 29th of this month (July). New course design. Be here.......LOL:thumbsup:


----------



## raceace701

Can we have a long radius gate style corner again


----------



## RacewayJohn

Sure, but it might be somewhere in the middle.....:tongue:
I'm feeling diagonal straight.... We'll see.......................


----------



## larry f sr

How about who is going to show sunday


----------



## littleT

I am planning to be there.


----------



## raceace701

I'll b there to see what i can break this time in mod TC


----------



## cchambers

i will be there with my new vta and sedan


----------



## RacewayJohn

*4 days and counting.................*

Yes, a NEW track design, A/C, and good competition await YOU this Sunday in Beaver. Be here!!:thumbsup: John


----------



## Mackin

Going to make it over there one of these days. Maybe for a Grand Slam series race?


----------



## Lessen

Yeah, I'd really like to come over again. Dont' think I can do two race days in one weekend though. Good racing over there for sure! :thumbsup:


----------



## Lessen

What time do doors open? Heats start?


----------



## littleT

I believe the doors open at 11am for practice with racing starting at 2pm.


----------



## larry f sr

Chuck i have your steering blocks +


----------



## kmberie

Is anyone showing with WGT cars?


----------



## Scott H

I'll be there with FOAM TIRES lol


----------



## Showtime

Someone say FOAM touring?:thumbsup:


----------



## RacewayJohn

mmmmmmmm........................could be!????? :tongue:
Why, are you itchin' for more traction?? Perhaps with 10.5 blinky? 
I hope your (real) sprint racing is going well, see you soon?? John:thumbsup:


----------



## shangshi119

kmberie said:


> Is anyone showing with WGT cars?


Chuck i have your steering blocks +


----------



## raceace701

So whose ready for this Sunday. I'll b there with 13.5 blinky this week. Getting ready for the indoor champs


----------



## littleT

I'll be there with 12th scales (13.5/17.5) as usual. If you talk to Chuck make sure he brings his!


----------



## larry f sr

see you sunday

little t you have a pm


----------



## RacewayJohn

*Sunday! Sunday! Sunday!*

Once again, we are running in the A/C with food, friends, and "fun". The 3 "f"s are what racing is about. See you Sunday at 11am. John:wave:


----------



## larry f sr

is it this sunday the 9th we are back for the 3 FS


----------



## RacewayJohn

*Sunday! Sunday! Sunday!*

Yes, Larry, we are racing this Sunday, with the doors opening at 11am and racing at 2PM - same track design from last time, so it will be run in.
Don't forget.......bring your FOAM TOURING CARS too!!!!! See you then, John:thumbsup:


----------



## raceace701

ill b there with stock TC and then some MOD later in the day


----------



## littleT

I plan to be there as well with a couple 12th scales.


----------



## larry f sr

see ya sunday


----------



## Piz

Whens the next race day ?


----------



## cchambers

the last i heard it was oct 7 and oct 21. but i have not seen a new list yet.


----------



## RacewayJohn

*New schedule for fall*

Sorry guys, I've been a little busy lately. The new Fall schedule is :

Oct. 7 & 21
Nov. 4 & 18
Dec. 2 & 30

Yes, you read this right- we have 2 on-road dates per month (not conflicting with major races either). If we get even more racers, the number of races in 2013 will grow even more. Let's try to make it 3x / month!?!?!? John:wave:


----------



## cchambers

ok guys lets go racing this sunday. lets go everybody. john says that if we get a good amount of racers we could go to three times a month. lets get them cars off of the shelf and come racing


----------



## raceace701

im in for 17.5 rubber


----------



## cchambers

i am in for 17.5 rubber and vta


----------



## RacewayJohn

*Sunday! Sunday! SUNDAY!!!*

Again, WE are racing this Sunday, with the doors opening at 11am and racing to start at 2PM. If you need that "fix" before your next "Big Race" then the obvious answer is to come and race with us. Track design changes every 2 race dates. See you then, John:thumbsup:


----------



## cchambers

i am in for 17.5 rubber and vta. getting ready for the next big race.


----------



## larry f sr

see ya sunday


----------



## littleT

I'll be there as well. They don't have 13.5 12th scale at the Halloween Classic, so I figured I will try modified again.


----------



## Scott H

Sorry guys I have to work this weekend


----------



## larry f sr

t great job at the iic


----------



## littleT

Thanks Larry; I had a great time there!


----------



## RICOTHOMAS

Alumni day was fun.


----------



## larry f sr

lets go, who comming this sunday


----------



## cchambers

i will be there


----------



## RacewayJohn

*Racing this SUNDAY, Sunday SUNDAY!!!*

Yes, again, we are racing our 2x month schedule, with this Sunday 11/4 and 11/18 being the races for November. Of course, there will be a new track design for the month. Come on out and bring a friend- you both should practice-up for the U.S. Indoor Champs in 3 weeks!!
I'll see eveyone Sunday, John:thumbsup:


----------



## RICOTHOMAS

Any 1/12th scalers? Thinking about coming down but...my friend Dana can't make it.


----------



## RacewayJohn

At least a couple Mike (2-3 min that I know of), plus maybe LittleT???
In other news, you should have seen your/our friend Dana last weekend. He looked like he was ready for the Snowbirds! Better vision, clean living, and a whole bunch of kids must be the trick.:freak: John


----------



## littleT

I probably can't make it this weekend, but I plan on coming the following race day right before the Champs.


----------



## raceace701

ill b there running a borrowed 1/12 scale


----------



## RacewayJohn

*One more week................*

Just one week until the next race here in Beaver. We may have some out of town guests racing as well.:thumbsup:
Rock Crawling will be going on in The Crawlspace on the first floor, so stop in a check it out!
See you then, John:wave:


----------



## RacewayJohn

*Next Race : 11/18/2012.........*

Just a reminder- you can have 2 GREAT days of racing this weekend. Saturday, the Gate has a club race and then Sunday we are racing our club race. The last race BEFORE the US INDOOR CHAMPS next week. A number of new/ out of towners will be coming to test their skills in Beaver, PA. How about you??:thumbsup:


----------



## Piz

Ryan and I should be there .


----------



## RacewayJohn

*What???????????!!*



Piz said:


> Ryan and I should be there .


Now that's a REAL out of towner!! Ryan, welcome back to PA! John:wave:


----------



## RacewayJohn

*Sunday! Sunday! Sunday!*

Tomorrow is shaping up to be a well-attended race. Make plans because we are getting PIZZA for LUNCH. That's how many,,,,,,,,:thumbsup:


----------



## RICOTHOMAS

Next race date?


----------



## RacewayJohn

This Sunday....... doors at 11am races at 2PM. 
You missed watching your friend Dana at The Champs.


----------



## barney24

tryin' to round up some Ohio-ans to make the trip, we'll see what happens.


----------



## Lessen

Im in. VTA I suppose.


----------



## barney24

who's in for 1/12 this weekend? I'm more than likely coming from CLE, unless nobody will be there for 1/12,

thanks
brian


----------



## Mike Peterson

work needs to be done.
see you at 11


----------



## Lessen

Oops. Turns out I will not be there.


----------



## barney24

Had a great time Sunday, looking forward to coming back again in a few weeks


----------



## RICOTHOMAS

Is there racin Sunday?


----------



## CarbonJoe

I think John is in Grand Rapids for round 2 of the Grand Slam series.


----------



## cchambers

the next race in beaver that is on the schedule that i have is dec. 30


----------



## Miller Time

Looks like I'll be making the trip over on the 30th to play mobile road block for Ray


----------



## RacewayJohn

*Next race date is DEC. 30 , 2012*

Yes, Chuck , that is our next race date. Doors OPEN at 11AM and RACING starts at 2PM. One the same day, our other R/C activity, The Crawlspace, is having a FREE CRAWL on the first floor. Doors for THAT open at 9AM and crawling all day until about 4:30 or 5PM.
Sam & I will be busy settling people in for the crawl and talking with newcomers, so the Raceway will be real close to the advertised 11am opening.
Parking will be segregated for each group so we are not trying to find someone who has "parked in" another. 
Racers: please try to park by the stairway door or anywhere toward the front of the buildings and we'll try to keep the crawling participants / spectators to the rear parking areas. :thumbsup:Thanks! John


----------



## cchambers

merry christmas everyone see you all on the 30th


----------



## littleT

I will be there for some mod 12th scale roadblock action as well!


----------



## RacewayJohn

Just had confirmation, the one & only H-Rob and his sidekick will be attending Sunday's race too! The RSVPs keep coming in........:thumbsup:


----------



## RacewayJohn

New schedules PRINTED will be handed-out to all attending. Afterwards, we will post the race schedule for 2013 online and on our Facebook page The Raceway / The Crawlspace in Beaver. THANKS! and see you SUNDAY, SUNDAY, SUNDAY!!!!! John


----------



## RICOTHOMAS

Maybe...might just bring my friend....


----------



## jgullo53

Hello all, i was thinking of getting into VTA. i am a big carpet oval guy and wanted to try VTA. I bought one a few years ago and i think when i get home from this deployment i am giong to get another one. just wondering how the VTA crowd is down here, Beaver is my favorite oval track so i figured On-Road would be just as fun. does anyone know where i can get a VTA combo, just Tires, ESC, Motor??? thanks!!!


----------



## RacewayJohn

*2013 Raceway On-Road schedule*

Thanks to all that showed for our last race of 2012- it went out with a great crowd of racers!! Our 2013 schedule is as follows:

Jan, 13
Feb. 3
Mar. 10
Apr. 28
May 5
June 2

Doors will open at 11am and racing at 2PM
Thank you to all that raced in 2012, and let's make 2013 even better!:thumbsup: John


----------



## littleT

jgullo53 said:


> Hello all, i was thinking of getting into VTA. i am a big carpet oval guy and wanted to try VTA. I bought one a few years ago and i think when i get home from this deployment i am giong to get another one. just wondering how the VTA crowd is down here, Beaver is my favorite oval track so i figured On-Road would be just as fun. does anyone know where i can get a VTA combo, just Tires, ESC, Motor??? thanks!!!


No idea on the combo. Maybe someone who races it can chime in, but when I show up there always seems to be at least a few VTAs.


----------



## Mike Peterson

littleT said:


> No idea on the combo. Maybe someone who races it can chime in, but when I show up there always seems to be at least a few VTAs.


Makin, in the gate thread is selling a total VTA outfit


----------



## RacewayJohn

Absolutely correct! It IS THE BEST DEAL IN R/C for Chuck's stuff, but Jeremy is currently in Iraq, Afghanistan, or ?? I wish he COULD take advantage of the great deal........ John


----------



## jgullo53

Afghanistan, yes haha. was just wondering if ppl are doing good with TC4s since it is so slow or are guys using the latest and greatest chassis out there? just seeing what i am going to get i plan on buying things slowly over the next 8 months haha...


----------



## raceace701

i have been using a tc3 with good results i put it 5th in the vta amain at this years indoor champs


----------



## jgullo53

no kidding... i actually have a tc3 at my house too haha with a blown front diff, but parts are still easy to get. i figured for how slow it goes chassis shouldnt really matter a whole ton...


----------



## RacewayJohn

*Sunday! Sunday! Sunday!!!!*

Yes, racing again this Sunday with a new course design (every 2 x racing) and the last chance to practice before Nashville (3rd leg of The Grand Slam Series). Be here:thumbsup: John


----------



## RacewayJohn

UPDATE!!!!!!!!!!! New course to run "Snowbirds" direction and be VERY similar to the 2012 'birds layout. Come and try your skills at some left-turn action!!!


----------



## cchambers

we will be racing this sunday the 3rd at beaver. hope to see a lot of you there


----------



## Lessen

Ill be making my way over for some stock touring action.


----------



## jgullo53

if anybody has a VTA setup or even just a car they wanna sell send me a PM here i might be interested looking for something post 2009 haha thanks...


----------



## Mackin

John, What's are the dates for your Grand Slam race?

thanks 
chuck


----------



## RICOTHOMAS

Folks,
I am selling my CRC car. all y'all know the car and have seen it run. Make me an offer before I post it.
Thanks


----------



## RacewayJohn

RICOTHOMAS said:


> Folks,
> I am selling my CRC car. all y'all know the car and have seen it run. Make me an offer before I post it.
> Thanks


CARFAX on that car comes back clean......Mike, I am guessing that you are On- Point with this decision? See you Sunday? John:thumbsup:


----------



## RacewayJohn

*Sunday sunday sunday!!!!!*

Racing again this Sunday with a pre- Super Bowl party during the race. Come out and get some laps in before the next Grand Slam Race in Springfield, Ohio in 2 weeks!!! John:wave:

Our Grand Slam race is scheduled for April 12, 13, 14 Flyer and hotel information to follow after Springfield- one race at a time.........:thumbsup:


----------



## RICOTHOMAS

RacewayJohn said:


> CARFAX on that car comes back clean......Mike, I am guessing that you are On- Point with this decision? See you Sunday? John:thumbsup:


Good car, just moving into an XTI for a change.
Gots to work Sunday or else I would be there.


----------



## Billy Hayden

Had a great time today and learned a lot! Thanks everyone who helped me out on my fist day of on-road!


----------



## Lessen

Looked pretty good out there Billy. See ya at the next one!


----------



## RICOTHOMAS

Is there racing or practice this Sunday?


----------



## Piz

No all of us Beaver guys are at the midwest grandslam this weekend


----------



## RICOTHOMAS

Hummmmmm

Another Beaverless weekend.


----------



## RacewayJohn

Hmmm.... the schedule reads March 10th for the next race date. This Sunday we will be at least 2 -4 drivers short because of other races/commitments. More people= more often. If we could hold/get a SOLID 15 or more per race day, then 3x a month would be next. To open and turn up heat, it is a minimum of $50.00 per day for the building. I would LOVE to have more races, really...... John


----------



## Lessen

I enjoy racing your way John. Only 30 min. longer drive than The Gate and always a solid TC crowd.


----------



## Adam B

How much far is your track from The Gate? I figure it takes 2 1/2 hours for me to get there, just wondering what the drive to your place is going to be.


----------



## Lessen

Adam, I live right off the turnpike so im directly en route to Beaver. For me its 50 min to The Gate and 80 to Beaver. Id say just over 2 hours maybe.


----------



## RacewayJohn

Adam, going the turnpike(s) to The Gate from here is about 109 miles. Just Google/Mapquest our address to find out for sure:

1216 4th Street
Beaver, PA 15009


----------



## Bigz84

Might have to make this trip out there on the 10th.

John, what time does racing start and roughly end? 4.5 hour hike might not be that bad if i could get out of there by 4pm ish.....

Bigz

never mind, found it a few pages back. racing starts at 2pm.... 2 or 3 qualifiers?


----------



## RacewayJohn

Todd, racing will be 2 rounds or 3 depending on what racers want.

This week though, we are having an unscheduled practice/ (pick up race?) on Sunday March 3 with the doors opening at 11AM, track time until 9:30ish. Hope most of you can make it. This allows one more day to get track time in before the Nats. John


----------



## cchambers

i plan on being there saturday


----------



## RacewayJohn

Well Chuck, things just got changed on me. Make it Sunday, the 3rd and you will see other racers. Saturday has been changed to SUNDAY this weekend for the unscheduled practice date. Sorry, John


----------



## cchambers

okay then i will be there sunday. doors still open at 11:00 am?


----------



## RacewayJohn

Yes Chuck, same Bat-Time, same Bat-Channel 
Leftover snacks will be served......?


----------



## RICOTHOMAS

Me and Tinker Bailes may come for practice. I will have my CRC car there for sale so if anybody is looking for one, hit me up.


----------



## jsrocket13

John what 12th class or classes are you running I just picked one up cheap and wanna try my hand at turning right also.


----------



## raceace701

17.5 1/12 would be the most popular


----------



## RacewayJohn

GREAT PRACTICE DAY YESTERDAY!! We could have raced, but most wanted to get their 3 ft. pits set and staged (for the Nats) and just play around with gearing and set-ups. Nice to see Mike, Dana, Ray, and our two news guys adding to the crowd. Next Sunday (10th) is a race day. Keep this layout, or change to a new, different one??? It has been 2x on this one...... just post up your opinions. Thanks, and hope to see EVERYONE Sunday!!! John


----------



## ~McSmooth~

RacewayJohn said:


> Keep this layout, or change to a new, different one??? It has been 2x on this one...... just post up your opinions.


New one, mainly to give the Nats guys a full straightaway to run on. I suppose it would also be closer to what you'll have for the Grand Salami race.

Also a reminder to set your clocks ahead an hour this Saturday night/Sunday morning.


----------



## cchambers

new one


----------



## raceace701

Whoes ready for there last bit of track time before the Nats this Sunday 

Bring out those minis


----------



## ~McSmooth~

I'm ready, but not for the Nats nor minis.

All I need are some tasty 12th scales, a cool buzz, and I'm fine.


----------



## RICOTHOMAS

1/12th scale roll call for Sunday.

Tinker Bailes
Me


----------



## Mike Peterson

yep yep.

what time?


----------



## Lessen

I believe doors @ 11; heats @ 2


----------



## raceace701

yep doors open at 11 racing starts at 2


----------



## RICOTHOMAS

I will have my CRC Xi with me. $75 and it goes home with a new owner


----------



## RICOTHOMAS

John,
Are we having another chipapalooza Sunday?


----------



## RacewayJohn

Sorry Mike, only 1 per season- chips & fixins' cost $$. See you tomorrow! John


----------



## ~McSmooth~

Nice race yesterday, everyone! Looking forward to the next race!


----------



## RICOTHOMAS

Was a good race as I got to see quite a bit of it stuck in a pipe!


----------



## cchambers

john is there any chance of a race before the grandslam?? like maybe on the 7th?


----------



## Piz

cchambers said:


> john is there any chance of a race before the grandslam?? like maybe on the 7th?


i second that !


----------



## littleT

What exactly is the schedule/dates for the Grand Slam race anyway?


----------



## Piz

Friday April 12th through Sunday April 13th Dont know the exact schedule , but Friday is a practice day , Sat is practice in the am and then 3 rounds of qualifing and sunday is rd 4 of quailifing and the mains .


----------



## Bigz84

*GS race #5*

can't wait to come run at this track and finish off this series. Should be some good racing that weekend.

John,
any idea of when a flier is going to be posted?


----------



## Miller Time

I talked to John the other day about this, he said he should have a flyer up any day


----------



## Bigz84

Miller Time said:


> I talked to John the other day about this, he said he should have a flyer up any day


thanks Miller. do you plan on racing every class again, or have a car in every class again w/ a (rent a driver)


----------



## Miller Time

Bigz84 said:


> thanks Miller. do you plan on racing every class again, or have a car in every class again w/ a (rent a driver)


I have no idea what I'm running,


----------



## RacewayJohn

Todd (& others) the GRand Slam flyer is almost done.

Is there any interest in racing this SATURDAY, because of Easter on Sunday? Next weekend (April 5,6,7) Sam & I will be in Toledo for the Weak Signals show and will not have races. Just checking for interest.......THANKS! John


----------



## cchambers

i would be there


----------



## RICOTHOMAS

I would try my dag gonniest.

I think Tinker Bailes would also.

Might even get Ben Beard to run TC


----------



## RacewayJohn

Well then...... Saturday it is.
Doors open at 3PM, racing before 6PM (5:00??) and PIZZA! arriving around 5:30PM. 2 heats / 1 mains and we should be DONE by 9PM at the latest. See you then! John


----------



## Piz

I should be able to make it


----------



## old_dude

John:
Are you going to do the three day or two day format for the GS race?

Ron M.


----------



## RacewayJohn

*Ask, and ye shall receive.....Beaver Bash Flyer*

Flyer for the 5th leg of the 2012-2013 Midwest Grand Slam, April 12, 13, 14 2013
Hope to see you here! John:thumbsup:


----------



## RacewayJohn

*Some more details...............*

Track is 80 x 35 feet. CRC Fasttrack2 Ozite; AMB RC3 Decoder MRT's welcome
34 pits trackside (4 foot wide; 1/2 of an 8' banquet table)with chairs
20+ additional pits on first floor available upon FULL trackside pits
2nd Floor location with electric stairlift for boxes, people, etc
Carpeted pits - no tire truing upstairs. Truing area provided on first floor.
Heated & Air-conditioned 
Table top electric provided/ Covered Tables too!
2 Bathrooms trackside WITH FANS!
Free FRESH-MADE POPCORN all weekend long:thumbsup:
Pop, snacks available all weekend. PIZZA brought in for dinner (pay per slice)
*****SXT 3.0 is ONLY COMPOUND allowed*****
Some hobby supplies available trackside
Approx. 12-15 food places in town; another 15-20 within 5 miles of track


----------



## RICOTHOMAS

I know I will sleep much better tonight knowing that those bathrooms have FANS!


----------



## old_dude

Thanks for the info on the GS race. I will get my entry in soon.


----------



## larry f sr

Thomas we know your getting older, maybe you should 
pit close to the bath rooms


----------



## larry f sr

see ya saturday
maybe a little late ??


----------



## RICOTHOMAS

larry f sr said:


> Thomas we know your getting older, maybe you should
> pit close to the bath rooms


Your only as old as you feel

I am old


----------



## cchambers

ok larry i will try to save you a pitt space


----------



## RICOTHOMAS

cchambers said:


> ok larry i will try to save you a pitt space


What about a penn st. space?


----------



## RacewayJohn

But then we would have to have a WVU space for H-Rob too!


----------



## Locks

So, for the GS race, do I need to get that entry form to John prior to the race or can I just fill it out and hand it in (along with appropriate monetary compensation) on the day of?

Also, for the Mini class... I'm looking into getting another one so I can run with my brother and sister (Maggie, aka Jellybean, and Duncan, aka Mr. Crash). What's the policy on 4wd Minis? Is it 'FWD/RWD or nothing' or is it 'anything goes so long as it's mini and has a silver can?' I'm looking at some RS4 Mini's and an Atomic VM-II mini. Keep in mind that for me having FWD/RWD/2WD/AWD/4WD/6WD still isn't going to make me even remotely competitive.

Btw does anyone have a spare mini they're looking to unload?


----------



## raceace701

i would prefer to see us keep to the tcs rules more or less (tamiya m chassis cars only m03,m04, m05, m06{EvilL} ) to keel the rules easy for everyone and consistant track to track but that just my thoughts its up to john 


by the way a mini rs4 is some what of a collector item these daysas they have been out of production for some time and replaced with the cup racer


----------



## raceace701

im in for mini 17.5 tc and possobly 17.2 1/12 scale for the grand slam race


----------



## Piz

I believe Minis are the tamiya M series chassis only , FWD or RWD , but no 4WD , Silver can motors , Basically TCS rules except you can use after market parts .

PS HPI minis RS4 are a completely different scale car


----------



## raceace701

actually the mini rs4 is m chassis sized and uses mini sized 55 and 60mm tires and has a 210mm wheel base and the micro rs4 is the 1/18 scale car which is much smaller


----------



## Locks

Moot point. Just got an M03 off Ebay.


----------



## cchambers

one week to we will be racing at the beav. 4/28/13 hope to see a good group of racers


----------



## RacewayJohn

*Sunday, sunday, sunday!!!!*

Yes Chuck- it's back to "normal" Beaver action this Sunday, with the doors at 11am and racing at 2PM.

** POLL** To those attending Sunday: Do you want the SAME track layout from the Beaver Bash, or do you want a totally different one this time?? Does not matter to me. If we run the same, then the next race day will be totally different. Lemme know............John:thumbsup:


----------



## mrbighead

RacewayJohn said:


> Yes Chuck- it's back to "normal" Beaver action this Sunday, with the doors at 11am and racing at 2PM.
> 
> ** POLL** To those attending Sunday: Do you want the SAME track layout from the Beaver Bash, or do you want a totally different one this time?? Does not matter to me. If we run the same, then the next race day will be totally different. Lemme know............John:thumbsup:


John its Willie, Julie and I are planning on coming since Julie doesn't work on sunday.


----------



## Miller Time

RacewayJohn said:


> Yes Chuck- it's back to "normal" Beaver action this Sunday, with the doors at 11am and racing at 2PM.
> 
> ** POLL** To those attending Sunday: Do you want the SAME track layout from the Beaver Bash, or do you want a totally different one this time?? Does not matter to me. If we run the same, then the next race day will be totally different. Lemme know............John:thumbsup:


Same Layout, :thumbsup:


----------



## RacewayJohn

Uhhhhhhh Ken, you even quoted the "TO THOSE ATTENDING" and........ LOL
Hope you can make it! John


----------



## Piz

Won't be there Sunday , but plan on being there on may 5th . For the mini races , go to www.hobbyking.com and check out the turnigy trakstar 21.5 motor they have for $32 with shipping it less than $40 total and I have heard they are a good fast 21.5 motor .


----------



## ~McSmooth~

Different layout.


----------



## Miller Time

RacewayJohn said:


> Uhhhhhhh Ken, you even quoted the "TO THOSE ATTENDING" and........ LOL
> Hope you can make it! John


If I wasn't leaving 2 days after that for Nats in Florida I'd be there.....that said I will be in Ft Wayne over the weekend...and if the wife makes me mad I might go racing. 

So beware the moustache could show up anywhere !!:dude:


----------



## Adam B

I won't be there, but my 2 cents would be continue with the same layout. It was very nice and you have a nice groove. Plus give John a break from changing things up.


----------



## cchambers

same layout


----------



## raceace701

same layout


----------



## RICOTHOMAS

I MAY run VTA Sunday. Roll call?


----------



## ~McSmooth~

I'll be there with my 12th, Mike!


----------



## mrbighead

John, I had blast the pizza was good also. I will have to make it down in June for that club race also.


----------



## cchambers

hi larry sorry you missed the race sunday. we had some real good racing. we only had 8 or 9 racers but most ran two classes. i will not make the race on the 5th due to a wedding in south carolina. the 5th is my travel day back home


----------



## RICOTHOMAS

It looks like I am out for racing the 5th as my son has a concert. Mike, I may ride down in the morning, let me know what time you will be there.


----------



## ~McSmooth~

I'll be there at 11. I'll gather up the Corally parts!


----------



## DougK

Do you guys have a link to the schedule ?

Thanks.


----------



## Piz

~McSmooth~ said:


> I'll be there at 11. I'll gather up the Corally parts!


When your digging through your parts see if you have a set of PHI steering servo mounts , I got Ryans PHI all put together for VTA but cant find the mounts anywhere


----------



## RacewayJohn

New track layout for this Sunday's race- much more Beaveresque than previous ones....


----------



## RICOTHOMAS

Mike PM


----------



## raceace701

13.5 tc will be out tomorrow in prep for the grand finally


----------



## Locks

Piz said:


> Won't be there Sunday , but plan on being there on may 5th . For the mini races , go to hobbyking and check out the turnigy trakstar 21.5 motor they have for $32 with shipping it less than $40 total and I have heard they are a good fast 21.5 motor .


They seem to be fresh out of that one... How are Thunder power and/or Schuur Speed motors?


----------



## Miller Time

Locks said:


> They seem to be fresh out of that one... How are Thunder power and/or Schuur Speed motors?


I have a practicaly new Thunder power 21.5, I can get it to John and you could pick it up at the Beaver. $40 shipped


----------



## cchambers

larry whats up you missed the last two races at beaver. i hope that everything is ok. hope to see you at next race june 2nd. i think that is next


----------



## larry f sr

Still here i just had alot going on at home and work.
Seems like the race days that are the wrong day for me.
I will be out of town on the next date also sorry to say.


----------



## Mackin

Don't forget about the Grand Finale at The Gate this weekend. Hope some of you can make it over.


----------



## Mike Peterson

see you on the 2nd!


----------



## Miller Time

consider yall selves warned:freak:


----------



## ~McSmooth~

Mike Peterson said:


> see you on the 2nd!


John, you better order an extra pizza and a case of Metamucil.


----------



## mrbighead

Mike Peterson said:


> see you on the 2nd![/QorderUOTE]
> 
> Iwill be there on june 2 also. Make sure yo order enough pizza it was good last time.


----------



## Mackin

As of now I plan on being there on the 2nd.


----------



## Miller Time

Damn I might have to be there on the second to give Willie another chance, and to show Mackin how an F1 should run.....  Unless Mackin brings BBQ, then I promise to be good


----------



## Chaz955i

Anyone planning on running 17.5 TC?


----------



## ~McSmooth~

Chaz955i said:


> Anyone planning on running 17.5 TC?


The 2 classes you can count on at the Beav is 17.5 TC and Mini Cooper.

VTA has a 95% success rate as well.


----------



## Chaz955i

Thanks McSmooth. See you all on the 2nd. :thumbsup:


----------



## sg1

~McSmooth~ said:


> The 2 classes you can count on at the Beav is 17.5 TC and Mini Cooper.
> 
> VTA has a 95% success rate as well.


What about 1/12 17.5 ???


----------



## Mike Peterson

sg1 said:


> What about 1/12 17.5 ???


yep I'll do that too..


TC 17.5
1/12 17.5


----------



## ~McSmooth~

sg1 said:


> What about 1/12 17.5 ???


I'll be running that. Sometimes we race. Sometimes it's just me.


----------



## Mike Peterson

I will also have a few of the new Trinity Killshot motors for sale this week, if anyone is intrested...


----------



## Mackin

BBQ? That's a possibility.


----------



## RICOTHOMAS

Maybe you can cook out on John's smoking deck.


----------



## Adam B

What time do doors open, and what time are you guys usually out of there?


----------



## DougK

Adam B said:


> What time do doors open, and what time are you guys usually out of there?


And what classes do you guys run? Do you have a Novice class? 

Thanks Doug K.


----------



## RacewayJohn

Doors open at eleven races at two. Races end about six.
Classes are stock touring , twelfth stock , VTA , mini coopers , and.......?


----------



## Adam B

I will kick it around. That would put me home around 10:30-11ish. Kinda stinks I would have more time on the road driving a 1:1 scale car then on the track playing with my 1:10 scale.


----------



## Bigz84

Adam B said:


> I will kick it around. That would put me home around 10:30-11ish. Kinda stinks I would have more time on the road driving a 1:1 scale car then on the track playing with my 1:10 scale.


my thoughts exactly. love to come and race, but can't convice myself to only race for around 6 hours and drive for 8. i rec'd permission to come and play, but the drive, man the drive, for only 1 day race. this sucks.....


----------



## old_dude

I plan on being there with the F1 and the WGT.


----------



## sg1

For the kids that may run 1/12....
Do you guys plan on using the D3.5 or running a legal motor?


----------



## ~McSmooth~

We run the D3.5


----------



## RacewayJohn

Wayne, in answer to your question- the motor WAS legal once, and a WHOLE bunch of racers (here) bought them. Basically, a 17.5 motor is legal in 17.5 class, a 13.5 motor is legal in 13.5 class, etc. I am (Schurr) that even this motor is legal.....
If we ever have a nationals here in Beaver, then the motors will be illegal.


----------



## littleT

I'll be there.


----------



## Chaz955i

Good time at The Beav. Haven't been there in a while and John has really done a nice job with the revamp. Good facility and great people.


----------



## Mackin

Sorry I couldn't make it.


----------



## ~McSmooth~

John handed out updated summer schedules yesterday. The upcoming On-Road race dates are:

June 30
July 28
August 18
September 22


----------



## Mike Peterson

Had a great time once again at the beaver!


----------



## ~McSmooth~

Mike Peterson said:


> Had a great time once again at the beaver!


Indeed. It's always fun squeezing lots of dudes into the Beaver.


----------



## Piz

~McSmooth~ said:


> John handed he out updated summer schedules yesterday. The upcoming On-Road race dates are:
> 
> June 30
> July 28
> August 18
> September 22


 
July 28th is the UF1 race at the Gate


----------



## Chaz955i

Piz said:


> July 28th is the UF1 race at the Gate


Might work fine for those who do not race F1.


----------



## raceace701

http://www.rctech.net/forum/racing-...s-du-jackson-8-03-04-2013-a.html#post12225943

2013 24 heurs du Jackson 

So who's up for some sleep deprivation


----------



## Piz

raceace701 said:


> http://www.rctech.net/forum/racing-...s-du-jackson-8-03-04-2013-a.html#post12225943
> 
> 2013 24 heurs du Jackson
> 
> So who's up for some sleep deprivation


Totally sucks that's the same days as the TCS race in Maryland


----------



## littleT

I'm in!


----------



## jgullo53

~McSmooth~ said:


> John handed out updated summer schedules yesterday. The upcoming On-Road race dates are:
> 
> June 30
> July 28
> August 18
> September 22


was just going to post this question haha, thanks!!!


----------



## Mike Peterson

littleT said:


> I'm in!


? for what?


----------



## ~McSmooth~

Mike Peterson said:


> ? for what?


Another Mike Sandwich!


----------



## raceace701

Anyone interested in the 24 hr race please send me a valid e mail so I can keep everyone up to date on the rules team meetings and entry fees and travel plans

My e mail is [email protected]


----------



## cchambers

RACE DAY SUNDAY JUNE 30 i plan on being there sedan and vta


----------



## larry f sr

see ya sunday


----------



## Lessen

John, you got any Sweeps in stock?


----------



## RacewayJohn

Josh, currently out of 1/10th scale premounts, but going to get some more soon......
See you Sunday????


----------



## Lessen

RacewayJohn said:


> See you Sunday????


Yep, that's the plan.

What time do doors open again?


----------



## cchambers

doors open at 11 am


----------



## Lessen

Thank you sir!


----------



## littleT

I'll be there too.


----------



## raceace701

Ill be there with a gift for mr muscles


----------



## Lessen

You guys running 13.5 also?


----------



## raceace701

Me Scott an ray if he shows run 13.5


----------



## Lessen

Thanks to all those who helped me find the hardware I littered all over the track  A shame I couldn't get in the main. Car was setup pretty nice once I got it fixed. See ya'll again soon!


----------



## kvpgh

It's been a lonngggg time, but i'll be back in some form on Sunday! See you all there!


----------



## cchambers

i will be there


----------



## ~McSmooth~

I'll be there to harrass Kerry as well.


----------



## jgullo53

hope everyone is bringing their VTA cars too next race, i SHOULD be there, cant wait!!!


----------



## cchambers

i will be there vta and sedan


----------



## Scott H

I'm sadden to say that yesterday we lost my dad suddenly due to a heart attack. I lost my best friend and the racing world lost a good man.
R.I.P. Dad you will be missed.


----------



## Kid Kahuna

Scott,
Our sincere condolences and prayers for you and family.
North East Micro Assoc.


----------



## CarbonJoe

Sorry to hear that, Scott. No matter what track or event we went to, if your Dad was there, regardless of the the race results, we were guaranteed to at least have a good time. He will be missed.

Godspeed, Bob.


----------



## sg1

Sorry to here about your dad, Scott. He will be missed. 
-Wayne


----------



## Lohrr1

Scott, really sorry to hear about your dad, I always enjoyed talking to him whenever I ran on road. He will definitely be missed.
Rick


----------



## Mackin

So sorry Scott. Your dad was a great guy.


----------



## Bigz84

Sorry to hear that Scott. He was a great man to be around.


----------



## RICOTHOMAS

Scott and Dan,
Words cannot express my sorrow for you both and entire family. Your dad was a great man and alot of fun. He was always in a great mood and would help with anything possible. Please accept my deepest sympathy and let me know if there is anything I can do.


----------



## Torinogt1971

Sorry to hear about your dad, He was a good guy.


----------



## RacewayJohn

*From Pittsburgh Post Gazette*

ROBERT M. "BOB" HARTMAN
1949 - 2013 | Obituary HARTMAN
ROBERT M. "BOB"
63, of Venetia, PA, passed away August 6, 2013 at Upper St. Clair Hospital. He was born October 19, 1949 in Huntington, WV, the son of James E. and Mary Lou (Gallagher) Hartman. Bob was raised in Kittanning and received his Master's degree in chemistry from the University of Pittsburgh. After graduating, he relocated to the South Hills area and began working for Consol Energy, where he stayed for 35 years. Bob was proud of his work there as an Environment Permits Manager, and in January retired from the only place he ever worked. He was of the Presbyterian faith, and bowling and racing electric remote control cars were two of his favorite hobbies. Bob was also an avid fan of baseball and the Pittsburgh Pirates, he played baseball as a child, and through his adult life enjoyed the opportunity to coach and referee games. Above all, Bob loved spending time with family, especially his children and grandchildren. He will be deeply missed by his mother, Mary Lou Hartman of West Kittanning; three sons, Scott Hartman and companion, Kristy Ieraci of Canonsburg, Tim Hartman and wife, Kelli of Hilliard, OH, and Dan Hartman and wife, Meghan of McMurray; grandchildren, Mia Hartman and Ciara Ieraci; brothers, David Hartman and wife, Kathleen of Kittanning, and John Hartman and wife, Nevin of Richmond, VA; sister, Suzanne Miller and husband, Mike of Upper St. Clair; and pet cat, Gizmo. He was preceded in death by his father. Friends will be received from 2-4 and 6-8 p.m. on Thursday, August 8, 2013 at the BEINHAUER FUNERAL HOME, 2828 Washington Road, McMurray, PA. Additional visitation will be from 10 a.m. until the time of funeral services at 11 a.m. on Friday, August 9, 2013 at Bauer Funeral Home, 515 N. McKean Street, Kittanning, PA, with the Rev. David Caves, Jr. officiating. Burial will follow in the Kittanning Cemetery, Kittanning, PA. Arrangements are being handled by BAUER FUNERAL HOME AND CREMATION SERVICES, INC. To leave an online condolence for Bob's family, visit:
www.bauerfuneral.com
Send condolences at post-gazette.com/gb
Published in Pittsburgh Post-Gazette on August 8, 2013


----------



## larry f sr

To: Scott and the whole Family of Bob Hartman
I am very sorry to here of your loss, 
Bob was a happy go lucky kind of guy all the time. 
Bob will be missed


----------



## LOQUTUS

sorry to hear about you dad. he was a funny guy. I always enjoyed racing with him.


----------



## cchambers

sorry to hear about your dad scott he and i raced each other for years. i will miss him


----------



## jgullo53

look forward to racing tomorrow!!! hope to see lots of VTA cars!!!


----------



## jgullo53

what time doors opening tomorrow???


----------



## larry f sr

I will bring my VTA


----------



## RacewayJohn

Jeremy (& others) it will great to see you again! The doors open at 11am and the racing starts at 2PM. See you ...sunday, Sunday, SUNDAY!!!! John


----------



## jgullo53

had a blast yesterday, thanks again to everyone for the help and advice to a new Touring car/ road course guy! thanks again to john for letting Max run the mini car, thanks!!!


----------



## Piz

John, do you have a fall schedule made up yet ?


----------



## larry f sr

John 
do we have any idea when we are going to race again ??


----------



## Team T2C

Piz said:


> John, do you have a fall schedule made up yet ?


??? me too


----------



## Piz

I know the last day of the summer schedule John had way back when , is supposed to be this Sunday the 22nd , unless I hear otherwise I am planning on beinng there.


----------



## RacewayJohn

Hello , yes ad Mike Piz said , this Sunday we are racing. The new Fall/Winter schedule has been made , no time to post yet. Onroad will be 2x a month. Come Sunday for printed copies , or I will try to post when I get out of a limo at a good time. (Driver) not passenger. .....


----------



## ~McSmooth~

Will be there too


----------



## Mike Peterson

humm.....I might show my ugly mug. If I get all my work done...


----------



## RICOTHOMAS

Got to werks


----------



## dbailes

Since Mike has to work I think I will come down.


----------



## raceace701

ill be there with some fast and slow cars


----------



## RICOTHOMAS

dbailes said:


> Since Mike has to work I think I will come down.


Holy Crap,
Tinker Bailes is coming out of hibernation?


----------



## RICOTHOMAS

Will pizza be in, hot and available this Sunday?


----------



## RacewayJohn

Mmmmmm......could be.......... since we have none left of the 105 slices from Sunday's oval race....  John


----------



## RICOTHOMAS

Roll Call
VTA


----------



## cchambers

i will be there vta and tc stock


----------



## RICOTHOMAS

Racing this weekend?


----------



## ~McSmooth~

RICOTHOMAS said:


> Racing this weekend?


Yep!

I'll be there for the first couple of hours with the new F1 car.


----------



## Piz

~McSmooth~ said:


> Yep!
> 
> I'll be there for the first couple of hours with the new F1 car.


ditto


----------



## RICOTHOMAS

Bring dem VTA's out, Ben is bringing his.


----------



## raceace701

ill blow the dust off of mine


----------



## Piz

raceace701 said:


> ill blow the dust off of mine


 I will have that 25.5 for you sunday


----------



## cchambers

i hope that you guys are in for nov 3rd my son said he would be there. i will be there also


----------



## littleT

I am planning on showing up. I think I should get at least _one_ practice in before the Champs.


----------



## Chrisgt2

I should be making my debut....


----------



## bobbyh808

What time is the race Sunday?


----------



## Lessen

I believe Beaver is typically doors @ 11; racing @ 2. Something like that I think.


----------



## raceace701

Yes that is correct doors open at 11 racing at 2


----------



## ~McSmooth~

Speaking of times, don't forget to set your clocks back an hour on Saturday night.


----------



## Mike Peterson

littleT said:


> I am planning on showing up. I think I should get at least _one_ practice in before the Champs.


crap,now I have to pratice twice as hard.....


----------



## littleT

Just rebuild that diff and you will be fine


----------



## jscycles

what classes are you running there?
what are the tires being used?


----------



## raceace701

we run a little of everything
17.5 TC
13.5 TC
VTA
F1
17.5 1/12
13.5 1/12 

TC runs any rubber tire jaco blues and sweep true blues are most popular


----------



## jscycles

are they running the 10th. tomorrow.


----------



## Piz

no next onroad is next sunday the 17th


----------



## raceace701

winter schedule

Nov 17
Dec 15
Jan 5
Jan 26
Feb 9
March 2
March 23

April 12-13 Beaver bash 2 day race


----------



## Lessen

Sweet. Racing on my birthday!


----------



## RICOTHOMAS

April sure seems like a LONG way away.


----------



## Stealth_RT

I might be there Sunday for VTA again, if Mike and/or Ben are going to be there to run VTA as well. Ben has a thing Saturday night, and isn't sure yet. And Mike, well, who knows with Mike. :wave:


----------



## RICOTHOMAS

Nobody does.
Are you doubting Thomas?


----------



## littleT

I can't speak for The Pro above, but I plan on attending for some 12th scale action.


----------



## Chrisgt2

Maybe we will have another good crowd! Felt like old times with us all there


----------



## RacewayJohn

Chirs, it IS a good possibility, and YES it felt like "old times". BTW, WHO are you calling "old"??

CABLE TV is NOW trackside. STEELERs game tomorrow at 1PM, for those who want to watch. See you then!! John


----------



## bobbyh808

What time should I be there tomorrow?


----------



## Lessen

Hmmm...


----------



## cchambers

doors open at 11:00 racing about 2:00


----------



## bobbyh808

:lol:


Lessen said:


> Hmmm...


----------



## Lessen

Dang Bobby, up early too?  I think I'm gonna be able to make it over.

Bobby, you got a 13.5 car yet?


----------



## bobbyh808

Lessen said:


> Dang Bobby, up early too?  I think I'm gonna be able to make it over.
> 
> Bobby, you got a 13.5 car yet?[/QU
> 
> Getting one soon can't wait. On my way to beaver now.


----------



## Lessen

Cool bro, see you in a bit.


----------



## bobbyh808

Lessen said:


> Cool bro, see you in a bit.


Hey can you remember the address to the track.


----------



## CarbonJoe

1216 4th Street
Beaver, Pennsylvania 15009


----------



## bobbyh808

Thanks Joe


----------



## RICOTHOMAS

Good times today.
Quite a few racers also.
Some new faces.
Even some old faces.


----------



## ~McSmooth~

Hope I can get an "excused absence" for missing today. The Steelers game was a good one!


----------



## martian 710

~McSmooth~ said:


> Hope I can get an "excused absence" for missing today. The Steelers game was a good one!


Them "good ones" have been few and far between lately!!!


----------



## Lessen

I don't get over there often, but it's always a good time and valuable experience when I do. Thanks John!


----------



## RICOTHOMAS

Happy Thanksgiving to all, bump to the top.


----------



## cchambers

time to get ready for racing on the 15th


----------



## RICOTHOMAS

cchambers said:


> time to get ready for racing on the 15th


Why, is it the 14th?


----------



## ~McSmooth~

RICOTHOMAS said:


> Why, is it the 14th?


No, Chuck just needs a little extra time to get warmed up.


----------



## cchambers

my schedule says the 14th is oval and the15th is on road??


----------



## RICOTHOMAS

Your schedule is right Chuck. I gave a feeble attempt at humor with the inference that I only prepare for racing the day before.


----------



## RICOTHOMAS

Guys,
Good chance I am selling my trusty Airtronics M11 with Spekrum module. I will also throw in a few receivers. Let me know if interested.


----------



## RICOTHOMAS

OK Chuck... NOW you can get ready for racing on the 15th.


----------



## cchambers

we had a good turnout sunday the 15th. just a note that the race for jan 5th has been changed to jan 12th because that weekend is the grandslam series race in fort wayne ind. we all missed you larry


----------



## Piz

who's Larry ?


----------



## RICOTHOMAS

Fairtrace Sr.


----------



## larry f sr

Sorry missed the last race had a trip to the Hospital (ok) minor work
see you next race day.
Jan 5th
Larry F


----------



## larry f sr

Thomas getting a real radio or just moving in to the 80s


----------



## RICOTHOMAS

Hope all s well Larry.
Stepping up to a Magnum Jr.


----------



## cchambers

larry next race has been moved from the 5th to the 12th jan


----------



## cchambers

hi everyone have a merry christmas and a happy new year see you all on the 12th


----------



## kvpgh

Hi all,
I hope everyone had a good Christmas and has a great new year. 

It looks like 2014 is the year I'll be getting back into things. I need some help figuring out what I need to buy to get myself back up to speed. I made a list last time I was at the track, but it's incomplete and want to make sure I order the right stuff. Also, direct links would be greatly appreciated.

Going to run my RDX phi, and the old RDX as VTA

For the Phi:
Lipo Battery (suggestions?) Also, what is needed to mount this in the RDX cars?
Deans Plugs(bought a pack)
Lipo Charger(done)
Killshot Trinity Motor (not sure which one to pick)
Jaco Rubberz Sweep 32(not sure where to get these and what colors)
Hobbywing Speed Control & program box (which version speed control?)
SXT 3.0 Tire Compound
Anything else i'm missing?

For the RDX VTA:
J71 Javelin Body
Novak Speed Combo (Is this the right one link

HPI Tires/Rims 4793(26mm)front 4797(31mm)rear
Anything else i'm missing?

Thanks in Advance!


----------



## CarbonJoe

I wouldn't get that Novak combo. Get a Novak Ballistic 25.5, and a Hobbywing Justock. For Stock TC, either the Justock, or a v3.1 Stock Spec for the ESC. Hard to beat the Justock for $50. You'll mosy likely need a spur for baoth cars that can get you to around a 3.8 FDR ((spur / pinion) * internal pulley ratio) = FDR. For example, (on an Xray) ((96 / 48) * 1.9) = 3.8 FDR.


----------



## kvpgh

Thanks Joe
Do you think it's worth it to upgrade to the v3.1 for Stock TC?

Please make sure I have these correct:
For Stock TC
http://www.hobbywing.com/product_show.asp?id=289

For VTA:
SC http://www.hobbywing.com/product_show.asp?id=250
Motor http://teamnovak.com/products/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=519


----------



## CarbonJoe

kvpgh said:


> Thanks Joe
> Do you think it's worth it to upgrade to the v3.1 for Stock TC?
> 
> Please make sure I have these correct:
> For Stock TC
> http://www.hobbywing.com/product_show.asp?id=289
> 
> For VTA:
> SC http://www.hobbywing.com/product_show.asp?id=250
> Motor http://teamnovak.com/products/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=519


Yes, those are the ESCs. If John can't get them for you, you can get them direct from the distributor, /http://www.falconsekido.com/ The bonus if you get it from them is 2x the warranty. 

I like the Stock Spec since it has a ESC mounted soft switch, so that's one less thing to mount / get in the way.

Not sure what the "Boss" edition offers over the standard Ballistic 25.5.


----------



## kvpgh

Everything has been ordered! See you guys on the 12th


----------



## RacewayJohn

Hey Kerry! Yes, RACING on the 12th (put back one week because of the Grand Slam date in Fort Wayne changing)
See you Sunday, Sunday, SUNDAY!!!! for FUN, Racing, Food (pizza), Racing, and Friends


----------



## ~McSmooth~

When it's cold outside, you just can't beat a day of cars, food, and a warm Beaver.


----------



## RacewayJohn

Don't forget- CABLE TV as well!!
So much for so little $$


----------



## raceace701

ill be there to debug the new car


----------



## RICOTHOMAS

I'll be there for the warm Beaver.


----------



## RICOTHOMAS

Great racing today with tremendous competition. Fun as always.


----------



## clarkwhoracing

Is there a website for the track?

What time do you normally wrap up on Sunday? Will have a 2.5 hr drive or so.

What kind of turn outs for WGT and 1/12 scale.


----------



## RICOTHOMAS

No to the website.
We normally wrap up around 7 but we ran late today with almost 30 racers, 3 rounds and mains, finished around 8:30 pm
1/12th is up and down, we had only three today but the competition was fierce, we have had 8 or so in the past.
WGT is a no right now, seedan 17.5 and VTA were the two bigger classes today.


----------



## cchambers

ok everybody just 6 days to race day at the beav jan 26th


----------



## RICOTHOMAS

Time to get ready Chuck?


----------



## cchambers

yes mike i have parts ordered i hope they make it
parts or no parts i will be there


----------



## larry f sr

I will be there


----------



## RacewayJohn

*Race tomorrow! Jan. 26th*



clarkwhoracing said:


> Is there a website for the track?
> 
> What time do you normally wrap up on Sunday? Will have a 2.5 hr drive or so.
> 
> What kind of turn outs for WGT and 1/12 scale.


Clark, thanks for your post, and THANKS to Mike Thomas for responding.
Right now, we don't have a website- talked about it, but not yet.
We have a FACEBOOK page: The Raceway / The Crawlspace in Beaver
Unfortunately, WGT has not been very popular here (I even had one), but 17.5 Touring and VTA really are the biggest classes here, with 1/12 17.5 holding it's own in 3rd for attendance. Minis have fallen off the radar screen and USGT never came out of the paddock. Hope this helps! John:wave:


----------



## ~McSmooth~

Tomorrow will be a great day to be inside a warm, cozy Beaver!

Also, with the cable hooked up, we can watch the last 3 hrs of the 24 Hours of Daytona!


----------



## Piz

RacewayJohn said:


> Clark, thanks for your post, and THANKS to Mike Thomas for responding.
> Right now, we don't have a website- talked about it, but not yet.
> We have a FACEBOOK page: The Raceway / The Crawlspace in Beaver
> Unfortunately, WGT has not been very popular here (I even had one), but 17.5 Touring and VTA really are the biggest classes here, with 1/12 17.5 holding it's own in 3rd for attendance. Minis have fallen off the radar screen and USGT never came out of the paddock. Hope this helps! John:wave:


 How could you forget the rapidly growing f1 class !


----------



## RacewayJohn

Friendly reminder: Sunday, Sunday, SUNDAY!!! Doors at 11am be here!!!!
Why you want to be anywhere else? Light snacks will be served. John.


----------



## cchambers

i will be there


----------



## cchambers

the last i heard john has added feb 23 as the next race at beaver. i am sure john will let us know for sure when he gets back from the grandslam race.


----------



## RacewayJohn

Yes Chuck, actually the RACERS asked for an additional race date. 
This Sunday, Feb. 23 will be that day. We are also racing the next weekend as well, but with a new track picture then. 
See everyone THIS SUNDAY!!! John


----------



## cchambers

i will be there tc 17.5 and vta my son also will be there vta


----------



## cchambers

hey larry we missed you sunday the 23rd we will be racing this sunday the 2nd hope you can make it chuck


----------



## RICOTHOMAS

Come and see the new fast guy in 17.5 sedan, his name is Raymond Chambers....LOL


----------



## Chrisgt2

*Sale!*

I have some motors, batteries, speed controls for sale

(2) 7200mah 2S ProMatch team packs, like new, purchased late November $50ea

At least one D3.5 17.5 motor $50

Tekin 13.5 $30

LRP Flow Works Team $125

LRP SXX TC Spec V2 w/updated BEC Board $75


----------



## cchambers

chris i will take a battery. see you sunday
chuck


----------



## Chrisgt2

Ok Chuck, see ya there!


----------



## larry f sr

Chris
Interested in the Flow


----------



## Piz

id be interested in the sxx


----------



## Chrisgt2

Ok Larry, pm'd you

Piz, you can pm me about it.


----------



## Piz

Ill talk to u at the track tomorrow


----------



## Chrisgt2

Ok, who are you? Lol


----------



## RICOTHOMAS

Guys,
I need a set of 1/12th scale douche tubes. If you have an extra set, bring them to the track, I will buy them.
Thanks


----------



## Torinogt1971

What is the schedule for the rest of the season?

Thanks.


----------



## cchambers

the next race date is march 23rd then the beaver bash april 12 and 13 the new schedule is not out yet


----------



## RICOTHOMAS

Next race date?


----------



## Chrisgt2

Selling my newly purchased HobbyWing v3.1 1S speed control. Only run at the snowbirds and once at Johns

$140


----------



## RICOTHOMAS

I may also be selling my RDX VTA.
You all know it
You all love it.
Let me know if you are interested.


----------



## RacewayJohn

RICOTHOMAS said:


> Next race date?


Did you LOSE that piece of paper with the season dates on it? It's just like the stack of them on the bulletin board where the heat sheets are.....:wave:

Anyway, the next race date is Sunday March 23rd (the weekend BEFORE the Grand SLAM final race in Grand Rapids)

See you then!!! John:thumbsup:


----------



## RacewayJohn

*Beaver BASH CHANGED*

Due to conflicts with TSA (Technology Students' Association STATE FINAL in 7 Springs) the Beaver bash will be moved.
RACING will STILL BE SUNDAY, APRIL 13, 2014 as a "normal" race day.


New schedule for Spring & Summer will be out shortly.:thumbsup:


----------



## Torinogt1971

What rubber tires work best in 17.5 sedan?


----------



## RICOTHOMAS

Torinogt1971 said:


> What rubber tires work best in 17.5 sedan?


Most people run round black, ones :thumbsup:


----------



## Torinogt1971

RICOTHOMAS said:


> Most people run round black, ones :thumbsup:


 
With glue being optional??????????????


----------



## Stealth_RT

Torinogt1971 said:


> With glue being optional??????????????


Glue only adds rotating mass and slows you down.


----------



## Chrisgt2

The Sweep tires run well. Solaris have more steering if needed


----------



## ~McSmooth~

So...

anyone besides me and Mr. Thomas going to run 1/12 this Sunday?

Or is it just more of the ladies' class (VTA)? :tongue:

Come on Tortoricci, you curly-headed freak!


----------



## RICOTHOMAS

~McSmooth~ said:


> So...
> 
> anyone besides me and Mr. Thomas going to run 1/12 this Sunday?
> 
> Or is it just more of the ladies' class (VTA)? :tongue:
> 
> Come on Tortoricci, you curly-headed freak!


LOL....I will text Tinker Bailes and see if I can get his lazy ass out.


----------



## Torinogt1971

RICOTHOMAS said:


> LOL....I will text Tinker Bailes and see if I can get his lazy ass out.


Good luck with that.........


----------



## RICOTHOMAS

Paging curly-headed freak


----------



## larry f sr

Thomas do you still need tubes ????????


----------



## RICOTHOMAS

Of what, toothpaste?


----------



## Torinogt1971

Chris, What body do you run in 17.5 Sedan?


----------



## raceace701

mazda speed 6


----------



## Chrisgt2

I sometimes run the HB Subaru Legacy Type C if I need a more aggressive turn in. Otherwise I run the MazdaSpeed 6


----------



## Torinogt1971

Thanks


----------



## Chrisgt2

Mr Eric Chambers, I got my new VTA battery. 

You can stop whining now!!! Lol :tongue:


----------



## Torinogt1971

So you will be even faster now?????????


----------



## Chrisgt2

Lol. Idk.... Only a 30c pack with Super Low internal resistance.


----------



## cchambers

racing this weekend april 13th


----------



## larry f sr

any one out there


----------



## ~McSmooth~

I'll be there Sunday to race SuperStock ClodBuster and Vintage UniMog


----------



## Piz

~McSmooth~ said:


> I'll be there Sunday to race SuperStock ClodBuster and Vintage UniMog


I cant be there , but if I were I would be racing mod sand scorcher


----------



## Chrisgt2

I should be there. Wife works, I'll have the kids


----------



## ~McSmooth~

Don't go to the Spider-Man movie on Sunday. Racing at the Beav is much more entertaining!


Also, there are two upcoming events that don't interfere with everybody's Beaver fun.


On May 31-June 1, Red Mosquito Raceway (Batavia, OH) is having their Spring Shootout race. Saturday practice, Sunday race. 17.5 TC, 17.5 12th, USGT, and VTA. $20 first class, $5 additional


On June 28, Bill Jeric from Tuning Haus will be at the Gate to sponsor/support a one-day event. F1, USGT, and VTA. Track will be built using the red/white curbs, ice, and dots. More info is coming.


----------



## RacewayJohn

*Racing THIS SUNDAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Thanks for the bump-up Mike! Yes, wait until Redbox or PPV get it- just come racing this Sunday and get your Beav' fix. Cable TV will be on so you don't miss the action of the Pittsburgh Great Race, Pirates game or Penguins playoff game (if we race that long- if not...?)


----------



## RacewayJohn

Birthdays this week- Snookie & Raymond.....OOPS! shouldn't have mentioned....LOL


----------



## ~McSmooth~

Another endorsement for The Raceway from Mrs. Smooth:

"I have never been afraid to sit on the toilet at John's track."


----------



## Piz

~McSmooth~ said:


> Another endorsement for The Raceway from Mrs. Smooth:
> 
> "I have never been afraid to sit on the toilet at John's track."


That's Because she Never had to use it after h rob


----------



## RICOTHOMAS

~McSmooth~ said:


> Another endorsement for The Raceway from Mrs. Smooth:
> 
> "I have never been afraid to sit on the toilet at John's track."


I have never heard an endorsement about anything based on a wife's BM.

Kinda scary...LOLOL


----------



## cchambers

i talked to mike wise he says he will be at the beav on may 18th


----------



## ~McSmooth~

cchambers said:


> i talked to mike wise he says he will be at the beav on may 18th



I'll be wearing my singlet!


----------



## RacewayJohn

*Race SUNDAY, SUNDAY, SUNDAY! 5/18 doors @ 11am*

Yes, a new "Beaver Course" will be down for Sunday- come and run it in!! See you then! John:thumbsup:


----------



## littleT

I'm planning on showing up


----------



## ~McSmooth~

littleT said:


> I'm planning on showing up


Great! I'll bring my 1/12 then. Trying to talk Wise into bringing his too.


----------



## raceace701

results from the inaugural western Pennsylvania 1/12 stock championships presented by The Raceway at Beaver 

1st Little T
2nd McSmooth (TQ)
3rd Mr. Franchise


----------



## ~McSmooth~

So who's going to run what on Sunday?

Are we going to have the Western PA Summer Kick-off VTA Memorial Cup race?


----------



## larry f sr

Smooth is Beaver racing on the 8th ??????????????
i have been out touch


----------



## ~McSmooth~

larry f sr said:


> Smooth is Beaver racing on the 8th ??????????????
> i have been out touch


Yes, sir!


----------



## cchambers

is anybody going racing sunday at beaver???????


----------



## Chrisgt2

I'll be there!


----------



## RacewayJohn

***** RACE scheduled for this Sunday JUNE 22 has been CANCELLED*****
Racing for July, August will be as scheduled. Sorry for the last minute notice/inconvenience. John & Sam


----------



## cchambers

we need to have people back to racing at the beav. the next race date is july 6th lets get together and have a race hope to see everyone there


----------



## RacewayJohn

*Racing this SUNDAY, Sunday, SUNDAY!!!!!*

Yes, Chuck we DO NEED more to come and race (starting this Sunday). I know it's summertime, but 1x-2x a month IN AIR CONDITIONING? To race ??
I again apologize for the last-minute cancellation of the last race weekend, but I was needed to help drive/pit man/ water box setter for Brent in Canada.
Hope to see everyone:thumbsup: John


----------



## ~McSmooth~

I'll be there.

I'd also like to invite all racers to litter Chuck Chambers' shiny new pit board with decals.


----------



## ~McSmooth~

Anybody interested in doing this?

https://sites.google.com/site/nationalusvtapoints/

Just $15 to join, and we only need 5 entires to get points.

I know we have the VTA numbers. USGT perhaps this fall?


----------



## Chrisgt2

USGT is fun! Still fast, but great racing


----------



## larry f sr

sorry won't be able to make this one wife in and out of hospital
all this week, all is ok.


----------



## RICOTHOMAS

I hope all is well Larry.


----------



## raceace701

I wouldn't mind giving rcgt a shot all my 17.5s are illegal now anyway


----------



## Lessen

~McSmooth~ said:


> Anybody interested in doing this?
> 
> https://sites.google.com/site/nationalusvtapoints/
> 
> Just $15 to join, and we only need 5 entires to get points.
> 
> I know we have the VTA numbers. USGT perhaps this fall?


I think USGT may be a constant points class at The Gate as well. Mackin and myself are already registered.


----------



## crispy

Hey all,

I travel regularly to Cranberry Twp. and I just found this thread that says there is a track in Beaver. Go figure. 

Is there a website or something that I can check to see the schedule and the classes run?

Might make my trips to the in-laws more enjoyable if I can plan them around some on-road racing...

Thanks,


----------



## ~McSmooth~

The next race is scheduled for August 10. That's all for August. 

John (track owner) is working on the schedule for September through December.


----------



## crispy

How about a "Day After Thanksgiving" trophy race? 

I'm always there over Thanksgiving...


----------



## cchambers

Mcsmooth is there a race on aug 3rd??? that is what is on my list also the 10th


----------



## RacewayJohn

*August race date change*

The next (only) race date in AUGUST will be AUGUST 10. 
A new track design will be set up. 
Hope to see YOU then!! John:thumbsup:


----------



## Chrisgt2

crispy said:


> How about a "Day After Thanksgiving" trophy race?
> 
> I'm always there over Thanksgiving...


That is when the US Indoor Champs are held. Won't be anyone around!


----------



## Mackin

Club race at The Gate on Sat. Open practice on Sun 8-4. C'mon over!


----------



## RacewayJohn

*Racing this Sunday, SUNDAY, SUNDAY!!!!!!!!!!!*

Thanks Chuck! We are racing THIS Sunday, so c'mon over if you can.
Doors @ 11am and races at 2PM.
A/C, New layout & PIZZA!! Who needs anything else? Exactly.........

See YOU then! John:thumbsup:


----------



## ~McSmooth~

Pants are optional!



(Meaning shorts are more appropriate for summer racing!)


----------



## RacewayJohn

*2014 / 2015 Fall/Winter On-Road Season Schedule*

Doors open @ 11am racing by 2PM
Sept. 7, 28
Oct. 5, 26
Nov. TBA Conflicting dates & US Indoor Champs
Dec. 7, 28
**2015**
Jan. 11, 25
Feb. 15
Mar. 1, 15
Apr. 19
May 3, 17

Racing fees have gone up to $15.00 per driver/ unlimited classes; $20.00 for family (children under 21)


----------



## RICOTHOMAS

Thinking about coming down and running 1/12th and VTA. I may even bring my friend Dana(Tinker Bailes). Hoping for a good turnout, supposed to rain and the Stillers play Sunday night.


----------



## Piz

RICOTHOMAS said:


> Thinking about coming down and running 1/12th and VTA. I may even bring my friend Dana(Tinker Bailes). Hoping for a good turnout, supposed to rain and the Stillers play Sunday night.


Um , if you go this Sun the 21st there won't be a good turn out !


----------



## RICOTHOMAS

Piz said:


> Um , if you go this Sun the 21st there won't be a good turn out !


Damnit


----------



## RacewayJohn

*Raceway Schedule 2014-2015*

Mike, here is the the schedule from #1539 above.



RacewayJohn said:


> Doors open @ 11am racing by 2PM
> Sept. 7, 28
> Oct. 5, 26
> Nov. TBA Conflicting dates & US Indoor Champs
> Dec. 7, 28
> **2015**
> Jan. 11, 25
> Feb. 15
> Mar. 1, 15
> Apr. 19
> May 3, 17
> 
> Racing fees have gone up to $15.00 per driver/ unlimited classes; $20.00 for family (children under 21)


----------



## RICOTHOMAS

RacewayJohn said:


> Mike, here is the the schedule from #1539 above.


I know, I re-read it and that is why i said,"DAMNIT"


----------



## littleT

I should be present for some 1/12th scale action this Sunday the 28th.


----------



## RICOTHOMAS

Tinker and myself should be there.


----------



## Piz

littleT said:


> I should be present for some 1/12th scale action this Sunday the 28th.


Show up on the 5th and you can tryout my crc wtf1


----------



## ~McSmooth~

I was thinking of Beaver today, and it put a smile on my face!

Let Beaver put a smile on your face this coming Sunday, too!


----------



## RICOTHOMAS

Racing this Sunday the 26th.
Pizza will be in...hot...and available


----------



## larry f sr

Thank You 
Mr. Thomas
see you sunday


----------



## RICOTHOMAS

Roll call
Me and my friend Tinker Bailes 1/12th
Me VTA


----------



## RICOTHOMAS

Racing this Sunday?


----------



## RacewayJohn

Ummmmm...........no, check the schedule- Hooters Outlaw OVAL Tour race this Sunday. Next weekend going to a wedding, then.......the INDOOR CHAMPS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RICOTHOMAS

RacewayJohn said:


> Doors open @ 11am racing by 2PM
> Sept. 7, 28
> Oct. 5, 26
> Nov. TBA Conflicting dates & US Indoor Champs
> Dec. 7, 28
> **2015**
> Jan. 11, 25
> Feb. 15
> Mar. 1, 15
> Apr. 19
> May 3, 17
> 
> Racing fees have gone up to $15.00 per driver/ unlimited classes; $20.00 for family (children under 21)


Ummm schedule says TBA


----------



## RacewayJohn

Racing this Sunday, Sunday, SUNDAY!!!
Mike Thomas- you missed seeing your friend Dana showing that he still HAS what it takes to be top in 1/12th scale. Great job Dana!


----------



## dbailes

Thanks John. I'll be down when I can. Need to get ready for the Nats.


----------



## RICOTHOMAS

My daughter's birthday took precedence.


----------



## RacewayJohn

Merry Christmas to ALL and to ALL a scheduled race day on the 28th!!! See you for the last race of 2014! John


----------



## RICOTHOMAS

Roll call


----------



## cchambers

i will be there tc and vta


----------



## ~McSmooth~

January 11 is the next one. If you haven't tried USGT, I suggest you do. 

It's the best thing that's happened to R/C since diff lube.


----------



## Chrisgt2

USGT is a fun class! Fast and good racing


----------



## Piz

Yes usgt is the bestest. I should actually be ble to make it sunday !


----------



## RacewayJohn

Yes, THIS SUNDAY JANUARY 11th is the next On_Road race- doors at 11AM and racing at 2PM. Food, FUN, RACING and PIZZA! to be had by all who attend! John


----------



## ~McSmooth~

Who wants to see some Vintage Beaver (besides Chuck Chambers)?

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bkoxY1Z1CIo


----------



## RICOTHOMAS

Ordered my USGT body today. I still need to find a 21.5 motor.


----------



## ~McSmooth~

RICOTHOMAS said:


> Ordered my USGT body today. I still need to find a 21.5 motor.


Get a Team Scream.

Alex and Ray can vouch for it, too.


----------



## Stealth_RT

~McSmooth~ said:


> Get a Team Scream.
> 
> Alex and Ray can vouch for it, too.


Whoa there! Buy new? This is Thomas we're talking about. He meant find a used fast motor for cheap. :wave:


----------



## RICOTHOMAS

Stealth_RT said:


> Whoa there! Buy new? This is Thomas we're talking about. He meant find a used fast motor for cheap. :wave:


Can I get an AMEN from that congregation?

Got one?


----------



## ~McSmooth~

Beaver! This Sunday! The 25th!


----------



## larry f sr

see ya sunday


----------



## RICOTHOMAS




----------



## Piz

RICOTHOMAS said:


>


Nice welcome to the fastest growing class in on road !


----------



## ~McSmooth~

The travelling Beaver road show is back from Ohio and ready to race at their favorite furry animal this Sunday!

Bring all your cars and shock oil, as this may be the return of the strapping John Koblek!


----------



## RacewayJohn

For those who have NOT looked outside yet, there is a good 4 inches of snow in Beaver already. We will still be here to open the doors, but recommend that you not try to make the trip. Stay safe and see you in 2 weeks. John & Sam


----------



## RICOTHOMAS

Is there racing Sunday the 12th?


----------



## ~McSmooth~

I believe the next race is scheduled for the 19th.


----------



## RICOTHOMAS

Thanks Mike, I saw that on the last page

No Beaver for me this weekend.


----------



## RICOTHOMAS

Any USGT this weekend?


----------



## ~McSmooth~

If it's raining in Toledo on Sunday, I'll be there with mine.


----------



## RICOTHOMAS

It never rains in Toledo....oh wait, that's southern California.


----------



## ~McSmooth~

It's a good thing Beaver is always open, even when it's wet.


----------



## RICOTHOMAS

Usually busier when it's wet.


----------



## RacewayJohn

Racing THIS SUNDAY, SUNDAY, SUNDAY!!!!!!!!


----------



## RacewayJohn

*Summer 2015 Race Dates*

May 31 Doors at 11am races at 2pm

June TBD

July 5th Doors at 11am races at 2pm

August 16th Doors at 11am races at 2pm

September 27th Doors at 11am races at 2pm

Parking lot races in Cranberry @ Hobby Express soon to be announced:thumbsup:


----------



## cchambers

the schedule i have says there is a race may 17 sunday. is this still a race day?????


----------



## cchambers

where is everybody?? the last two race dates [may 3rd and 17th i was the only one to show up]next date is may 31st will i be alone again?????


----------



## ~McSmooth~

cchambers said:


> where is everybody?? the last two race dates [may 3rd and 17th i was the only one to show up]next date is may 31st will i be alone again?????


I'll be there on the 31st.


----------



## littleT

I am also planning on showing up!


----------



## ~McSmooth~

littleT said:


> I am also planning on showing up!


Everyone bring your 1/12 cars!


----------



## RacewayJohn

Reminder........RACING THIS SUNDAY, SUNDAY, SUNDAY!!!!!
Bring a friend- we have the room


----------



## RICOTHOMAS

I don't have any friends


----------



## sg1

RICOTHOMAS said:


> I don't have any friends


What about Dana? 

I think he's more than a "friend"....


----------



## RICOTHOMAS

sg1 said:


> What about Dana?
> 
> I think he's more than a "friend"....


LOL and your talking about Chuck's pecker?


----------



## larry f sr

*sch.*

are we racing this Sunday ????????????


----------



## ~McSmooth~

larry f sr said:


> are we racing this Sunday ????????????


Yes indeed.  Racing this Sunday, July 5!

Come check out the updated drivers' stand!

See Beaver from an all-new angle!


----------



## larry f sr

Thanks Mike


----------



## RacewayJohn

Next On-Road race is AUGUST 16th, make plans....................


----------



## Piz

RacewayJohn said:


> Next On-Road race is AUGUST 16th, make plans....................


Thats my bday , i might actually be able to make it !


----------



## Stealth_RT

Saw something on a printed out schedule about parking lot racing in Cranberry? Any updates on this?


----------



## ~McSmooth~

Parking lot race won't be happening. Some of the help that we needed disappeared for the Summer.


----------



## ~McSmooth~

Racing this Sunday, Aug 16TH!


----------



## RacewayJohn

yes, yes it is........
Racing this SUNDAY, SUNDAY, SUNDAY!!!!!
BE HERE!! (in Air-Conditioned comfort)


----------



## ~McSmooth~

Racing this Sunday, Sept 27!

I'll be there with a 10.5 in my 12th. Time to practice and get that program moving! A certain race in January has me quite motivated.


----------



## littleT

What race in January are you referring to? 

I practiced 10.5 for a day a few years ago. It had similar speed to boosted 13.5, but with better drive-ability. It was nice.


----------



## ~McSmooth~

littleT said:


> What race in January are you referring to?
> 
> I practiced 10.5 for a day a few years ago. It had similar speed to boosted 13.5, but with better drive-ability. It was nice.


Reedy Race in England. You should go!

Ray is on the invite list, too.


----------



## littleT

How much will it cost to convert all of my 1/12ths to left hand drive?:tongue:

That sounds like it should be a fun event. I like the format, which has a strong emphasis on RACING!


----------



## ~McSmooth~

littleT said:


> How much will it cost to convert all of my 1/12ths to left hand drive?:tongue:
> 
> That sounds like it should be a fun event. I like the format, which has a strong emphasis on RACING!


Just hold your radio in your other hand. That's a lot cheaper. 

Agreed on the format, and the 10.5 blinky open class. It's what got my attention.


----------



## littleT

I think I can make it this Sunday so I'll grab a 10.5 and swap it into my 13.5 car.


----------



## ~McSmooth~

Cool! See you there.


----------



## RacewayJohn

*On-Road RACE SCHEDULE 2015-2016*

November 1
November 15
December 13

2016
January 3
January 24
February 21
March 20
April 10
May 15

These are Sundays, with the doors opening at 11am and racing by 2PM
PIZZA!! Arrives around 5-5:30PM 
3 heats/ 1 mains race


----------



## RICOTHOMAS

main...singular


----------



## RacewayJohn

Thanks Mike, correction in the original post. Whew! Glad we caught THAT early!


----------



## Miller Time

if there is more than 1 class then are there not multiple mains but still only 1 per class :freak:


----------



## RICOTHOMAS

That could have spiralled wildly out of control!


----------



## ~McSmooth~

Unfortunately for racing, the Steelers are at home the next 3 Sundays. I'll be there on December 13, though!


----------



## RICOTHOMAS

After that STELLAR performance against the Chiefs, racing may be more entertaining.


----------



## RacewayJohn

Racing is ALWAYS entertaining here in Beaver! 
Don't forget- Sunday, Sunday, Sunday!!!!


----------



## RacewayJohn

Sunday, Sunday, SUNDAY!!! Racing again- get your practice in for the 36th US Indoors Champs race just 2 weeks away.................. is it THANKSGIVING time already?


----------



## RacewayJohn

After a GREAT showing of local racers at the US Indoor Champs, let's get practicing for another big race....... SNOWBIRDS! See you Sunday, Sunday , SUNDAY! John


----------



## larry f sr

will there be anyone at Beaver this Sunday


----------



## ~McSmooth~

Larry,

A couple of weeks ago, John posted on Facebook that there's no more onroad dates due to the low turnouts.


----------

